# knitting tea party friday 24 november '17`



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 24 November '17

Bright and sunny today - in the low 50's. Josiah (heather's baby who is now 15) is here for the day. Heather has a friend she visits with every thanksgiving so that is where she is now. She and Josiah will leave for home later this evening. Dan and Anna Grace went home yesterday afternoon sometime. 
There were 18 for dinner. I am so glad I decided to stay home.

Everyone is outside today. Gary is changing the oil in Bailee's car. Ayden and Josiah are playing outside. Ayden has his 'inline' skates on brandishing a bow as he skates around the driveway. Lucy and Blanco are tearing around the yard snapping and playing with each other. They are so fun to watch.

HEALTHY CARAMELIZED BANANA BREAD WITH EINKORN FLOUR

Author: Susan Pridmore
Recipe type: Bread
Serves: 1 loaf

INGREDIENTS
⅓ cup melted extra-virgin coconut oil
½ cup pure maple syrup (stir in an additional 1 tablespoon for high altitude baking at 6500 ft)
3 very ripe bananas, cut into 1" slices
¼ cup apple sauce (use ½ cup apple sauce for high altitude baking at 6500 ft)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1¾ cup (8.5 ounces or 240 grams) whole wheat einkorn flour (minus 1 tablespoon for high altitude baking at 6500 ft)
1 teaspoon baking soda (use ¾ teaspoon for baking at high altitude)
¾ teaspoon kosher salt or ½ teaspoon table salt
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
3 large eggs

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Butter a loaf pan. Preheat the oven to 350˚ F.
2. Pour the melted coconut oil and maple syrup in a skillet over medium heat. Add the bananas and simmer for 10 minutes, until the bananas soften and slightly caramelize. Pour into the bowl of a food processor fitted with a metal blade, and add the apple sauce and vanilla extract. Whirl like crazy until the bananas are completely pureed.
3. In a medium bowl, whisk together the einkorn flour, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon.
4. Whirl the contents of the food processor, and add the eggs through the shoot. (There's a delay in adding the eggs to allow the banana puree cool down first. Otherwise, you risk scrambling the eggs). Whirl until frothy.
5. Fold the banana puree unto the flour mixture, using a spatula. Only fold until the flour mixture is completely incorporated into the puree. 
6. Pour the batter into the loaf pan, and bake for 40 - 45 minutes, or until a toothpick or wooden skewer comes away clean when slid into the center of the bread. Cool for at least 10 minutes before removing from the loaf pan. 
Note: If baking this at sea level, 40 minutes baking time should suffice. In the mountains, you'll need closer to 45 minutes, depending on your altitude.
7. Store at room temperature, covered with plastic wrap, for up to 3 days. Also, freezes well for up to 6 months.

Einkorn Flour: http://www.google.com/search?q=einkorn+flour&oq=einkorn+flour&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i61.4079j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

http://thewimpyvegetarian.com/2017/10/healthy-caramelized-banana-bread/

Seeded No-Knead Bread

This simple Seeded No-Knead Bread is packed with seeds for extra texture, flavor, and nutrients!

Ingredients
2 Tbsp rolled oats ($0.02)
1 Tbsp chia seeds ($0.16)
1 Tbsp hemp seed hearts ($0.17)
1 Tbsp ground flaxseed ($0.04)
1/2 cup warm water ($0.00)
1 cup all-purpose flour ($0.08)
1/2 cup whole wheat flour ($0.10)
3/4 tsp salt ($0.02)
1/8 tsp instant yeast (or bread machine yeast) ($0.02)
1/2 cup room temperature water ($0.00)

Directions
1. Place the oats, chia seeds, hemp hearts, and flaxseed in a small bowl. Add 1/2 cup warm water and stir to combine. Let the seeds soak for 1 hour. 
2. In a separate large bowl, combine the all-purpose flour, whole wheat flour, salt, and yeast. Stir until very well combined. 
3. Add the soaked seeds and then stir until they are as combined as possible (the mixture will be fairly dry). 
4. Add about 1/2 cup water, or just enough to form a sticky dough. The dough should be wet enough that there is no dry flour left on the bottom of the bowl, but not so wet that it appears slimy. It should be sticky to the touch. 
5. Cover the bowl of dough loosely with plastic and let it sit at room temperature for 12-18 hours. 
Note: If you can not tend to the dough within 18 hours, you can press "pause" on the fermentation by transferring the bowl to the refrigerator. 
6. When you're ready to make the bread, the dough should have expanded and have an almost fluffy appearance. Sprinkle it liberally with flour and scrape it away from the edges of the bowl. Turn the dough over on itself in the bowl a few times, adding more flour as needed to keep it from sticking to your hands, until it forms a smooth ball and is no longer quite as sticky. 
7. Transfer the ball of dough to a piece of parchment paper and let it rise for one hour. 
8. About half way through the rise time, place a Dutch oven, with its lid, into your oven and set it to bake at 425ºF. Allow the Dutch oven to preheat inside the oven for 30 minutes. 
9. Once the dough has risen a bit on the parchment (it will tend to spread out and not so much up), it's time to bake. 
10. Carefully remove the Dutch oven from the oven, remove the lid, and then lift up the entire piece of parchment with the dough and place them inside the Dutch oven. Place the lid back on the Dutch oven and carefully return it to the hot oven. 
11. Bake the bread in the Dutch oven for 30 minutes, then carefully remove the lid and bake for another 10 minutes so the top can brown. 
12. When finished baking, carefully pick up the parchment to lift the bread out of the Dutch oven and allow the bread to cool slightly before cutting and serving.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/11/seeded-no-knead-bread/

Leftover Cranberry Sauce Roll Ups

Total Time: 20 minutes
Yield: 12 Roll Ups

Ingredients
8 ounces cream cheese, room temperature
1 cup leftover cranberry sauce
1 tube of store bought pizza crust or crescent roll dough

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 350*F
2. Prepare a jellyroll cookie sheet with a baking mat, cooking spray or non-stick foil. Set aside.
3. In a medium bowl combine cream cheese and cranberry sauce. Mix well, scraping sides as needed.
4. Roll out pizza dough or crescent roll dough. If using crescent roll dough, pinch seams together.
5. Gently spread cream cheese mixture on top of dough, leaving 1/4 inch around edges.
6. Roll up like a cinnamon roll but short side to short side.
7. Cut into slices like you would a cinnamon roll.
8. Bake for 12 - 15 minutes or until edges are golden but not burnt.
9. Let cool for 5 minutes then serve!

http://numstheword.com/leftover-cranberry-sauce-roll-ups/

Crock Pot Tomato Basil Soup

Course: Soup
Author: LeighAnne Wilkes

Ingredients
3 - 15 oz. cans of petit diced tomatoes with juice
1 C finely diced celery
1 C finely chopped carrots
1 C finely diced onions
1 tsp dried oregano
1/4 C fresh basil minced
4 C chicken broth
1/2 C flour
1 C freshly grated Parmesan Cheese
1/2 C butter
2 C half and half warmed
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper

Instructions
1. Put tomatoes, celery, carrots, onions and chicken broth into crock pot.
2. Cover and cook on Low for 5-7 hours.
3. Thirty minutes before serving make the roux.
4. Melt butter over low heat in a skillet and add in flour.
5. Stir constantly for about 5 minutes
6. Slowly add in 1 cup of hot soup.
7. Add in 3 more cups of soup and stir until smooth.
8. Put all back into the crock pot.
9. Stir and add Parmesan cheese, warmed half and half, salt and pepper
10. Add in oregano and basil.
11. Cover and let cook on low for another 30 minutes or until ready to serve.

http://www.yourhomebasedmom.com/crock-pot-tomato-basil-soup/

Maple Whiskey Chicken

By Jessie Cross
The Hungry Mouse
YIELDS ABOUT 3 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS
1 lb. chicken breast, cut into chunks
6 strips thick-cut bacon
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon garlic powder
2 teaspoons dried parsley
1/2 teaspoon ground clove
3/4 teaspoon white pepper
1/4 cup flour
1/2 cup maple syrup
1/4 cup whiskey or scotch

Instructions
1. Grab your bacon. Cut it into pieces, spread it out in a pan, and fry over medium-high heat in a large, non-stick pan. Flip it once it's starting to brown and crisp. When it's nice and crispy, yank it out of the pan and set it aside to drain on paper towels. Reserve about 1/4 cup (no more) of the bacon fat in the pan for frying the chicken.
2. While the bacon's frying, prep the chicken. Grab your chicken breast. Whack it into roughly 2-inch chunks. Try to keep the pieces about the same size so they cook evenly.
3. Toss the chicken chunks into a zip-top bag. You can also use a bowl, but I aim for speed/efficiency on the weeknights, which means the zip-top bag is my friend.
4. Throw in the cayenne, garlic, clove, white pepper, and dried parsley.
5. Seal the bag and shake the hell out of it to coat the chicken. (Make sure you have a good seal on the bag. I learned this the hard way…)
6. Toss in the flour. Seal and shake to coat.
7. Set the pan back on the stove over high heat. Get the bacon fat nice and hot. When it's ready, the surface will start to shimmer. Don't leave it on the heat so long that it starts to smoke.
8. When the fat is hot, add your chicken to the pan. 
Note: If you want to test, dip one piece of chicken in the hot fat. If it immediately starts to bubble, you're good to go. If not, wait a minute and check again.
9. Let the chicken cook, untouched, for about 3 minutes, until the edges start to get opaque.
10. Your chicken should have a glorious brown crust on the bottom. When you see that, flip the chicken over. Fry for about another 3 minutes on the other side.
11. Pour the maple syrup over the chicken. It will bubble furiously.
12. Sprinkle with the cooked bacon.
13. Toss the whole thing together to coat the chicken and bacon. Let cook, on high heat, for another 2 minutes maybe.
14. Pour the whiskey into the pan. Let the whiskey bubble for a minute or two, then toss to combine the whole mess.
15. Cook for another 2-3 minutes until the maple syrup and whiskey have coated the chicken with marvelous sauce.
16. If you like, sprinkle with sliced scallions and serve with buttered white rice. Enjoy!

http://www.thehungrymouse.com/2013/05/14/maple-whiskey-chicken/

NO-RISE SLOW COOKER BASIL PESTO BREAD

Course Side Dish
Cuisine Mediterranean
Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 2 hours
Total Time 2 hours 10 minutes
Servings 10 servings
Calories 226 kcal
Author Katerina | Diethood

Ingredients
2 1/4 teaspoons or 1 envelope, active dry yeast
1 tablespoon sugar
1 1/2 cups lukewarm water (about 105 degrees fahrenheit)
3 3/4 cups all-purpose flour*
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/4 cup prepared basil pesto
1 teaspoon salt
dried parsley, for topping
kosher salt, for topping

Instructions
1. Line a 6-quart slow cooker with parchment paper and set aside.
2. Place yeast and sugar in a large mixing bowl; stir to combine.
3. Add water and continue to stir until combined.
4. Add flour, olive oil, basil pesto, and salt; stir until combined and a shaggy dough begins to form.
5. Turn out dough onto a floured working surface and knead for 5 minutes until dough is soft and smooth. *IF* dough is sticky, add a bit more flour, or about a tablespoon at a time. 
6. Place ball of dough in previously prepared slow cooker.
7. Top with dried parsley and salt.
8. Cover and cook on HIGH for 2 hours, or until golden on bottom. Internal temperature should read 200 degrees Fahrenheit.
9. Remove bread from slow cooker together with parchment paper and place on a baking sheet.
10. Put under broiler for 2 to 3 minutes, or until golden brown on top.
11. Remove from oven and set on a cooling rack.
12. Let cool for 20 to 30 minutes.
13. Cut and serve.

Recipe Note: *IF* dough is sticky, add a bit more flour, or about a tablespoon at a time.

WW SMART POINTS: 6

http://diethood.com/slow-cooker-basil-pesto-bread/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=%28NO+RISE%29+SLOW+COOKER+BREAD+with+BASIL+PESTO&utm_campaign=20171121_m142733041_%28NO+RISE%29+SLOW+COOKER+BREAD+with+BASIL+PESTO&utm_term=CLICK+HERE+TO+GET+THE+RECIPE

Creamy Potato Kale Soup

Ingredients:
ham bone with some ham left on (or 1 lb mini smoked ham hock)
8 cups water
1 onion, chopped fine
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 red chili pepper, dried
10 whole black peppers
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon salt
4 golden potatoes, quartered and sliced thin
4 carrots, sliced thin
4 cups kale, stem removed, chopped fine
2 teaspoons better-than-bouillon or bouillon cube
1 1/2 tablespoons flour mixed with 1 cup milk
1/2 cup cream
chili flakes, optional
cheese, grated, optional

Method:
1. Put ham bone in a soup pot and cover with water to cook.
2. Add onion, garlic and spices (tied in a cheese cloth or put in spice infuser) and bring to boil.
3. While it cooks, chop the vegetables. I kept skins on because they were thin.
4. Add potatoes and carrots to broth and simmer another 1/2 hour, until tender. 
5. Remove ham bone. Taste soup. Add bouillon flavor if needed. 
6. Chop kale and add to soup along with any shaved off ham pieces. Simmer 15 minutes.
7. Shake up flour and milk in a small jar and add to soup, stirring until it bubbles. 
8. Add cream just before serving. Serve with extra chili flakes and grated cheese. Serves 8

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/11/creamy-potato-kale-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 17th November, 2017* by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-507622-1.html

*TNS* continues to have major issues with her in-laws, especially DMIL who has dementia. Other family members are doing most of the caring but she does go and relieve when needed to give them a break. Getting home assistance in to help as well which is not appreciated by DMIL - but essential.

*Pammie* was due to have surgery Wednesday.

*Norma* sees a spinal surgeon Monday - to see if anything can be done about the shoulder pain stemming from her spine.

*Swedenme* is having issues with controlling the pain from her shingles. Doctor is certainly working with her to try to control the pain.

*TNS's* DD has just broken up with her long standing boyfriend. She just couldn't see herself with him for life, but is heartbroken over her decision.

*Kate's* DB's funeral was on Wednesday.

*Poledra's* DH overturned his truck in a very strong wind gust on Monday. Truck is a write off but he has come out with nothing more than bruises, grazes and aches and was back at work after 1 day.

*Tami* is also having problems with knitting - in her case it is Carpel Tunnel Syndrome. Her asthma is also playing up currently.

*Marikayknits* thought she had recovered from a recent cold but it moved into her chest and resulted in a nasty chest infection so is on antibiotics for it. Had a take away meal from a local restaurant for Thanksgiving lunch! Does have a turkey so it will need to be cooked soon.

*Maatje* has a new grandson born on Thanksgiving - their 18th grandchild.

*jheiens* had a very busy but good Thanksgiving providing plenty of meals at Elm. Susan has a nasty infection currently.

*Lurker* is finding walking getting easier and is starting to walk increasingly longer distances and is beginning to find that it is helping with the swelling in her legs.

PHOTOS
1 - *Lurker* - DGS's 3rd birthday cake
2 - *Fan* - New dress and cardigan
5 - *Rookie* - Fiber Fest style show line up 
8 - *Bonnie* - DGKs' coats and hats
8 - *Fan* - Second new dress and cardigan!
10 - *Sassafras* - DGS, Casey
16 - *Lurker* - The queen's official 70th Wedding Anniversary photo
20 - *Gwen* - Sore foot!
21 - *Fan * - Mattress topper
24 - *Tami* - Opossum
27 - *Sassafras* - Joy and family
33 - *Poledra* - DH's overturned truck!
35 - *Darowil* - Possum
42 - *Pacer* - Matthew's ceramics & completed drawing
66 - *Kate * - Thanksgiving card
68 - *Rookie* - Tear drop camper
76 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Maatje
77 - *Kate* - Caitlin and Luke
78 - *Gwen* - Christmas cactus in bloom

CRAFTS
3 - *Bonnie* - Aprons (link)
8 - *Rookie* - Nuno felting (link)
59 - *Bonnie * - Addi CraSyTrio (link)
67 - *Rookie* - Happy camper pot holders (link)

RECIPES
69 - *Fan* - Pecan Balls
80 - *Jacklou* - Walnut pumpkin cake roll
80 - *Tami* - Pumpkin cream roll


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for this start. The the maple whiskey chicken sounds delicious.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Super recipes Sam, The roll ups, and chicken maple ones are ringing my bells!????
Thank you ladies for starting off the new week, can’t believe today 25th here, is only a month away from Christmas. ????????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes, Sam and to Darowil et al for the summaries. Looks like it is time to make my own bread again, looking at the recipes. Glad for the summaries as I often speed read the messages and can easily, and do, often, miss important updates.
A beautiful, warm fall day here. Leaves are mostly off the trees and again littering the lawn, but I will leave them for next year's lawn fertilizer and to give cover for the rose bushes. Got a replacement rose too late to plant outside so have re-potted it and it is sitting in my unheated garage where the lonely window can shine light on it. I am hoping it will survive the winter as there is a big hole in the side of the yard where the previous one died. I will try and remember to water it every 3 weeks as recommended by the rose company. I truly love roses..also the Christmas cacti. Looking forward to updates and pictures from the Pacific friends as their gardens and flowers flourish. Glad you are getting a bit of warmer weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! I have made page 1. That hasn't happened in a while. Thank you Sam, and ladies for the new start to the week. 

Everyone should now have their list for the Christmas card exchange, so please check your email for it. 

It has been a fairly quiet day today. I have the turkey carcass in the crock pot, and and need to go turn it off so it can start to cool, for broth. DH went to work early so he could stop at Rural King, a farm supply store that sells clothes, some household goods, and a bit of basic food supplies. He sent a text and said it was a mad house. Told him it IS Black Friday. They are having a good sale, so hope he got what he was looking for. I think it was a percent off sale. We got up and cooked bacon in the oven, and I fixed eggs and toast to go with it. I have done nothing else but play on the computer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie, your photos of your Christmas cactus are beautiful! (on the last TP)


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I, too, have made first page. WOW Thank you Sam and ladies for the beginning of a new week.
Have had a good day here. Kids came by since DD had to work and was close enough to stop by. I cooked the leftovers and they got to enjoy a feast today! GD2, whom I call J, is going to stay with me until Sunday, when mom works again and will be able to pick her up. 
The cranberry roll-up sounds good and easy. May try that soon.
I was just asked if I could make a rice pudding for international day for J's advanced class. I am happy to do that for her. 
Marvin is suffering with gout. His poor toes. It does not usually affect his toes so he is extra miserable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Forgot it was Friday! Time off always gets me discombobulated. If I ever get to retire, I'll never know what day it is. LOL 

Thanks for the start and summary, folks.

Tami, Rural King is my favorite! We don't have them here, sadly. I don't think I would even go there on black Friday, though. 

DD is off to pet sit, back Sunday sometime. She'll enjoy it. 

Off to knit on another hat. Hugs and blessings!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us on a new KTP. I have some leftover cranberry sauce so might try those roll ups.
Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summaries. 
I got the house all cleaned up & laundry done.
I was planning to get my outdoor Christmas arrangement done for my back step but the dirt is frozen solid so I guess I have to get DH to help me set the pots in the porch overnight so I can shove the branches, etc into the dirt. Will have to do that another day????
Tomorrow I have to go work at the church for a few hours. There’s some kind of workshop going on & I have to help Make & clean up after lunch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies sounds like life is full of happiness at your place Sam , I love hearing children playing and having fun 
Its nearly time to start sorting out christmas decorations here think I will ask sons to get out all the boxes at the weekend , then hopefully i can go to bed and the house elf can decorate for me and tidy all up as well . If I'm wishful thinking may as well think big ????


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Another week, thanks for the start and recipes Sam; and to the summary ladies!

Congratulations Maartje and family on the new grandson.

The Christmas cacti are lovely Gwenie and Bonnie, mine bloomed in July so don't think I will see any blooms now.

I have finished by Christmas knitting and crocheting, still have ends to tie in and some blocking. Finished 2 full sized, 2 child and 2 baby afghans; 3 hat, mitt and scarf sets; 4 tea towels, 4 dishcloths and 4 scrubbies; and 2 cradle purses with 2 outfits for each doll. Started some of these in the spring so not quick work but I do feel like I have accomplished something.

Kate I am not sure how anyone can stand to be around psycho grandma, although maybe a few days in a 5 star hotel would be worth giving DH the cold shoulder now and then. I cannot imagine 50 children, my DGS2 just had sixth birthday party at local pool and party room with 10 children and that was noisy enough.

Hugs and prayers to all!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for the new recipes. I really like the cranberry roll-ups. They sound tasty. And, ladies, thank you for the summaries. It has been exceptionally windy today but not so cold. I didn't get any sleep last night so today was a lost day. I don't know what my problem was. I had lots of plans but, alas, nothing got done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new recipes. I really like the cranberry roll-ups. They sound tasty. And, ladies, thank you for the summaries. It has been exceptionally windy today but not so cold. I didn't get any sleep last night so today was a lost day. I don't know what my problem was. I had lots of plans but, alas, nothing got done.


No sleep is something I can really relate to- one has a headache, or close to it for most of the next day, and very hard to concentrate.
I do hope you get a better rest tonight, Liz.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, wow your meal sounds wonderful. Hope you are feeling better. Congratulations on weight loss.
Liz, hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I like those bread ideas Sam, especially the slow cooker one.
Thanks all round for the new week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Forgot it was Friday! Time off always gets me discombobulated. If I ever get to retire, I'll never know what day it is. LOL
> 
> Thanks for the start and summary, folks.
> 
> ...


We go there quite often!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new recipes. I really like the cranberry roll-ups. They sound tasty. And, ladies, thank you for the summaries. It has been exceptionally windy today but not so cold. I didn't get any sleep last night so today was a lost day. I don't know what my problem was. I had lots of plans but, alas, nothing got done.


Hope you rest well tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No sleep is something I can really relate to- one has a headache, or close to it for most of the next day, and very hard to concentrate.
> I do hope you get a better rest tonight, Liz.


Hope your headache will soon disappear.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No sleep is something I can really relate to- one has a headache, or close to it for most of the next day, and very hard to concentrate.
> I do hope you get a better rest tonight, Liz.


Thanks, Julie. I'm going to pack it in now and try to get some sleep. Goodnight all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, wow your meal sounds wonderful. Hope you are feeling better. Congratulations on weight loss.
> Liz, hope you sleep better tonight.


Thanks. Me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you rest well tonight.


Thanks, tami.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I forgot it was Friday! All the recipes sound so good Sam; thanks for posting them. Thanks ladies for the summary too. Youngest grandson (age 12) asked to come over and spend the night tonight. We've been watching tv. I'm fasting today and really tired. Hope to go to bed soon. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam, thank you and the summary ladies again, I forgot it was Friday and was just commenting away on last week. Marla and I went to Scottsbluff at 7am so that we could pick up a closet organizer that was on sale for $9.99, and then did the grocery shopping, it wasn't too bad out there, we were home by 12p and would have been home by 11am but we stopped at my cousins for half an hour on the way home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wow! I have made page 1. That hasn't happened in a while. Thank you Sam, and ladies for the new start to the week.
> 
> Everyone should now have their list for the Christmas card exchange, so please check your email for it.
> 
> It has been a fairly quiet day today. I have the turkey carcass in the crock pot, and and need to go turn it off so it can start to cool, for broth. DH went to work early so he could stop at Rural King, a farm supply store that sells clothes, some household goods, and a bit of basic food supplies. He sent a text and said it was a mad house. Told him it IS Black Friday. They are having a good sale, so hope he got what he was looking for. I think it was a percent off sale. We got up and cooked bacon in the oven, and I fixed eggs and toast to go with it. I have done nothing else but play on the computer.


Quiet is always nice, oh my goodness, he took his sanity into his hands, heading out into the madness. lol We did too, but it wasn't toooo bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I, too, have made first page. WOW Thank you Sam and ladies for the beginning of a new week.
> Have had a good day here. Kids came by since DD had to work and was close enough to stop by. I cooked the leftovers and they got to enjoy a feast today! GD2, whom I call J, is going to stay with me until Sunday, when mom works again and will be able to pick her up.
> The cranberry roll-up sounds good and easy. May try that soon.
> I was just asked if I could make a rice pudding for international day for J's advanced class. I am happy to do that for her.
> Marvin is suffering with gout. His poor toes. It does not usually affect his toes so he is extra miserable.


Wonderful that the kids were able to come by, and even better that one is staying for a few days. It's always nice when they want you to do things for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies sounds like life is full of happiness at your place Sam , I love hearing children playing and having fun
> Its nearly time to start sorting out christmas decorations here think I will ask sons to get out all the boxes at the weekend , then hopefully i can go to bed and the house elf can decorate for me and tidy all up as well . If I'm wishful thinking may as well think big ????


I think I'll pull my stuff out this weekend. If the house elf shows up at your house, send it to mine next please. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I forgot it was Friday! All the recipes sound so good Sam; thanks for posting them. Thanks ladies for the summary too. Youngest grandson (age 12) asked to come over and spend the night tonight. We've been watching tv. I'm fasting today and really tired. Hope to go to bed soon. TTYL


That's sweet that he wants to spend the night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sleep tight liz. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks, Julie. I'm going to pack it in now and try to get some sleep. Goodnight all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Quiet is always nice, oh my goodness, he took his sanity into his hands, heading out into the madness. lol We did too, but it wasn't toooo bad.


I think he forgot about it! He just got home, so I will find out if he actually shopped.

Yep, he shopped. He needed jeans, as I just stole 2 pair due to holes that I could repair, but where they are located, won't hold. I think he got some oil, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think he forgot about it! He just got home, so I will find out if he actually shopped.


Lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a good turn up at church. 2 events immediately nearby so plenty of people around. The church has a regular booksale and an op (charity) shop both of which were both open also. I got a Debbie Bliss book- Classic Knits for Kids; 30 traditional Aran and Guernsey designs for 0-6 year olds for $2. Learning how to use the coffee machine- only one other person can use it so she needs a backup for when she can't be around.
Have a special morning tea tomorrow as our minister was ordained today so will have the chance to practice making coffee again tomorrow to reinforce my first lesson today.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

“Good morning all!” from Cambridgeshire in England where DH is based for work. Off to the in laws in an hour, via a car dealer to collect a second hand car for DD assuming it passes DHs inspection, so I will have to drive DHs car which I haven’t ever done before. (This particular car, I mean) As we have speed limit of 35mph in Channel Islands it will be a bit daunting until I get used to it again here......much faster and busier, and his car has more “poke” than my Guernsey one.
Thanks for all the recipes, Sam - this is the first time I’ve seen an altitude related recipe! (The first one) As we don’t have anyone living at even 4000 ft it’s not something to consider!
Sounds like all our US folk have enjoyed a lovely Thanksgiving. It’s so interesting to read what you all do, and hope everyone is now enjoying recovering from all the activity.
I’m not sure how much chance I’ll have to keep up with this weeks posts so will just say have a good week, everyone, and see you later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gosh another week already! Thank you Sam for the recipes and starting us off. I am glad you can watch your grandchildren playing daily. It must be nice for you to live independently but still so close to your family. :sm11: 

And thanks ladies for our Summary for the week. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies sounds like life is full of happiness at your place Sam , I love hearing children playing and having fun
> Its nearly time to start sorting out christmas decorations here think I will ask sons to get out all the boxes at the weekend , then hopefully i can go to bed and the house elf can decorate for me and tidy all up as well . If I'm wishful thinking may as well think big ????


I like your wishful thinking... I should try that. lol

How are you Sonja? Are the medications helping more now?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam, for the new recipes. I really like the cranberry roll-ups. They sound tasty. And, ladies, thank you for the summaries. It has been exceptionally windy today but not so cold. I didn't get any sleep last night so today was a lost day. I don't know what my problem was. I had lots of plans but, alas, nothing got done.


Hope you get a goodnights sleep Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> "Good morning all!" from Cambridgeshire in England where DH is based for work. Off to the in laws in an hour, via a car dealer to collect a second hand car for DD assuming it passes DHs inspection, so I will have to drive DHs car which I haven't ever done before. (This particular car, I mean) As we have speed limit of 35mph in Channel Islands it will be a bit daunting until I get used to it again here......much faster and busier, and his car has more "poke" than my Guernsey one.
> Thanks for all the recipes, Sam - this is the first time I've seen an altitude related recipe! (The first one) As we don't have anyone living at even 4000 ft it's not something to consider!
> Sounds like all our US folk have enjoyed a lovely Thanksgiving. It's so interesting to read what you all do, and hope everyone is now enjoying recovering from all the activity.
> I'm not sure how much chance I'll have to keep up with this weeks posts so will just say have a good week, everyone, and see you later.


Hope everything goes ok at the in laws Lin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I like your wishful thinking... I should try that. lol
> 
> How are you Sonja? Are the medications helping more now?


Doing ok Cathy . Rash still hasnt got to the scab over stage yet so think ive got a way to go , but pain seems to be more bearable now so thats a good thing


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies sounds like life is full of happiness at your place Sam , I love hearing children playing and having fun
> Its nearly time to start sorting out christmas decorations here think I will ask sons to get out all the boxes at the weekend , then hopefully i can go to bed and the house elf can decorate for me and tidy all up as well . If I'm wishful thinking may as well think big ????


Good morning everyone and thank you Sam and ladies for another new start.
Sonja, you are sounding better. Have you got the shingles pain under control now? If you're thinking of getting Christmas decorations out you must be, I hope so.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> "Good morning all!" from Cambridgeshire in England where DH is based for work. Off to the in laws in an hour, via a car dealer to collect a second hand car for DD assuming it passes DHs inspection, so I will have to drive DHs car which I haven't ever done before. (This particular car, I mean) As we have speed limit of 35mph in Channel Islands it will be a bit daunting until I get used to it again here......much faster and busier, and his car has more "poke" than my Guernsey one.
> Thanks for all the recipes, Sam - this is the first time I've seen an altitude related recipe! (The first one) As we don't have anyone living at even 4000 ft it's not something to consider!
> Sounds like all our US folk have enjoyed a lovely Thanksgiving. It's so interesting to read what you all do, and hope everyone is now enjoying recovering from all the activity.
> I'm not sure how much chance I'll have to keep up with this weeks posts so will just say have a good week, everyone, and see you later.


Take care driving Lin. As you say, the traffic is much faster around Cambridge than on Guernsey.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Doing ok Cathy . Rash still hasnt got to the scab over stage yet so think ive got a way to go , but pain seems to be more bearable now so thats a good thing


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doing ok Cathy . Rash still hasnt got to the scab over stage yet so think ive got a way to go , but pain seems to be more bearable now so thats a good thing


That's a help to have it more bearable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Doing ok Cathy . Rash still hasnt got to the scab over stage yet so think ive got a way to go , but pain seems to be more bearable now so thats a good thing


I am so glad that at least the pain is bearable. What a horrible thing Shingles is. :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad that at least the pain is bearable. What a horrible thing Shingles is. :sm19:


Me too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for a wonderful start Sam and ladies. I have been reading but not posting much as I have been busy preparing for a coffee morning for the ladies club. I am treasurer so there was a bit to organise. We made £434 which was excellent as there was hardly anyone there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now off to bed. Woke early today and need to get David to the airport for a 6.35 flight tomorrow morning! Just as well we are only about 15 minutes from the airport.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for a wonderful start Sam and ladies. I have been reading but not posting much as I have been busy preparing for a coffee morning for the ladies club. I am treasurer so there was a bit to organise. We made £434 which was excellent as there was hardly anyone there.


That was a great total, especially when you had so few people. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now off to bed. Woke early today and need to get David to the airport for a 6.35 flight tomorrow morning! Just as well we are only about 15 minutes from the airport.


Sleep well!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for a wonderful start Sam and ladies. I have been reading but not posting much as I have been busy preparing for a coffee morning for the ladies club. I am treasurer so there was a bit to organise. We made £434 which was excellent as there was hardly anyone there.


That is a good amount, well done! :sm11:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doing ok Cathy . Rash still hasnt got to the scab over stage yet so think ive got a way to go , but pain seems to be more bearable now so thats a good thing


So good to hear. Hoping that the scab over stage quickly comes so you can use some type of soothing lotion on your tender rash. My sis was told to use OTC cortisone cream from the very start, even before her lesions scabbed over, so I am hoping you can as well as soon as they heal a bit. Kindly keep us updated. Hoping you can sleep better to help healing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for a wonderful start Sam and ladies. I have been reading but not posting much as I have been busy preparing for a coffee morning for the ladies club. I am treasurer so there was a bit to organise. We made £434 which was excellent as there was hardly anyone there.


Good result. It's amazing how much money you can make out of hardly anything/anybody sometimes. Those that were there must have been very generous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone. We did do well and everyone so generous. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Julie. I'm going to pack it in now and try to get some sleep. Goodnight all.


I do hope it was a good night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Busy day looming, won't be around here much. Have fun, everyone!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you everyone. We did do well and everyone so generous. :sm24:


They sure were. Very nice to hear people are still charitable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for a wonderful start Sam and ladies. I have been reading but not posting much as I have been busy preparing for a coffee morning for the ladies club. I am treasurer so there was a bit to organise. We made £434 which was excellent as there was hardly anyone there.


Well done to you and your group Norma


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Good morning everyone! I'm hoping to have a few minutes of quiet so I can read and comment! Thank you all for your congratulations. Hopefully will be able to post a picture of the new little guy at some point. Yes, he is our 18th and feel very blessed indeed. Someone asked how many children we have - we have 10! I know, a lot????????. 5 of each which is pretty special. Lots of people have asked in the past if we are Mormon or Catholic, but we are neither. And yes, life is sometimes a bit crazy with that many but I love my crazy big family. Everyone is married except for 1 daughter who is getting married in March and a son who has a girlfriend but I'm not sure if he's ever going to pop the question. Takes him a looonnnngggg time to make decisions ????. Which is fine - it is who he is. One of the couples are leaving today but everyone else is staying until Monday.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Going to try and comment - thank goodness for the summary! It must be a lot of work to compile it and I do thank you. So very helpful. The recipes look wonderful. I'm craving that tomato soup, sounds like the perfect antidote to rich food! TNS so sorry about your mil. Dementia is a horrible thing. My mil had it - she became quite angry and so confused about the time of day scolding neighbor children for playing outside in the middle of the day and telling them it was night time and to be quiet and go to bed! I guess it depends on where exactly the Alzheimer's is located in the brain. My dil's grandma has it and is the opposite just very sweet and quiet. Jhelens you must be exhausted after so much cooking and serving. What a blessing though for those who are in need. Sonya, sounds like your shingles are getting a tiny bit better. Hopefully you will continue to heal rapidly. I know there's more I was going to comment on but I'm sorry, my brain is fried. Everyone have a wonderful rest of your weekend. Good sleeps and health and joy filled days for you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies sounds like life is full of happiness at your place Sam , I love hearing children playing and having fun
> Its nearly time to start sorting out christmas decorations here think I will ask sons to get out all the boxes at the weekend , then hopefully i can go to bed and the house elf can decorate for me and tidy all up as well . If I'm wishful thinking may as well think big ????


When the house elf is done at your house, he can come to mine????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Another week, thanks for the start and recipes Sam; and to the summary ladies!
> 
> Congratulations Maartje and family on the new grandson.
> 
> ...


You sure got lots of gifts knitted, you should feel like you've accomplished something.
I don't think my DH would put up with me going off to a hotel, I'd think the locks would be changed when I got home if I were to have such tantrums


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well done to you and your group Norma


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I’m glad to hear the shingles are getting slightly more bearable. 
Maatje, raising 10 kids, wow, what an accomplishment. I think it’s a big deal to cook for 10 or 15 at Christmas, you had to do that on a daily basis, I would be in the looney bin????
Lin, hope you have a good weekend at the in laws. I can’t imagine have to drive everywhere at 35 mph, I would be all day getting there????here highways are 100km/hr /63mph & divided highways are 110 or 120km/hr/ 68-75mph but then
We drive as much as the distance across England just to go shopping for the day????
Evelyn, hope Marvin’s gout is better soon. Do you have canned or fresh cherries in the stores there? I know a couple of people who swear by eating a dish of cherries daily their gout is much improved. Have fun with the GKs

I got one of my crocheted “boots” done last night except for the trim, I need to find so white “furry or fuzzy “yarn for that. One I got the foundation on the flip flop sole it went quite quickly, I’ll post a photo when they are done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Norma, glad you did so well with your charity tea.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think my DH would put up with me going off to a hotel, I'd think the locks would be changed when I got home if I were to have such tantrums


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I'm glad I only had to read to page 5. It is Saturday, after all! Thanks Sam and ladies for the start. I have no idea what happened to Black Friday. I'm not a BF shopper at all. I did have to work Thanksgiving, so DH made our customary 20lb turkey, which turned out beautifully. I told him it looked like it belonged on the cover of Midwest Living! DD and DSIL joined us for their first Thanksgiving together. All in all, not a bad day. Yesterday flew by, probably because I had to turn in early to be up for work again today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Grandma Sherry, you are a knitting ninja. I’m impressed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, so sorry your MIL has Alzihmers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Doing ok Cathy . Rash still hasnt got to the scab over stage yet so think ive got a way to go , but pain seems to be more bearable now so thats a good thing


Thinking of you and sending healing wishes. May your body find the strength to get over this and the sooner the better. Are you able to sleep much at night? Hugs ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So good to hear. Hoping that the scab over stage quickly comes so you can use some type of soothing lotion on your tender rash. My sis was told to use OTC cortisone cream from the very start, even before her lesions scabbed over, so I am hoping you can as well as soon as they heal a bit. Kindly keep us updated. Hoping you can sleep better to help healing.


So nice to get good tips from our medical KTP friends. Hope she can get the cream and that it will help soothe the area.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you everyone. We did do well and everyone so generous. :sm24:


???? Well done Norma.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm hoping to have a few minutes of quiet so I can read and comment! Thank you all for your congratulations. Hopefully will be able to post a picture of the new little guy at some point. Yes, he is our 18th and feel very blessed indeed. Someone asked how many children we have - we have 10! I know, a lot????????. 5 of each which is pretty special. Lots of people have asked in the past if we are Mormon or Catholic, but we are neither. And yes, life is sometimes a bit crazy with that many but I love my crazy big family. Everyone is married except for 1 daughter who is getting married in March and a son who has a girlfriend but I'm not sure if he's ever going to pop the question. Takes him a looonnnngggg time to make decisions ????. Which is fine - it is who he is. One of the couples are leaving today but everyone else is staying until Monday.


How fun! I'm one of thirteen-two died before I was born. 10 is special indeed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, so sorry your MIL has Alzihmers.


Me too TNS. It is such an awful disease. I have been watching a series here on how people are getting so much improvement on a special diet, and this is regardless of the type of Alzheimer's. Dh's BIL has very young onset, in his early 60's but he won't make any changes. That is why I am so interested in this and perhaps there is the possibility of change, I hope.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm hoping to have a few minutes of quiet so I can read and comment! Thank you all for your congratulations. Hopefully will be able to post a picture of the new little guy at some point. Yes, he is our 18th and feel very blessed indeed. Someone asked how many children we have - we have 10! I know, a lot????????. 5 of each which is pretty special. Lots of people have asked in the past if we are Mormon or Catholic, but we are neither. And yes, life is sometimes a bit crazy with that many but I love my crazy big family. Everyone is married except for 1 daughter who is getting married in March and a son who has a girlfriend but I'm not sure if he's ever going to pop the question. Takes him a looonnnngggg time to make decisions ????. Which is fine - it is who he is. One of the couples are leaving today but everyone else is staying until Monday.


Congratulations ???????? on the new wee grandson. 
I come from a big family, but not that big. Notice, I only had one child. Mom had a nervous breakdown and I had a lot of the responsibility. My sister, however, was like you and she loved having such a big family, however, she did spend a lot of time in bed with the older kids helping, like I did.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, sorry you’ve had trouble sleeping. Me too and yes, it does spoil the next day. Hope you can start sleeping better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Sam, thank you for the recipes. Mom found it difficult to be in big crowds too, but we sure missed her. Especially since we had a big family, it meant she was also absent, but we tried to understand. I’m sure they understand and at the same time, miss you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for the openings. So very appreciated!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> How fun! I'm one of thirteen-two died before I was born. 10 is special indeed.


Wow, that's right. Sounds like you had a wonderful family from past posts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that's right. Sounds like you had a wonderful family from past posts.


Wonderful, indeed, but certainly not an easy life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> So good to hear. Hoping that the scab over stage quickly comes so you can use some type of soothing lotion on your tender rash. My sis was told to use OTC cortisone cream from the very start, even before her lesions scabbed over, so I am hoping you can as well as soon as they heal a bit. Kindly keep us updated. Hoping you can sleep better to help healing.


Thank you Joyce . Definitley think Im getting better pain wise, still need the painkillers at night but not so much during the day , the cream I got is called Axsain havent used it yet. When i get the hot stinging itch I've been putting a cool damp cloth on my skin it has worked so far


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce . Definitley think Im getting better pain wise, still need the painkillers at night but not so much during the day , the cream I got is called Axsain havent used it yet. When i get the hot stinging itch I've been putting a cool damp cloth on my skin it has worked so far


That should work wonderfully. It is capsascin and lidocaine, a local anesthetic. Glad you have it and hoping that it works really well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful, indeed, but certainly not an easy life.


You sure turned out great and I can tell you are a very hard worker. Personally, I feel like a few of my siblings are from another family. Totally different from the rest of us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a good turn up at church. 2 events immediately nearby so plenty of people around. The church has a regular booksale and an op (charity) shop both of which were both open also. I got a Debbie Bliss book- Classic Knits for Kids; 30 traditional Aran and Guernsey designs for 0-6 year olds for $2. Learning how to use the coffee machine- only one other person can use it so she needs a backup for when she can't be around.
> Have a special morning tea tomorrow as our minister was ordained today so will have the chance to practice making coffee again tomorrow to reinforce my first lesson today.


I have that book and love it. 
Great that you are the back up coffee maker. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> "Good morning all!" from Cambridgeshire in England where DH is based for work. Off to the in laws in an hour, via a car dealer to collect a second hand car for DD assuming it passes DHs inspection, so I will have to drive DHs car which I haven't ever done before. (This particular car, I mean) As we have speed limit of 35mph in Channel Islands it will be a bit daunting until I get used to it again here......much faster and busier, and his car has more "poke" than my Guernsey one.
> Thanks for all the recipes, Sam - this is the first time I've seen an altitude related recipe! (The first one) As we don't have anyone living at even 4000 ft it's not something to consider!
> Sounds like all our US folk have enjoyed a lovely Thanksgiving. It's so interesting to read what you all do, and hope everyone is now enjoying recovering from all the activity.
> I'm not sure how much chance I'll have to keep up with this weeks posts so will just say have a good week, everyone, and see you later.


Good luck with the car, both the new one for DD and driving of DH's


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doing ok Cathy . Rash still hasnt got to the scab over stage yet so think ive got a way to go , but pain seems to be more bearable now so thats a good thing


Hopefully it will scab over soon, but great that the pain is more bearable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you everyone. We did do well and everyone so generous. :sm24:


That's wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Busy day looming, won't be around here much. Have fun, everyone!


Hope that you are having fun while you're busy too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm hoping to have a few minutes of quiet so I can read and comment! Thank you all for your congratulations. Hopefully will be able to post a picture of the new little guy at some point. Yes, he is our 18th and feel very blessed indeed. Someone asked how many children we have - we have 10! I know, a lot????????. 5 of each which is pretty special. Lots of people have asked in the past if we are Mormon or Catholic, but we are neither. And yes, life is sometimes a bit crazy with that many but I love my crazy big family. Everyone is married except for 1 daughter who is getting married in March and a son who has a girlfriend but I'm not sure if he's ever going to pop the question. Takes him a looonnnngggg time to make decisions ????. Which is fine - it is who he is. One of the couples are leaving today but everyone else is staying until Monday.


Lol! That's a parcel of kids, lol, but they definitely don't let your life be boring I'm sure. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You sure got lots of gifts knitted, you should feel like you've accomplished something.
> I don't think my DH would put up with me going off to a hotel, I'd think the locks would be changed when I got home if I were to have such tantrums


Lol!! Mine probably would too, well no he wouldn't, he'd just come collect me in a bag if necessary so I could cook dinner, then he might chain me to the kitchen for a bit. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I'm glad I only had to read to page 5. It is Saturday, after all! Thanks Sam and ladies for the start. I have no idea what happened to Black Friday. I'm not a BF shopper at all. I did have to work Thanksgiving, so DH made our customary 20lb turkey, which turned out beautifully. I told him it looked like it belonged on the cover of Midwest Living! DD and DSIL joined us for their first Thanksgiving together. All in all, not a bad day. Yesterday flew by, probably because I had to turn in early to be up for work again today.


Wonderful that your DH fixed a wonderful dinner.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce . Definitley think Im getting better pain wise, still need the painkillers at night but not so much during the day , the cream I got is called Axsain havent used it yet. When i get the hot stinging itch I've been putting a cool damp cloth on my skin it has worked so far


Any improvement is good; sounds very positive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You sure turned out great and I can tell you are a very hard worker. Personally, I feel like a few of my siblings are from another family. Totally different from the rest of us.


That's true in my family also, but with 20 years from oldest to youngest, that's to be expected.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sonja, glad the pain is letting up. So sorry you are having to go through this.

Maatje, congratulations on the new grand boy. I am a bit envious of you having 18 grandchildren; I have only one. But I’m very grateful for him. He is a sweet one!

Had a different but delightful Thanksgiving day with DD2. Sam, the two movies we saw were Ladybird and Three Billboards. We thought both were excellent and thought-provoking. Billboards was pretty dark, but so well acted. Very complex characters.

Our catered meal was delicious—pricey, but a great variety and when we got about 7 meals out of it, not bad. Last night I took my leftovers to a friend recovering from knee surgery. This am I took another friend to have her hair fixed. Right now I have four friends rehabbing—two from surgeries, 2 from falls. The year we lived in England the first two of our three kids were 4 and 5. We bought them a few books while there. One was about stuffed animals, including a rabbit named Nurse Bun Bun. I have felt like Nurse Bun Bun the last few weeks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sonja, glad the pain is letting up. So sorry you are having to go through this.
> 
> Maatje, congratulations on the new grand boy. I am a bit envious of you having 18 grandchildren; I have only one. But I'm very grateful for him. He is a sweet one!
> 
> ...


You are keeping busy during the break that's for sure. I'll bet each and every one of them enjoyed your visits.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sleep well!


I did- mind you I would like to go back to bed again but won't. 
CAn't say that David slept well- well the couple of hours he was in bed for I think he did as he didn't stir when his alarm went off. But he was up till after 2 finishing of an assignment that was due yesterday after an extension. And with 6 days of lectures this week coming he had no time to get it done even if he was able to get another extension. 
But he is now away til Sunday next weekend- gets back jus tin time for E's Toot-Toot party. Misses her birthday itself though. Last lot of lectures he missed Gordon's arrival into the world.

Last night I had to frog a few inches because I realised that I hadn't done the last of couple of rows of the train right- tried to duplicate stitch over it but going from black to a very pale gray it didn't work. Fortunately all but 2 rows are stocking stitch so should catch up today. Don't have much on after church so hope I can almost make it to the yoke on the Toot-Toot jumper. Will get the body done and hope I can get a good way through the second sleeve. But need it done by Friday-and want to get a short sleeved one done as well so she has one to wear in Summer. But only a train on the front so the rest will be easy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You sure got lots of gifts knitted, you should feel like you've accomplished something.
> I don't think my DH would put up with me going off to a hotel, I'd think the locks would be changed when I got home if I were to have such tantrums


Ah but then he might not breathe a sigh of relief to see you get out of the house!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sonja, glad the pain is letting up. So sorry you are having to go through this.
> 
> Maatje, congratulations on the new grand boy. I am a bit envious of you having 18 grandchildren; I have only one. But I'm very grateful for him. He is a sweet one!
> 
> ...


It's nice that the movies were good, it always feels like your money was wasted when they aren't good. Great that you also had plenty of left overs out of your catered meal, lol, do you feel like you are still doing the home health that you retired from? But really, it's lovely that you are able to help them and I hope that they all recover quickly and well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did- mind you I would like to go back to bed again but won't.
> CAn't say that David slept well- well the couple of hours he was in bed for I think he did as he didn't stir when his alarm went off. But he was up till after 2 finishing of an assignment that was due yesterday after an extension. And with 6 days of lectures this week coming he had no time to get it done even if he was able to get another extension.
> But he is now away til Sunday next weekend- gets back jus tin time for E's Toot-Toot party. Misses her birthday itself though. Last lot of lectures he missed Gordon's arrival into the world.
> 
> Last night I had to frog a few inches because I realised that I hadn't done the last of couple of rows of the train right- tried to duplicate stitch over it but going from black to a very pale gray it didn't work. Fortunately all but 2 rows are stocking stitch so should catch up today. Don't have much on after church so hope I can almost make it to the yoke on the Toot-Toot jumper. Will get the body done and hope I can get a good way through the second sleeve. But need it done by Friday-and want to get a short sleeved one done as well so she has one to wear in Summer. But only a train on the front so the rest will be easy.


David really does have his plate full for the time being, with work, study, and the renovations, good that he'll be back for E's party, I think she'd miss him if he wasn't there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have that book and love it.
> Great that you are the back up coffee maker. :sm02:


I want to start knitting from it now!
Know Vicky likes them so think I might plain on doing one each year in a neutral colour so all the work can be used twice- and likely 4 years, 2 for each child.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I want to start knitting from it now!
> Know Vicky likes them so think I might plain on doing one each year in a neutral colour so all the work can be used twice- and likely 4 years, 2 for each child.


It's a lovely book, I've had mine for years. 
That's a great plan. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's true in my family also, but with 20 years from oldest to youngest, that's to be expected.


Even with only 13 between my bother and I we have very different memories of childhood. And from the time he was 3 I spent most of the time either with an Aunt (stayed with them during school terms) or working shift work so I often wasn't round when he was. The gap between him and Maryanne is the same as that between him and me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> You sure turned out great and I can tell you are a very hard worker. Personally, I feel like a few of my siblings are from another family. Totally different from the rest of us.


I know how you feel , Im one of seven and half of my family did come from another family , my 4 oldest siblings are only half siblings and a lot older , only myself and younger brother were born in Sweden


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even with only 13 between my bother and I we have very different memories of childhood. And from the time he was 3 I spent most of the time either with an Aunt (stayed with them during school terms) or working shift work so I often wasn't round when he was. The gap between him and Maryanne is the same as that between him and me.


There's only 3 of us but 10 years between my half-sister & me& as you say, very different memories of growing up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know how you feel , Im one of seven and half of my family did come from another family , my 4 oldest siblings are only half siblings and a lot older , only myself and younger brother were born in Sweden


Were the others born in UK?


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

The same between my brother....9 years....and my sister, almost 11 years. So our memories of childhood differ a great deal. Of course, I am the half sister, really. My mother married when I was 8 (my father had passed) and she had DB and DS with my step father. He had been married before, so we have another brother, about a year younger than I. My brother who lives in Montana and I are exactly alike in almost every way. My sister and step-brother are as far apart in our beliefs as can be. It's weird. We live far apart, Montana, New Mexico, Northern Californa and my sis in SoCal. But since we have little in common, it might as well be the moon!


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

The locks would probably changed here too if I tried a tantrum like that Bonnie.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Goodness, some of you have amazingly big families, makes me feel very small. I’m an only child and the thought of that many siblings is mind boggling to me.
They say you don’t miss what you don’t have and it’s true, I like quiet and solitude, I think I’d be overwhelmed with large crowds like that. I do have lots of cousins but only see a couple of them as so spread out, one BIL and SIL left in hubbys family whom we visit for Christmas. BIL has 2 adult kids, and 3 grands but we haven’t seen them in awhile either as they live far from us. So we have our adopted family and they keep us going with family events etc. 
The lady who organised our clothing for the fashion show, has 22 siblings, that’s just incredible, a very loving Mormon family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Were the others born in UK?


Not something ive actually thought about before now i just assumed so ,I'm sure my oldest sister would have told me if any of them had been born elsewhere


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to have the pain under control. hope it scabs over soon. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Doing ok Cathy . Rash still hasnt got to the scab over stage yet so think ive got a way to go , but pain seems to be more bearable now so thats a good thing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you raising money for? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Thank you for a wonderful start Sam and ladies. I have been reading but not posting much as I have been busy preparing for a coffee morning for the ladies club. I am treasurer so there was a bit to organise. We made £434 which was excellent as there was hardly anyone there.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Our daughter is an only, too. But she has married into a big family and so is experiencing all the things she didn't have growing up and she loves it. She is not much on crowds either though. So, a few of them at a time is good enough!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so very glad you are starting to need less pain meds. You’re a trouper.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sleep tight liz. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. I did. I didn't wake until 9 a.m. I can't remember haven't slept in that late but it's been a good day. Got the lights on my Christmas tree and did a bit of decorating. I'll finish it tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get a goodnights sleep Liz


Thanks, Sonja. I did. I hope your shingles have calmed somewhat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a good amount, well done! :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope it was a good night!


Thanks; it was.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm hoping to have a few minutes of quiet so I can read and comment! Thank you all for your congratulations. Hopefully will be able to post a picture of the new little guy at some point. Yes, he is our 18th and feel very blessed indeed. Someone asked how many children we have - we have 10! I know, a lot????????. 5 of each which is pretty special. Lots of people have asked in the past if we are Mormon or Catholic, but we are neither. And yes, life is sometimes a bit crazy with that many but I love my crazy big family. Everyone is married except for 1 daughter who is getting married in March and a son who has a girlfriend but I'm not sure if he's ever going to pop the question. Takes him a looonnnngggg time to make decisions ????. Which is fine - it is who he is. One of the couples are leaving today but everyone else is staying until Monday.


Wow - your life must have been hectic raising all those children. Sounds like they are all happy and well. Good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, sorry you've had trouble sleeping. Me too and yes, it does spoil the next day. Hope you can start sleeping better.


Last night was very good. Hopefully tonight will be too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well had a bit of adventure. Took Maya on the west side of Rademacher Hills. Got about 2/3 up the first hill and so much scree I got scared and couldn’t think wether to go up or down so just sat on my behind to hydrate and think. In less than five minutes a young woman carrying a water bottle in her hand started up The Hill. When she got close I assured her Maya was safe as was I, that I was just scared. She said her husband was coming down The Hill in back of me and he’d help. Well, poor guy got near me and skidded onto his butt. So obviously good idea for me to have stopped. Once I could stand I thanked thenpm so much and said I’m good you can continue up the trail which they did.Just having then there gave me the courage to scoot on my butt to the side of the trail. Then I could stand and trek cross country (read no scree) to the car. So leaned to listen to my shakes legs, that is not good Trail, and our town has wonderful people. As I reconnoiter I’ll find trails we can walk.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a bit of adventure. Took Maya on the west side of Rademacher Hills. Got about 2/3 up the first hill and so much scree I got scared and couldn't think wether to go up or down so just sat on my behind to hydrate and think. In less than five minutes a young woman carrying a water bottle in her hand started up The Hill. When she got close I assured her Maya was safe as was I, that I was just scared. She said her husband was coming down The Hill in back of me and he'd help. Well, poor guy got near me and skidded onto his butt. So obviously good idea for me to have stopped. Once I could stand I thanked thenpm so much and said I'm good you can continue up the trail which they did.Just having then there gave me the courage to scoot on my butt to the side of the trail. Then I could stand and trek cross country (read no scree) to the car. So leaned to listen to my shakes legs, that is not good Trail, and our town has wonderful people. As I reconnoiter I'll find trails we can walk.


That trail sounds more than a bit rough. Best to be cautious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that must have taken a lot of cooking to feed them all. where did they all sleep? --- sam



Maatje said:


> Good morning everyone! I'm hoping to have a few minutes of quiet so I can read and comment! Thank you all for your congratulations. Hopefully will be able to post a picture of the new little guy at some point. Yes, he is our 18th and feel very blessed indeed. Someone asked how many children we have - we have 10! I know, a lot????????. 5 of each which is pretty special. Lots of people have asked in the past if we are Mormon or Catholic, but we are neither. And yes, life is sometimes a bit crazy with that many but I love my crazy big family. Everyone is married except for 1 daughter who is getting married in March and a son who has a girlfriend but I'm not sure if he's ever going to pop the question. Takes him a looonnnngggg time to make decisions ????. Which is fine - it is who he is. One of the couples are leaving today but everyone else is staying until Monday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

only if he comes back after the holidays - cleans everything up - packs it and puts it away. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> When the house elf is done at your house, he can come to mine????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will look for those films to come here. how nice of you to play Nurse Bun Bun for your friends - i am sure they appreciate. --- sam



machriste said:


> Sonja, glad the pain is letting up. So sorry you are having to go through this.
> 
> Maatje, congratulations on the new grand boy. I am a bit envious of you having 18 grandchildren; I have only one. But I'm very grateful for him. He is a sweet one!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you got down safely joy. you can always try the trail again if you want to. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Well had a bit of adventure. Took Maya on the west side of Rademacher Hills. Got about 2/3 up the first hill and so much scree I got scared and couldn't think wether to go up or down so just sat on my behind to hydrate and think. In less than five minutes a young woman carrying a water bottle in her hand started up The Hill. When she got close I assured her Maya was safe as was I, that I was just scared. She said her husband was coming down The Hill in back of me and he'd help. Well, poor guy got near me and skidded onto his butt. So obviously good idea for me to have stopped. Once I could stand I thanked thenpm so much and said I'm good you can continue up the trail which they did.Just having then there gave me the courage to scoot on my butt to the side of the trail. Then I could stand and trek cross country (read no scree) to the car. So leaned to listen to my shakes legs, that is not good Trail, and our town has wonderful people. As I reconnoiter I'll find trails we can walk.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, right on. We had a rainy year which added to scree. Winter rains can change trails entirely. And even if I got up safely I’d have to find another trail down! ‘‘Twas fun exploring.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, trail was a bit rough but had to try it to see. I do bring my cell phone and water for Maya and me. Figured if I got in trouble there would be more travel on this trail as it is right behind college.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a bit of adventure. Took Maya on the west side of Rademacher Hills. Got about 2/3 up the first hill and so much scree I got scared and couldn't think wether to go up or down so just sat on my behind to hydrate and think. In less than five minutes a young woman carrying a water bottle in her hand started up The Hill. When she got close I assured her Maya was safe as was I, that I was just scared. She said her husband was coming down The Hill in back of me and he'd help. Well, poor guy got near me and skidded onto his butt. So obviously good idea for me to have stopped. Once I could stand I thanked thenpm so much and said I'm good you can continue up the trail which they did.Just having then there gave me the courage to scoot on my butt to the side of the trail. Then I could stand and trek cross country (read no scree) to the car. So leaned to listen to my shakes legs, that is not good Trail, and our town has wonderful people. As I reconnoiter I'll find trails we can walk.


Sounds like you stopped just in time. Is there any way to find out before hand what trails are good ones for you? So you don't get caught in an even worse situation. You don't always have any near by when you are walking do you? Would Maya go and find help if you needed it?

See you have your phone- do you have reception in those areas?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you stopped just in time. Is there any way to find out before hand what trails are good ones for you? So you don't get caught in an even worse situation. You don't always have any near by when you are walking do you? Would Maya go and find help if you needed it?
> 
> See you have your phone- do you have reception in those areas?


Good questions. No real way to tell without talking to someone who has hiked that trail recently. This time of year trail system is used by hikers, walkers, horseback riders, motorbikes, there was even one open sided car/cart/off road vehicle I saw today. I will check reception. I do have whistle. No, Maya is not Lassie, but she would stay with me. In my opinion it is easier to hike in Sierras as trails better maintained. But this is close and really safer than my story would seem. Also you are hiking desert mountains so hard to get lost as you can see so far.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good questions. No real way to tell without talking to someone who has hiked that trail recently. This time of year trail system is used by hikers, walkers, horseback riders, motorbikes, there was even one open sided car/cart/off road vehicle I saw today. I will check reception. I do have whistle. No, Maya is not Lassie, but she would stay with me. In my opinion it is easier to hike in Sierras as trails better maintained. But this is close and really safer than my story would seem. Also you are hiking desert mountains so hard to get lost as you can see so far.


Great that there are plenty of other people using the trails, so that you come across others, or they come across you, as the case may be. Wonderful that the couple were willing to help you. Lol, Gizmo goes up to David and looks at him, turns around, to head to the dinning room doorway, then comes back, like come on, we have to go. David asks him what he wants, then says, what, did Timmy fall down a well? lol It's actually Gizmo language for "Ryssa sent me to tell you she wants to go outside, and I'll go too". lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Goodness, some of you have amazingly big families, makes me feel very small. I'm an only child and the thought of that many siblings is mind boggling to me.
> They say you don't miss what you don't have and it's true, I like quiet and solitude, I think I'd be overwhelmed with large crowds like that. I do have lots of cousins but only see a couple of them as so spread out, one BIL and SIL left in hubbys family whom we visit for Christmas. BIL has 2 adult kids, and 3 grands but we haven't seen them in awhile either as they live far from us. So we have our adopted family and they keep us going with family events etc.
> The lady who organised our clothing for the fashion show, has 22 siblings, that's just incredible, a very loving Mormon family.


My Dad was the youngest of 6 & mom the youngest of 10 & many of my 1st cousins have kids older than me. Both my grandfathers lived most of the time with us when I was little( I don't know how my mom was sane with all the people & work) so our house was always the gathering place, lots of company & Christmas was huge. When we moved from Ontario to Saskatchewan when I was 13 I was so lonely for all the relates & Christmas didn't feel right at all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I found this recipe in our local supermarket Christmas cooking flier. I’ve made it and it’s very nice, no dairy and not too sweet.
Chocolate Date Mousse
400ml can coconut cream
200gm pitted dates
2 cups warm water
1/3 cocoa powder
1tsp pure vanilla extract
Strawberries or fruit of choice for topping, blueberries,
Alternative replace cocoa with melted chocolate and fold through 1/4 cup of roughly chopped almonds.
Refrigerate coconut cream in the can 4 hours or overnight, it helps it to whip to thicker consistency.
Soak dates in warm water forc10 minutes then drain.
Chop dates coarsely 
and place in food processor, add coconut cream, and process until well mixed.
Add cocoa powder and vanilla and blend for 1-2 minutes until it’s smooth and creamy, with tiny flecks of date.
Divide mousse into 4 glasses, and chill 2 hours to set. Decorate with fruit to serve.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Should be 1/3 cup cocoa powder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I found this recipe in our local supermarket Christmas cooking flier. I've made it and it's very nice, no dairy and not too sweet.
> Chocolate Date Mousse
> 400ml can coconut cream
> 200gm pitted dates
> ...


That does sound good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You sure got lots of gifts knitted, you should feel like you've accomplished something.
> I don't think my DH would put up with me going off to a hotel, I'd think the locks would be changed when I got home if I were to have such tantrums


Yep I agree.... LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed, it's 11pm and I'm yawning my head off, knit 1, yawn, purl 1, yawn. lol 
Sweet dreams, and those just getting up to meet the day, have a wonderful day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good questions. No real way to tell without talking to someone who has hiked that trail recently. This time of year trail system is used by hikers, walkers, horseback riders, motorbikes, there was even one open sided car/cart/off road vehicle I saw today. I will check reception. I do have whistle. No, Maya is not Lassie, but she would stay with me. In my opinion it is easier to hike in Sierras as trails better maintained. But this is close and really safer than my story would seem. Also you are hiking desert mountains so hard to get lost as you can see so far.


So the wide use of the trails would be good and bad I guess- good in that if you do into trouble likely that someone will come- but also more likely to make a mess of the paths I guess. If you didn't get back would anyone know where you were and to do something about it?
And of course you told us about his because it was an unusual situation for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed, it's 11pm and I'm yawning my head off, knit 1, yawn, purl 1, yawn. lol
> Sweet dreams, and those just getting up to meet the day, have a wonderful day.


In that case you might find tomorrow that it was k1, yawn, p1, yawn, drop1, yawn.
Hope you slept well.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes ok at the in laws Lin


Thanks Sonja! I hope you can get your house elf to clear up all Shingles too.
At present all is going better than expected, had the evening meal at the in laws' house with DH's brother and his wife, and then the carer arrived at 9pm to get DMIL to bed. She went quite cheerfully, no resistance. I had a long chat with my DSIL, it seems MIL is currently much better than she was recently, but of course each day is different.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Take care driving Lin. As you say, the traffic is much faster around Cambridge than on Guernsey.


Thanks .... I managed to drive to Stourbridge without any real problems, but did feel a bit nervous initially on the M40 doing a careful 70mph! DH was ahead of me so I just tried to keep just behind him so wasn't too distracted by finding the route, and the weather was lovely most of the way, so I almost enjoyed it in the end.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> ???? Well done Norma.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Sonja! I hope you can get your house elf to clear up all Shingles too.
> At present all is going better than expected, had the evening meal at the in laws' house with DH's brother and his wife, and then the carer arrived at 9pm to get DMIL to bed. She went quite cheerfully, no resistance. I had a long chat with my DSIL, it seems MIL is currently much better than she was recently, but of course each day is different.


Hopefully she will stay more settled and calm. Makes life so much easier for everyone including her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks .... I managed to drive to Stourbridge without any real problems, but did feel a bit nervous initially on the M40 doing a careful 70mph! DH was ahead of me so I just tried to keep just behind him so wasn't too distracted by finding the route, and the weather was lovely most of the way, so I almost enjoyed it in the end.


glad you didn't find the driving as stressful as you thought it might be.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too TNS. It is such an awful disease. I have been watching a series here on how people are getting so much improvement on a special diet, and this is regardless of the type of Alzheimer's. Dh's BIL has very young onset, in his early 60's but he won't make any changes. That is why I am so interested in this and perhaps there is the possibility of change, I hope.


That's interesting, must investigate! I found a free FutureLearn online course on how to try to make life easier for those with Alzheimer's and those caring for them. Basically it tries to give you some idea of how the world appears to the sufferer, and how confusing and scary it is if everyone keeps correcting you. I've picked up a lot of ideas. When I arrived yesterday DMIL was in quite good form, so it's been easy so far....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I sent this to Sam a couple of days ago, he has asked me to post it here, another that I was sent by mjs.

BAD PARROT 

A young man named John received a parrot as a gift. The parrot had a bad attitude and an even worse vocabulary. 

Every word out of the bird's mouth was rude, obnoxious and laced with profanity. 

John tried and tried to change the bird's attitude by consistently saying only polite words, playing soft music and anything else he could think of to 'clean up' the bird's vocabulary. 

Finally, John was fed up and he yelled at the parrot. The parrot yelled back. John shook the parrot and the parrot got angrier and even more rude. John, in desperation, threw up his hand, grabbed the bird and put him in the freezer. For a few minutes the parrot squawked and kicked and screamed.. 

Then suddenly there was total quiet. Not a peep was heard for over a minute. 

Fearing that he'd hurt the parrot, John quickly opened the door to the freezer.. The parrot calmly stepped out onto John's outstretched arms and said "I believe I may have offended you with my rude language and actions. I'm sincerely remorseful for my inappropriate transgressions and I fully intend to do everything I can to correct my rude and unforgivable behavior."

John was stunned at the change in the bird's attitude.

As he was about to ask the parrot what had made such a dramatic change in his behavior, the bird spoke-up, very softly,

"May I ask what the turkey did?"

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope that you are having fun while you're busy too.


Thanks Kaye Jo!
I went in to the Quaker Meeting in town. I had not realised that today was the annual Farmers (a department store nation-wide) Santa Parade. First hiccup- no bus at the regular bus stop- took a while sorting that one out- there was a sad lack of notices, caught a shuttle up to Princes Street by the University, and the correct bus at last, and through to Meeting. Was by this time a little late for the Prayer Support Group meeting I was aiming for- but they knew I was intending to be there, so fortunately had not started. Meeting was good- totally silence for the hour, apart from the childish happenings when they came in for the last 10 minutes. Cup of tea, then the next meeting which was a major motivator- about the future of the Meeting House, which has been deemed an earthquake risk. The whole country is having to earthquake proof after the terrible earthquakes in the south. Anyway I set off home by train around 2-20p.m., not realising that there were going to be thousands literally going home on the trains after the parade. I waited as three trains departed absolutely chocker block, decided to alter game plan, changed platforms and came out to Manurewa rather than Manukau, so I could afford a taxi for the last leg home. This was well after 4 p.m., and I was quite tired having left home at 7 a.m., and I was concerned about Ringo needing to get outside. Fortunately, also I had muffin sized portions of my crustless quiche in the fridge so dinner and tea happened in rapid succession, took my evening pills, which must now be taken with food because of the new blood thinner. Thought I would watch a bit of telly, but I was so tired I went and lay down, and sort of napped. Managed to catch the weather forecast on the one hour delay- wanted to check that because I have a very busy week looming. So perhaps one could call it interesting rather than exactly a totally fun day! But I love getting into Meeting and being with f/Friends- my membership goes back to 1975, so it is a long term commitment. I am not a birth-right Friend- Membership skipped a couple of generations after the early death of my great-grandmother Edith, who died of Scarlet Fever in PortMadoc in the 1880's. Her older child, Mwyffanwy is where my oldest's name originates. Mum sort of set me on this path by teaching me as a child to respect an ancestor- John Bright who was a prominent Quaker in the 19th Century. Mum had rejected pacifism when Hitler invaded Poland, and was far from thrilled by my decision. She sent two T-shirts for my girls with F 1 11 bombers on them, shortly after I asked for Membership- I don't recall what I did with those, apart from never dressing the girls in them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks; it was.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a bit of adventure. Took Maya on the west side of Rademacher Hills. Got about 2/3 up the first hill and so much scree I got scared and couldn't think wether to go up or down so just sat on my behind to hydrate and think. In less than five minutes a young woman carrying a water bottle in her hand started up The Hill. When she got close I assured her Maya was safe as was I, that I was just scared. She said her husband was coming down The Hill in back of me and he'd help. Well, poor guy got near me and skidded onto his butt. So obviously good idea for me to have stopped. Once I could stand I thanked thenpm so much and said I'm good you can continue up the trail which they did.Just having then there gave me the courage to scoot on my butt to the side of the trail. Then I could stand and trek cross country (read no scree) to the car. So leaned to listen to my shakes legs, that is not good Trail, and our town has wonderful people. As I reconnoiter I'll find trails we can walk.


Glad you are safe! I don't like scree either!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sent this to Sam a couple of days ago, he has asked me to post it here, another that I was sent by mjs.
> 
> BAD PARROT
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo!
> I went in to the Quaker Meeting in town. I had not realised that today was the annual Farmers (a department store nation-wide) Santa Parade. First hiccup- no bus at the regular bus stop- took a while sorting that one out- there was a sad lack of notices, caught a shuttle up to Princes Street by the University, and the correct bus at last, and through to Meeting. Was by this time a little late for the Prayer Support Group meeting I was aiming for- but they knew I was intending to be there, so fortunately had not started. Meeting was good- totally silence for the hour, apart from the childish happenings when they came in for the last 10 minutes. Cup of tea, then the next meeting which was a major motivator- about the future of the Meeting House, which has been deemed an earthquake risk. The whole country is having to earthquake proof after the terrible earthquakes in the south. Anyway I set off home by train around 2-20p.m., not realising that there were going to be thousands literally going home on the trains after the parade. I waited as three trains departed absolutely chocker block, decided to alter game plan, changed platforms and came out to Manurewa rather than Manukau, so I could afford a taxi for the last leg home. This was well after 4 p.m., and I was quite tired having left home at 7 a.m., and I was concerned about Ringo needing to get outside. Fortunately, also I had muffin sized portions of my crustless quiche in the fridge so dinner and tea happened in rapid succession, took my evening pills, which must now be taken with food because of the new blood thinner. Thought I would watch a bit of telly, but I was so tired I went and lay down, and sort of napped. Managed to catch the weather forecast on the one hour delay- wanted to check that because I have a very busy week looming. So perhaps one could call it interesting rather than exactly a totally fun day! But I love getting into Meeting and being with f/Friends- my membership goes back to 1975, so it is a long term commitment. I am not a birth-right Friend- Membership skipped a couple of generations after the early death of my great-grandmother Edith, who died of Scarlet Fever in PortMadoc in the 1880's. Her older child, Mwyffanwy is where my oldest's name originates. Mum sort of set me on this path by teaching me as a child to respect an ancestor- John Bright who was a prominent Quaker in the 19th Century. Mum had rejected pacifism when Hitler invaded Poland, and was far from thrilled by my decision. She sent two T-shirts for my girls with F 1 11 bombers on them, shortly after I asked for Membership- I don't recall what I did with those, apart from never dressing the girls in them!


Sure sounds like a crazy day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sure sounds like a crazy day.


The travel was pretty crazy! But it is always good to be with f/Friends. I was concerned how Ringo would have fared- but no problems!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> what are you raising money for? --- sam


We have been raising money for Macmillan Cancer Nurses. They give a great support to suffers of cancer. Our president and her DH had a great deal of help from them when the both were suffering from the disease at the same time. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a bit of adventure. Took Maya on the west side of Rademacher Hills. Got about 2/3 up the first hill and so much scree I got scared and couldn't think wether to go up or down so just sat on my behind to hydrate and think. In less than five minutes a young woman carrying a water bottle in her hand started up The Hill. When she got close I assured her Maya was safe as was I, that I was just scared. She said her husband was coming down The Hill in back of me and he'd help. Well, poor guy got near me and skidded onto his butt. So obviously good idea for me to have stopped. Once I could stand I thanked thenpm so much and said I'm good you can continue up the trail which they did.Just having then there gave me the courage to scoot on my butt to the side of the trail. Then I could stand and trek cross country (read no scree) to the car. So leaned to listen to my shakes legs, that is not good Trail, and our town has wonderful people. As I reconnoiter I'll find trails we can walk.


That is an adventure! I am glad you were sensible and listened to your body :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, trail was a bit rough but had to try it to see. I do bring my cell phone and water for Maya and me. Figured if I got in trouble there would be more travel on this trail as it is right behind college.


 :sm24: Glad to hear that you had help.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My Dad was the youngest of 6 & mom the youngest of 10 & many of my 1st cousins have kids older than me. Both my grandfathers lived most of the time with us when I was little( I don't know how my mom was sane with all the people & work) so our house was always the gathering place, lots of company & Christmas was huge. When we moved from Ontario to Saskatchewan when I was 13 I was so lonely for all the relates & Christmas didn't feel right at all.


My mother was the youngest of 10 , i had cousins that i used to call aunts and uncles because they were a lot older than me and also because of the confusion of a few with the same names as their parents , loved when we came to england for christmas was amazed at how many people could fit in ond house , can still sing quite a few Irish songs ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks Sonja! I hope you can get your house elf to clear up all Shingles too.
> At present all is going better than expected, had the evening meal at the in laws' house with DH's brother and his wife, and then the carer arrived at 9pm to get DMIL to bed. She went quite cheerfully, no resistance. I had a long chat with my DSIL, it seems MIL is currently much better than she was recently, but of course each day is different.


Great that there has been some improvement and DMIL sounds like she is fairly settled.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sent this to Sam a couple of days ago, he has asked me to post it here, another that I was sent by mjs.
> 
> BAD PARROT
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Thanks Sonja! I hope you can get your house elf to clear up all Shingles too.
> At present all is going better than expected, had the evening meal at the in laws' house with DH's brother and his wife, and then the carer arrived at 9pm to get DMIL to bed. She went quite cheerfully, no resistance. I had a long chat with my DSIL, it seems MIL is currently much better than she was recently, but of course each day is different.


Fingers crossed that MIL will stay much better for a longtime , give everyone time to recharge there batteries


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well today has been cooler.... 26c. That was a constant hot week we just had. We have had a few thunderstorms each day for the last 3 days but not a lot of rain in this area. Already the yard is starting to look brown. Tomorrow will be nice again 21c then back up to 30ish for a few days again. DS and girlfriend and DD and children came over today for few hours. We all had fun. I tried to talk them into us moving away from traditional Christmas dinner this year and having something more appropriate for the weather and not as much work.... I dont think I have achieved anything...LOL. Looks like we are going for a full roast again after all... but DS and girlfriend said they will cook it here and this year they will come here Christmas Eve and stay the night so they dont have to travel down in the morning... :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today has been cooler.... 26c. That was a constant hot week we just had. We have had a few thunderstorms each day for the last 3 days but not a lot of rain in this area. Already the yard is starting to look brown. Tomorrow will be nice again 21c then back up to 30ish for a few days again. DS and girlfriend and DD and children came over today for few hours. We all had fun. I tried to talk them into us moving away from traditional Christmas dinner this year and having something more appropriate for the weather and not as much work.... I dont think I have achieved anything...LOL. Looks like we are going for a full roast again after all... but DS and girlfriend said they will cook it here and this year they will come here Christmas Eve and stay the night so they dont have to travel down in the morning... :sm11:


We've had lovely weather here the last few days. 
We still have a roast for Christmas- will be 24th this year as Bretts sister is down from Darwin with her husband and almost 1 year old son.
Then we will go to my sisters for the evening but that will just be something light.
Maryanne will be here Christmas Day and we will do soemthing but trying to decide what- so far the suggestions have been roast lamb (David loves it and think Maryanne does too. But i find it very ordinary). Or lasagna which we all love- but would need to make it on the 23rd as no time on the 24th or the morning of 25th. 23rd is Vicks birthday but she is talking of a brunch so would be time after. 
Elizabeth will be very happy- seeing Grandma three days in a row!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've redone the part of the train jumper I frogged yesterday-so about to get to work on the sleeve (the ribbing is already done so should get a reasonable amount done this evening as nothing else to do (well better put out the rubbish to be collected in the morning. And should wash up. Wonder if it will do itself as I am alone in the house?)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo!
> I went in to the Quaker Meeting in town. I had not realised that today was the annual Farmers (a department store nation-wide) Santa Parade. First hiccup- no bus at the regular bus stop- took a while sorting that one out- there was a sad lack of notices, caught a shuttle up to Princes Street by the University, and the correct bus at last, and through to Meeting. Was by this time a little late for the Prayer Support Group meeting I was aiming for- but they knew I was intending to be there, so fortunately had not started. Meeting was good- totally silence for the hour, apart from the childish happenings when they came in for the last 10 minutes. Cup of tea, then the next meeting which was a major motivator- about the future of the Meeting House, which has been deemed an earthquake risk. The whole country is having to earthquake proof after the terrible earthquakes in the south. Anyway I set off home by train around 2-20p.m., not realising that there were going to be thousands literally going home on the trains after the parade. I waited as three trains departed absolutely chocker block, decided to alter game plan, changed platforms and came out to Manurewa rather than Manukau, so I could afford a taxi for the last leg home. This was well after 4 p.m., and I was quite tired having left home at 7 a.m., and I was concerned about Ringo needing to get outside. Fortunately, also I had muffin sized portions of my crustless quiche in the fridge so dinner and tea happened in rapid succession, took my evening pills, which must now be taken with food because of the new blood thinner. Thought I would watch a bit of telly, but I was so tired I went and lay down, and sort of napped. Managed to catch the weather forecast on the one hour delay- wanted to check that because I have a very busy week looming. So perhaps one could call it interesting rather than exactly a totally fun day! But I love getting into Meeting and being with f/Friends- my membership goes back to 1975, so it is a long term commitment. I am not a birth-right Friend- Membership skipped a couple of generations after the early death of my great-grandmother Edith, who died of Scarlet Fever in PortMadoc in the 1880's. Her older child, Mwyffanwy is where my oldest's name originates. Mum sort of set me on this path by teaching me as a child to respect an ancestor- John Bright who was a prominent Quaker in the 19th Century. Mum had rejected pacifism when Hitler invaded Poland, and was far from thrilled by my decision. She sent two T-shirts for my girls with F 1 11 bombers on them, shortly after I asked for Membership- I don't recall what I did with those, apart from never dressing the girls in them!


Golly that was a long day for you. Glad you enjoyed it though., apart from all the traffic and the travelling delays.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We've had lovely weather here the last few days.
> We still have a roast for Christmas- will be 24th this year as Bretts sister is down from Darwin with her husband and almost 1 year old son.
> Then we will go to my sisters for the evening but that will just be something light.
> Maryanne will be here Christmas Day and we will do soemthing but trying to decide what- so far the suggestions have been roast lamb (David loves it and think Maryanne does too. But i find it very ordinary). Or lasagna which we all love- but would need to make it on the 23rd as no time on the 24th or the morning of 25th. 23rd is Vicks birthday but she is talking of a brunch so would be time after.
> Elizabeth will be very happy- seeing Grandma three days in a row!


 :sm24: Lasagna sounds good.... roast 2 days in a row in the heat is too much work for me...LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly that was a long day for you. Glad you enjoyed it though., apart from all the traffic and the travelling delays.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a bit of adventure. Took Maya on the west side of Rademacher Hills. Got about 2/3 up the first hill and so much scree I got scared and couldn't think wether to go up or down so just sat on my behind to hydrate and think. In less than five minutes a young woman carrying a water bottle in her hand started up The Hill. When she got close I assured her Maya was safe as was I, that I was just scared. She said her husband was coming down The Hill in back of me and he'd help. Well, poor guy got near me and skidded onto his butt. So obviously good idea for me to have stopped. Once I could stand I thanked thenpm so much and said I'm good you can continue up the trail which they did.Just having then there gave me the courage to scoot on my butt to the side of the trail. Then I could stand and trek cross country (read no scree) to the car. So leaned to listen to my shakes legs, that is not good Trail, and our town has wonderful people. As I reconnoiter I'll find trails we can walk.


Yes, I think sometimes we take on a bit more than we can cope with at our age. Good thing this young couple came along and helped you, scree is the worst thing, especially coming down. I still wish I had some mountains nearby to go walking in though. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks .... I managed to drive to Stourbridge without any real problems, but did feel a bit nervous initially on the M40 doing a careful 70mph! DH was ahead of me so I just tried to keep just behind him so wasn't too distracted by finding the route, and the weather was lovely most of the way, so I almost enjoyed it in the end.


If you came to the M40 via A1 from Cambridge you probably passed within about 10 minutes of me. Of course if you came across country maybe not. Glad the driving all went well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo!
> I went in to the Quaker Meeting in town. I had not realised that today was the annual Farmers (a department store nation-wide) Santa Parade. First hiccup- no bus at the regular bus stop- took a while sorting that one out- there was a sad lack of notices, caught a shuttle up to Princes Street by the University, and the correct bus at last, and through to Meeting. Was by this time a little late for the Prayer Support Group meeting I was aiming for- but they knew I was intending to be there, so fortunately had not started. Meeting was good- totally silence for the hour, apart from the childish happenings when they came in for the last 10 minutes. Cup of tea, then the next meeting which was a major motivator- about the future of the Meeting House, which has been deemed an earthquake risk. The whole country is having to earthquake proof after the terrible earthquakes in the south. Anyway I set off home by train around 2-20p.m., not realising that there were going to be thousands literally going home on the trains after the parade. I waited as three trains departed absolutely chocker block, decided to alter game plan, changed platforms and came out to Manurewa rather than Manukau, so I could afford a taxi for the last leg home. This was well after 4 p.m., and I was quite tired having left home at 7 a.m., and I was concerned about Ringo needing to get outside. Fortunately, also I had muffin sized portions of my crustless quiche in the fridge so dinner and tea happened in rapid succession, took my evening pills, which must now be taken with food because of the new blood thinner. Thought I would watch a bit of telly, but I was so tired I went and lay down, and sort of napped. Managed to catch the weather forecast on the one hour delay- wanted to check that because I have a very busy week looming. So perhaps one could call it interesting rather than exactly a totally fun day! But I love getting into Meeting and being with f/Friends- my membership goes back to 1975, so it is a long term commitment. I am not a birth-right Friend- Membership skipped a couple of generations after the early death of my great-grandmother Edith, who died of Scarlet Fever in PortMadoc in the 1880's. Her older child, Mwyffanwy is where my oldest's name originates. Mum sort of set me on this path by teaching me as a child to respect an ancestor- John Bright who was a prominent Quaker in the 19th Century. Mum had rejected pacifism when Hitler invaded Poland, and was far from thrilled by my decision. She sent two T-shirts for my girls with F 1 11 bombers on them, shortly after I asked for Membership- I don't recall what I did with those, apart from never dressing the girls in them!


Quite an adventurous day for you Julie. Glad you got home safely.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today has been cooler.... 26c. That was a constant hot week we just had. We have had a few thunderstorms each day for the last 3 days but not a lot of rain in this area. Already the yard is starting to look brown. Tomorrow will be nice again 21c then back up to 30ish for a few days again. DS and girlfriend and DD and children came over today for few hours. We all had fun. I tried to talk them into us moving away from traditional Christmas dinner this year and having something more appropriate for the weather and not as much work.... I dont think I have achieved anything...LOL. Looks like we are going for a full roast again after all... but DS and girlfriend said they will cook it here and this year they will come here Christmas Eve and stay the night so they dont have to travel down in the morning... :sm11:


If they all want the traditional Christmas dinner get them all involved with the preparation and cooking! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Quite an adventurous day for you Julie. Glad you got home safely.


It certainly was! I had NO idea the parade was happening. But I do recall getting caught out by it last year as well. I would have no way of remembering if it was in November or December though- I never even thought of Christmas as I left home! And thanks- I was tired though, and Ringo was VERY pleased to see me!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> And should wash up. Wonder if it will do itself as I am alone in the house?)


Maybe Sonja's house elf would show up and help??


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Lasagna sounds good.... roast 2 days in a row in the heat is too much work for me...LOL.


When my kids were all small I made lasagne for Christmas Eve one year. I figured I could make it ahead of time and put it in the freezer. One less meal to worry about. Everyone enjoyed it and it's now become our traditional Christmas Eve dinner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Lasagna sounds good.... roast 2 days in a row in the heat is too much work for me...LOL.


Christmas Eve is at Vicky's- and we will turning up once much of the cooking is done. Will drop off the prepared vegies before church and then turn up once they are on!
So I won't be cooking 2 roasts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Maybe Sonja's house elf would show up and help??


Now that would be great- plenty it could do :sm02: It sure wouldn't be bored here. Including my dishes. Decided to leave them and do some work tomorrow. Maybe the elf can come while I'm sleeping and when I wake up it will all be done and I can just knit.
And I am off to bed- so Sonya send the elf this way and then it can return, or head of to Bonnie who I seem to remember asked for it's help as well. Mind you I want it because I am lazy when it comes to housework. While Bonnie is always doing so much she could do with the time and Sonya is unwell.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> When my kids were all small I made lasagne for Christmas Eve one year. I figured I could make it ahead of time and put it in the freezer. One less meal to worry about. Everyone enjoyed it and it's now become our traditional Christmas Eve dinner.


And lasagna is one of those dishes that improves with being a day or two old as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> And lasagna is one of those dishes that improves with being a day or two old as well.


 :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

This is when it would be fun to be very rich, so I could hire three people to dress up as elves and show up at your three houses ready to clean for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo!
> I went in to the Quaker Meeting in town. I had not realised that today was the annual Farmers (a department store nation-wide) Santa Parade. First hiccup- no bus at the regular bus stop- took a while sorting that one out- there was a sad lack of notices, caught a shuttle up to Princes Street by the University, and the correct bus at last, and through to Meeting. Was by this time a little late for the Prayer Support Group meeting I was aiming for- but they knew I was intending to be there, so fortunately had not started. Meeting was good- totally silence for the hour, apart from the childish happenings when they came in for the last 10 minutes. Cup of tea, then the next meeting which was a major motivator- about the future of the Meeting House, which has been deemed an earthquake risk. The whole country is having to earthquake proof after the terrible earthquakes in the south. Anyway I set off home by train around 2-20p.m., not realising that there were going to be thousands literally going home on the trains after the parade. I waited as three trains departed absolutely chocker block, decided to alter game plan, changed platforms and came out to Manurewa rather than Manukau, so I could afford a taxi for the last leg home. This was well after 4 p.m., and I was quite tired having left home at 7 a.m., and I was concerned about Ringo needing to get outside. Fortunately, also I had muffin sized portions of my crustless quiche in the fridge so dinner and tea happened in rapid succession, took my evening pills, which must now be taken with food because of the new blood thinner. Thought I would watch a bit of telly, but I was so tired I went and lay down, and sort of napped. Managed to catch the weather forecast on the one hour delay- wanted to check that because I have a very busy week looming. So perhaps one could call it interesting rather than exactly a totally fun day! But I love getting into Meeting and being with f/Friends- my membership goes back to 1975, so it is a long term commitment. I am not a birth-right Friend- Membership skipped a couple of generations after the early death of my great-grandmother Edith, who died of Scarlet Fever in PortMadoc in the 1880's. Her older child, Mwyffanwy is where my oldest's name originates. Mum sort of set me on this path by teaching me as a child to respect an ancestor- John Bright who was a prominent Quaker in the 19th Century. Mum had rejected pacifism when Hitler invaded Poland, and was far from thrilled by my decision. She sent two T-shirts for my girls with F 1 11 bombers on them, shortly after I asked for Membership- I don't recall what I did with those, apart from never dressing the girls in them!


That was a marathon. I have only met a few birthright Quakers. One of which was a dear old soul who told stories of what his brother and him got up to when he was a boy. They were very naughty.
:sm23: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well had a bit of adventure. Took Maya on the west side of Rademacher Hills. Got about 2/3 up the first hill and so much scree I got scared and couldn't think wether to go up or down so just sat on my behind to hydrate and think. In less than five minutes a young woman carrying a water bottle in her hand started up The Hill. When she got close I assured her Maya was safe as was I, that I was just scared. She said her husband was coming down The Hill in back of me and he'd help. Well, poor guy got near me and skidded onto his butt. So obviously good idea for me to have stopped. Once I could stand I thanked thenpm so much and said I'm good you can continue up the trail which they did.Just having then there gave me the courage to scoot on my butt to the side of the trail. Then I could stand and trek cross country (read no scree) to the car. So leaned to listen to my shakes legs, that is not good Trail, and our town has wonderful people. As I reconnoiter I'll find trails we can walk.


That was quite an adventure! I'm so glad you are safe, and had good people to help. Definitely listen to your shakey legs, or instincts!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When the house elf is done at your house, he can come to mine????????


I'm thinking I need a herd of elves! So just send ALL of them my way! I'm feeling more than a little pooped this morning, although I had a wonderful sleep.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks .... I managed to drive to Stourbridge without any real problems, but did feel a bit nervous initially on the M40 doing a careful 70mph! DH was ahead of me so I just tried to keep just behind him so wasn't too distracted by finding the route, and the weather was lovely most of the way, so I almost enjoyed it in the end.


I'm glad you made it safely. For our major highways here, away from the big cities, in Ohio, our speed limit is 70 mph, and slows to 65 in/near the cities. They are considering lowering it back to 65, again, due to increased fatalities. It was 70 years ago, also. I think they need to start giving more tickets, enforcing the traffic laws so people don't decide the laws don't apply to them. So many run stop signs or do a rolling stop. Don't use signals, just stupid stuff that gets people hurt or killed. And don't get me started with those that loose control for whatever reason and plow into someone's home! There have been several lately in the city. And the &@65?! That killed my cousin by driving into the house, who was supposed to get and whole whopping 4 years is filing an appeal and will probably be out soon. How much do you want to bet she will b driving without a license soon after? The judge told her she couldn't ever drive again. If looks could kill, the judge would have died right then. Ok, rant over.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully she will stay more settled and calm. Makes life so much easier for everyone including her.


It sure does. And the new medications that they are coming out with do help if caught early. Mom was like her mom. She would get "sundowners " early in the day, sometimes as early as 1pm. And both got combative the farther the decease progressed. I keep you all in my thoughts. Having a caregiver come in is a wonderful help for the family. Especially a good one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I ve stopped taking the pain medication , decided i can grin and bear the pain , just finished washing the dishes and decided to sit down with a cuppa , open up e-mails and the first 2 were adds for funeral costs and insurance cover , wonder if someone is trying to tell me something ????
Big brother is definitely watching


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

The


Lurker 2 said:


> I sent this to Sam a couple of days ago, he has asked me to post it here, another that I was sent by mjs.
> 
> BAD PARROT
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo!
> I went in to the Quaker Meeting in town. I had not realised that today was the annual Farmers (a department store nation-wide) Santa Parade. First hiccup- no bus at the regular bus stop- took a while sorting that one out- there was a sad lack of notices, caught a shuttle up to Princes Street by the University, and the correct bus at last, and through to Meeting. Was by this time a little late for the Prayer Support Group meeting I was aiming for- but they knew I was intending to be there, so fortunately had not started. Meeting was good- totally silence for the hour, apart from the childish happenings when they came in for the last 10 minutes. Cup of tea, then the next meeting which was a major motivator- about the future of the Meeting House, which has been deemed an earthquake risk. The whole country is having to earthquake proof after the terrible earthquakes in the south. Anyway I set off home by train around 2-20p.m., not realising that there were going to be thousands literally going home on the trains after the parade. I waited as three trains departed absolutely chocker block, decided to alter game plan, changed platforms and came out to Manurewa rather than Manukau, so I could afford a taxi for the last leg home. This was well after 4 p.m., and I was quite tired having left home at 7 a.m., and I was concerned about Ringo needing to get outside. Fortunately, also I had muffin sized portions of my crustless quiche in the fridge so dinner and tea happened in rapid succession, took my evening pills, which must now be taken with food because of the new blood thinner. Thought I would watch a bit of telly, but I was so tired I went and lay down, and sort of napped. Managed to catch the weather forecast on the one hour delay- wanted to check that because I have a very busy week looming. So perhaps one could call it interesting rather than exactly a totally fun day! But I love getting into Meeting and being with f/Friends- my membership goes back to 1975, so it is a long term commitment. I am not a birth-right Friend- Membership skipped a couple of generations after the early death of my great-grandmother Edith, who died of Scarlet Fever in PortMadoc in the 1880's. Her older child, Mwyffanwy is where my oldest's name originates. Mum sort of set me on this path by teaching me as a child to respect an ancestor- John Bright who was a prominent Quaker in the 19th Century. Mum had rejected pacifism when Hitler invaded Poland, and was far from thrilled by my decision. She sent two T-shirts for my girls with F 1 11 bombers on them, shortly after I asked for Membership- I don't recall what I did with those, apart from never dressing the girls in them!


You certainly had an interesting day! I'm glad you made it safely to meeting, and could enjoy that. It also gave you a rest so, though not the planned route, you had energy, and strength, to make it safely home. I'm sure Ringo was happy to see you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Maybe Sonja's house elf would show up and help??


If the elf ever shows up here I'm keeping him till after christmas, would be lovely to have a nice clean house , already decorated for christmas and someone to make christmas dinner and all other meals over the christmas period , then take all the decorations down and put them away perfect , Think I need to rob a bank , its a win / win situation , if I make a clean getaway I've got money for my own elf , or if I get caught I still get all the decorations put up and meals cooked for me


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We have been raising money for Macmillan Cancer Nurses. They give a great support to suffers of cancer. Our president and her DH had a great deal of help from them when the both were suffering from the disease at the same time. :sm24:


A good cause to support, then, knowing someone who personally had good care from them. I'm glad everyone was so generous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> When my kids were all small I made lasagne for Christmas Eve one year. I figured I could make it ahead of time and put it in the freezer. One less meal to worry about. Everyone enjoyed it and it's now become our traditional Christmas Eve dinner.


Take away and a Christmas movie are what we do on christmas eve , lost count of the number of times Ive watched Home Alone


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My mother was the youngest of 10 , i had cousins that i used to call aunts and uncles because they were a lot older than me and also because of the confusion of a few with the same names as their parents , loved when we came to england for christmas was amazed at how many people could fit in ond house , can still sing quite a few Irish songs ,


Mom was youngest of 4, dad youngest of 3. I am oldest of 3, with 4 1/2 years between me and next brother, and 12 1/2 between me and youngest. Mom went back to work when youngest was 3, so I helped raise him. At least it felt like it. I am closest to him. He is also the one who cared for mom. Lots of cousins on moms side, not so many on dad's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was a marathon. I have only met a few birthright Quakers. One of which was a dear old soul who told stories of what his brother and him got up to when he was a boy. They were very naughty.
> :sm23: :sm24:


We don't have many here, but one old darling, Phyllis S, who died maybe 2 years ago now struck down with Alzheimers, welcomed me into Friends with another wonderful soul, Anne C. long since departed, given the report of the two Friends who visited me from the Meeting, when I first asked for Membership- I can't bring to mind his name, but she was Betty F, (husband and wife)- he had by chance attended the same Quaker Boarding School that the ex had been expelled from, their report led to me being welcomed away from home, instead of at home. I had a wonderful evening with them both in Anne's house down the hill into the Te Aro Valley. A treasured memory.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie, what an extended day away! I hope you manage to get a good rest but it is good to have got to the Friends meeting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I ve stopped taking the pain medication , decided i can grin and bear the pain , just finished washing the dishes and decided to sit down with a cuppa , open up e-mails and the first 2 were adds for funeral costs and insurance cover , wonder if someone is trying to tell me something ????
> Big brother is definitely watching


I am so glad you are feeling good enough to stop taking the pain medication. Interesting how the ads correspond with descussions. Big brother sure does watch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If the elf ever shows up here I'm keeping him till after christmas, would be lovely to have a nice clean house , already decorated for christmas and someone to make christmas dinner and all other meals over the christmas period , then take all the decorations down and put them away perfect , Think I need to rob a bank , its a win / win situation , if I make a clean getaway I've got money for my own elf , or if I get caught I still get all the decorations put up and meals cooked for me


 :sm04:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Home Alone was a really funny movie we enjoyed.
I like Home for the Holidays. Holly Hunter, Charles Durning, Anne Bancroft and Robert Downey, Jr. Downey, Jr. was definitely in his manic phase and is hysterical as the gay brother home having brought a friend who everyone naturally thinks is gay. Looks can be deceiving!!! Anyway a good comic romp with some real heart tugging moments with Durning. Great actor. I bought it used from Amazon on line a couple of years ago.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie, what an extended day away! I hope you manage to get a good rest but it is good to have got to the Friends meeting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You certainly had an interesting day! I'm glad you made it safely to meeting, and could enjoy that. It also gave you a rest so, though not the planned route, you had energy, and strength, to make it safely home. I'm sure Ringo was happy to see you!


It certainly was, Tami! A day to be remembered, if only for checking next year that I don't run into the Santa Parade again! It would have been awful trying to manage the stroller/walker in those sorts of crowds. Ringo was so delighted to see me, he bounced around saying hello before he zoomed out to pee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie, what an extended day away! I hope you manage to get a good rest but it is good to have got to the Friends meeting.


It was several hours longer than I had intended, Lin! I am having difficulty sleeping tonight- I must make myself go and lie down again! I was so glad to have got into Meeting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There are only 3 of us and I'm the youngest. My sister is 6 1/2 years older than me and my brother 10 years older than me.
I am very different from them. The only thing in common between my sister & me is our love of animals and between my brother and me we both are pretty gregarious/friendly. The two of them are both rather reserved/conservative which doesn't apply much to me.



MindyT said:


> The same between my brother....9 years....and my sister, almost 11 years. So our memories of childhood differ a great deal. Of course, I am the half sister, really. My mother married when I was 8 (my father had passed) and she had DB and DS with my step father. He had been married before, so we have another brother, about a year younger than I. My brother who lives in Montana and I are exactly alike in almost every way. My sister and step-brother are as far apart in our beliefs as can be. It's weird. We live far apart, Montana, New Mexico, Northern Californa and my sis in SoCal. But since we have little in common, it might as well be the moon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto!


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so very glad you are starting to need less pain meds. You're a trouper.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How fortunate that the young couple helped you. I have to say I had never heard the term scree before so looked it up.
Sounds rather dangerous.


sassafras123 said:


> Well had a bit of adventure. Took Maya on the west side of Rademacher Hills. Got about 2/3 up the first hill and so much scree I got scared and couldn't think wether to go up or down so just sat on my behind to hydrate and think. In less than five minutes a young woman carrying a water bottle in her hand started up The Hill. When she got close I assured her Maya was safe as was I, that I was just scared. She said her husband was coming down The Hill in back of me and he'd help. Well, poor guy got near me and skidded onto his butt. So obviously good idea for me to have stopped. Once I could stand I thanked thenpm so much and said I'm good you can continue up the trail which they did.Just having then there gave me the courage to scoot on my butt to the side of the trail. Then I could stand and trek cross country (read no scree) to the car. So leaned to listen to my shakes legs, that is not good Trail, and our town has wonderful people. As I reconnoiter I'll find trails we can walk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it! LOLOL


Lurker 2 said:


> I sent this to Sam a couple of days ago, he has asked me to post it here, another that I was sent by mjs.
> 
> BAD PARROT
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If a cleaning elf shows up here I'll send them north after he/she is done. I do believe a Christmas decorating Elf was here yesterday though and I have already sent him/her away. Didn't do too much decorating so it is now pretty much done; still need to get out my holiday pillows for the sofas. Also did the fireplace mantle in the dining room. May put out a few other small items but basically done.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> There are only 3 of us and I'm the youngest. My sister is 6 1/2 years older than me and my brother 10 years older than me.
> I am very different from them. The only thing in common between my sister & me is our love of animals and between my brother and me we both are pretty gregarious/friendly. The two of them are both rather reserved/conservative which doesn't apply much to me.


All in Georgia?

Off the subject....
Anyone have a favorite slipper pattern. A simple one and I wanted to try one on circs. I thought I had done one in the past, but I cannot locate it. I've also done one where you seam up the bottom and I find that very uncomfortable when walking.
I've Googled and checked Ravelry and can't find a simple one that goes pretty fast and looks good too.
What say you accomplished crafters, any favs you would like to share?
Thanks.
M


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sent this to Sam a couple of days ago, he has asked me to post it here, another that I was sent by mjs.
> 
> BAD PARROT
> 
> ...


????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that there are plenty of other people using the trails, so that you come across others, or they come across you, as the case may be. Wonderful that the couple were willing to help you. Lol, Gizmo goes up to David and looks at him, turns around, to head to the dinning room doorway, then comes back, like come on, we have to go. David asks him what he wants, then says, what, did Timmy fall down a well? lol It's actually Gizmo language for "Ryssa sent me to tell you she wants to go outside, and I'll go too". lol


It's fun to learn our fur babies way of telling us things.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You certainly had an interesting day! I'm glad you made it safely to meeting, and could enjoy that. It also gave you a rest so, though not the planned route, you had energy, and strength, to make it safely home. I'm sure Ringo was happy to see you!


My feelings as well. Good you were able to change your plans quickly, Julie. You are doing much better, I think, with your "out and about" than previously. Glad for you.
Hoping the shingles is getting much better and less painful. Glad that the travel in the UK went well with no problems at a higher speed. Here highway speed is listed at 65 mph, 70-75 as one goes south where there is less population. Note, that is what the signs say, not what the actual traffic speed is. Most drive way over the posted speed. If you do the posted speed, you must drive in the far right, "slow" lane. To drive in the fastest HOV lane, you must have someone else in the car and move in and out of that lane only when the marks on the highway allow this change. 
The Christmas decorations are wonderful. I especially like the decorated mantel. Makes a very Christmasy home. 
Hoping all have a good day. Time for me to get in the shower and get dressed. Just checking in.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> So the wide use of the trails would be good and bad I guess- good in that if you do into trouble likely that someone will come- but also more likely to make a mess of the paths I guess. If you didn't get back would anyone know where you were and to do something about it?
> And of course you told us about his because it was an unusual situation for you.


Again good points. I did tell Al I was hiking in the Rademacher, but didn't say which trailhead.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you got to Quaker meeting. I raised my kids Quaker and would attend a meeting if there was a Quaker meeting near here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you.
Cathy, thank you.
Angelam, I am grateful for the mountains, as I came here from Long Island, NY. At first I didn’t appreciate these hills as they are barren, rocky, with cactus spines, old mine shafts, snakes. But have learned to love them and the chance to stretch my legs close to home. Not much hiking in Sierras this time of years. Could ski or snowshoe, but I don’t do well in cold.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. I love your Christmas decorations, makes me a tad sad I don’t decorate.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm glad to hear the shingles are getting slightly more bearable.
> Maatje, raising 10 kids, wow, what an accomplishment. I think it's a big deal to cook for 10 or 15 at Christmas, you had to do that on a daily basis, I would be in the looney bin????
> Lin, hope you have a good weekend at the in laws. I can't imagine have to drive everywhere at 35 mph, I would be all day getting there????here highways are 100km/hr /63mph & divided highways are 110 or 120km/hr/ 68-75mph but then
> We drive as much as the distance across England just to go shopping for the day????
> ...


Thanks for the tip about cherries. I will have to ask him if he will even eat them. If not maybe cherry juice would do.
Looking forward to seeing the boots.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly was, Tami! A day to be remembered, if only for checking next year that I don't run into the Santa Parade again! It would have been awful trying to manage the stroller/walker in those sorts of crowds. Ringo was so delighted to see me, he bounced around saying hello before he zoomed out to pee!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If a cleaning elf shows up here I'll send them north after he/she is done. I do believe a Christmas decorating Elf was here yesterday though and I have already sent him/her away. Didn't do too much decorating so it is now pretty much done; still need to get out my holiday pillows for the sofas. Also did the fireplace mantle in the dining room. May put out a few other small items but basically done.


Looks nice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thanks for the tip about cherries. I will have to ask him if he will even eat them. If not maybe cherry juice would do.
> Looking forward to seeing the boots.


I have tried the tart cherry juice concentrate. It takes time for it to start working, but it does work. I ran out, and now that I have some again I forget to drink it. 2 ounces in water or lemonade is all you need daily. It is an acquired taste.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> All in Georgia?
> 
> Off the subject....
> Anyone have a favorite slipper pattern. A simple one and I wanted to try one on circs. I thought I had done one in the past, but I cannot locate it. I've also done one where you seam up the bottom and I find that very uncomfortable when walking.
> ...


I've made the non felted slippers from Ravelry several times and really like them. I wore a hole in my current pair so need to make myself another pair. This person adapted the pattern to working in the round. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers-biscottes-version


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> If a cleaning elf shows up here I'll send them north after he/she is done. I do believe a Christmas decorating Elf was here yesterday though and I have already sent him/her away. Didn't do too much decorating so it is now pretty much done; still need to get out my holiday pillows for the sofas. Also did the fireplace mantle in the dining room. May put out a few other small items but basically done.


It looks very pretty :sm24:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorienna
These look doable with my skill level.
Appreciate it.
M


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings as well. Good you were able to change your plans quickly, Julie. You are doing much better, I think, with your "out and about" than previously. Glad for you.
> Hoping the shingles is getting much better and less painful. Glad that the travel in the UK went well with no problems at a higher speed. Here highway speed is listed at 65 mph, 70-75 as one goes south where there is less population. Note, that is what the signs say, not what the actual traffic speed is. Most drive way over the posted speed. If you do the posted speed, you must drive in the far right, "slow" lane. To drive in the fastest HOV lane, you must have someone else in the car and move in and out of that lane only when the marks on the highway allow this change.
> The Christmas decorations are wonderful. I especially like the decorated mantel. Makes a very Christmasy home.
> Hoping all have a good day. Time for me to get in the shower and get dressed. Just checking in.


Thanks Joyce-it does really make a difference getting out and about- that and meeting people in the street or where ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you got to Quaker meeting. I raised my kids Quaker and would attend a meeting if there was a Quaker meeting near here.


Thank you, Joy! Another point we have in common- that and the fact kids in the family are attending (have attended) a Waldorf School.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I ve stopped taking the pain medication , decided i can grin and bear the pain , just finished washing the dishes and decided to sit down with a cuppa , open up e-mails and the first 2 were adds for funeral costs and insurance cover , wonder if someone is trying to tell me something ????
> Big brother is definitely watching


Now you've mentioned it I bet we'll all be getting pop ups for funerals etc!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> If the elf ever shows up here I'm keeping him till after christmas, would be lovely to have a nice clean house , already decorated for christmas and someone to make christmas dinner and all other meals over the christmas period , then take all the decorations down and put them away perfect , Think I need to rob a bank , its a win / win situation , if I make a clean getaway I've got money for my own elf , or if I get caught I still get all the decorations put up and meals cooked for me


You can't lose - go for it! 
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just rang Zoe in Canada (5mmdpns) - we had a lovely conversation- she still plays the organ in Church, sings with a band, and is dancing as well. Significantly she is also now a grandmother!
Zoe asked me to say Hi to everyone, but especially to RookieRetiree, Darowil and Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If the elf ever shows up here I'm keeping him till after christmas, would be lovely to have a nice clean house , already decorated for christmas and someone to make christmas dinner and all other meals over the christmas period , then take all the decorations down and put them away perfect , Think I need to rob a bank , its a win / win situation , if I make a clean getaway I've got money for my own elf , or if I get caught I still get all the decorations put up and meals cooked for me


 :sm23: :sm23: David said "word, but your wardrobe isn't going to be the greatest". LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> In that case you might find tomorrow that it was k1, yawn, p1, yawn, drop1, yawn.
> Hope you slept well.


Lol!!! I didn't do too bad, no dropped and no switched stitches either. 
I slept like the dead, the pups did too, didn't wake me up to go out until 8:30am.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo!
> I went in to the Quaker Meeting in town. I had not realised that today was the annual Farmers (a department store nation-wide) Santa Parade. First hiccup- no bus at the regular bus stop- took a while sorting that one out- there was a sad lack of notices, caught a shuttle up to Princes Street by the University, and the correct bus at last, and through to Meeting. Was by this time a little late for the Prayer Support Group meeting I was aiming for- but they knew I was intending to be there, so fortunately had not started. Meeting was good- totally silence for the hour, apart from the childish happenings when they came in for the last 10 minutes. Cup of tea, then the next meeting which was a major motivator- about the future of the Meeting House, which has been deemed an earthquake risk. The whole country is having to earthquake proof after the terrible earthquakes in the south. Anyway I set off home by train around 2-20p.m., not realising that there were going to be thousands literally going home on the trains after the parade. I waited as three trains departed absolutely chocker block, decided to alter game plan, changed platforms and came out to Manurewa rather than Manukau, so I could afford a taxi for the last leg home. This was well after 4 p.m., and I was quite tired having left home at 7 a.m., and I was concerned about Ringo needing to get outside. Fortunately, also I had muffin sized portions of my crustless quiche in the fridge so dinner and tea happened in rapid succession, took my evening pills, which must now be taken with food because of the new blood thinner. Thought I would watch a bit of telly, but I was so tired I went and lay down, and sort of napped. Managed to catch the weather forecast on the one hour delay- wanted to check that because I have a very busy week looming. So perhaps one could call it interesting rather than exactly a totally fun day! But I love getting into Meeting and being with f/Friends- my membership goes back to 1975, so it is a long term commitment. I am not a birth-right Friend- Membership skipped a couple of generations after the early death of my great-grandmother Edith, who died of Scarlet Fever in PortMadoc in the 1880's. Her older child, Mwyffanwy is where my oldest's name originates. Mum sort of set me on this path by teaching me as a child to respect an ancestor- John Bright who was a prominent Quaker in the 19th Century. Mum had rejected pacifism when Hitler invaded Poland, and was far from thrilled by my decision. She sent two T-shirts for my girls with F 1 11 bombers on them, shortly after I asked for Membership- I don't recall what I did with those, apart from never dressing the girls in them!


It sounds like a great day other than all the transport hiccups. It's nice that you enjoy going to meeting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today has been cooler.... 26c. That was a constant hot week we just had. We have had a few thunderstorms each day for the last 3 days but not a lot of rain in this area. Already the yard is starting to look brown. Tomorrow will be nice again 21c then back up to 30ish for a few days again. DS and girlfriend and DD and children came over today for few hours. We all had fun. I tried to talk them into us moving away from traditional Christmas dinner this year and having something more appropriate for the weather and not as much work.... I dont think I have achieved anything...LOL. Looks like we are going for a full roast again after all... but DS and girlfriend said they will cook it here and this year they will come here Christmas Eve and stay the night so they dont have to travel down in the morning... :sm11:


A bit cooler is nice after all the heat you've had. 
Really nice that DS and GF are going to come do the Christmas cooking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We've had lovely weather here the last few days.
> We still have a roast for Christmas- will be 24th this year as Bretts sister is down from Darwin with her husband and almost 1 year old son.
> Then we will go to my sisters for the evening but that will just be something light.
> Maryanne will be here Christmas Day and we will do soemthing but trying to decide what- so far the suggestions have been roast lamb (David loves it and think Maryanne does too. But i find it very ordinary). Or lasagna which we all love- but would need to make it on the 23rd as no time on the 24th or the morning of 25th. 23rd is Vicks birthday but she is talking of a brunch so would be time after.
> Elizabeth will be very happy- seeing Grandma three days in a row!


That sounds like a busy couple days, fun but busy. E will be happy, and this year she's old enough to really get into Christmas.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> If a cleaning elf shows up here I'll send them north after he/she is done. I do believe a Christmas decorating Elf was here yesterday though and I have already sent him/her away. Didn't do too much decorating so it is now pretty much done; still need to get out my holiday pillows for the sofas. Also did the fireplace mantle in the dining room. May put out a few other small items but basically done.


Decorations look lovely Gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If a cleaning elf shows up here I'll send them north after he/she is done. I do believe a Christmas decorating Elf was here yesterday though and I have already sent him/her away. Didn't do too much decorating so it is now pretty much done; still need to get out my holiday pillows for the sofas. Also did the fireplace mantle in the dining room. May put out a few other small items but basically done.


That looks very nice. 
I need to pull out my stuff today, but need to get some laundry done and hung on the line since it's to be 70f today, 73f tomorrow, but tomorrow I may be helping my cousin to paint their fence, not very big, maybe 15-20 ft long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> It's fun to learn our fur babies way of telling us things.


Lol! Yes, it is, they definitely use interesting language.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just rang Zoe in Canada (5mmdpns) - we had a lovely conversation- she still plays the organ in Church, sings with a band, and is dancing as well. Significantly she is also now a grandmother!
> Zoe asked me to say Hi to everyone, but especially to RookieRetiree, Darowil and Sam.


That's great, I think of Zoe often and wonder how she's doing, it's great to hear she's doing well, and a grandmother, that's fantastic. 
Tell her hello when you talk to her next, please. Thank you for letting us know by the way. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely decorations Gwen, and you have made my mind up whether to get a Christmas tree. I haven’t decorated to any extent for several years as we go away, but have missed having a tree. I’ve seen quite a cool one in a local store which I fancy, so might just go get it this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up so I guess I should go start on laundry and get the breakfast dishes done. See you all later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just rang Zoe in Canada (5mmdpns) - we had a lovely conversation- she still plays the organ in Church, sings with a band, and is dancing as well. Significantly she is also now a grandmother!
> Zoe asked me to say Hi to everyone, but especially to RookieRetiree, Darowil and Sam.


Congratulations to Zoe! Thank you for letting us know how she is doing, Julie.

Before I forget to tell you again, CMaliza was at my knitting group last week. Says hello to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!!! I didn't do too bad, no dropped and no switched stitches either.
> I slept like the dead, the pups did too, didn't wake me up to go out until 8:30am.


 :sm24:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Friends in Australia, NZ, etc....what is it like to celebrate Christmas in summer? It was awkward enough in Southern California as I recall many bbq Christmas dinners as it is often very nice weather in LA and surrounds then. But, what about it being summer actually. For those of you who have lived in snow or at least in this hemisphere, what are the differences. And, children, do they wonder of the difference in weather, etc.?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aaaach! I knew DD and the kids were coming to eat leftovers for supper tonight. I sent her a text to see what time and if her S/O was coming. Only to find out ALL my kids and grandkids are coming!! I had already dusted and was ready to vacuum. Bathrooms had been done. Well the lick and a promise is turning into a scurry to get more done than I had planned. I have small totes all o ER the kitchen from the RV that have to stay in the house. Floor needs mopped desperately and I still need to finish finding my table. Most of what is on it is DH's stuff that needs to go to the RV and s few other things. I was already tired with no energy when I got up, even though I slept good. Good thing I still have 2 hours. She did say they are all bringing side dishes, food wise I should only need to warm up turkey and stuffing. I need to shower yet too. 


Oh, and I forgot my eye exam is in the morning. I thought it was next week. I was going to cancel it and wait until spring when we get back. Guess I will keep it as to late to cancel now. I will be blind the rest of the day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just rang Zoe in Canada (5mmdpns) - we had a lovely conversation- she still plays the organ in Church, sings with a band, and is dancing as well. Significantly she is also now a grandmother!
> Zoe asked me to say Hi to everyone, but especially to RookieRetiree, Darowil and Sam.


Very good to catch up with her. I'll pass on her regards to Dawn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations to Zoe! Thank you for letting us know how she is doing, Julie.
> 
> Before I forget to tell you again, CMaliza was at my knitting group last week. Says hello to all.


That's great; I miss her.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Tami, re eye exam. When my eyes are dilated, takes forever for them to get back to normal too. Do you ask for the reversal drops? I find they help some.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for update on Zoe. Miss her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, goodness, that is pretty short notice for family dinner. Hope your FM doesn’t kick in.

Went to my meeting and knitted sock almost to heel. Then to drugstore to pick up eye drops for surgeries. Then back to drugstore cause I forgot to get flu shot. Then to friends to pick up something she wanted me to do this week. Then Maya and I walked 50 minutes. Think I’ll lie down a minute before doing anything else. Finished crocheting around scarf and wove in ends last night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds very good fan. thanks for sharing.



Fan said:


> I found this recipe in our local supermarket Christmas cooking flier. I've made it and it's very nice, no dairy and not too sweet.
> 
> Chocolate Date Mousse


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

machriste said:


> Tami, re eye exam. When my eyes are dilated, takes forever for them to get back to normal too. Do you ask for the reversal drops? I find they help some.


I had cataract surgeries this year in both eyes. I have one more appointment mid December for a check up where they will dialate. I absolutely hate it and it does take forever to right itself. Are there really reverse drops and are they available if ones asks?
That would be a miracle.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Friends in Australia, NZ, etc....what is it like to celebrate Christmas in summer? It was awkward enough in Southern California as I recall many bbq Christmas dinners as it is often very nice weather in LA and surrounds then. But, what about it being summer actually. For those of you who have lived in snow or at least in this hemisphere, what are the differences. And, children, do they wonder of the difference in weather, etc.?


It's hot, so for many of us it's bbqs, salads, cold desserts at the beach, or the back yard, but for ourselves it's a buffet meal held at a local club with our relations in the South Island. So folks still cook the traditional hot foods, roasted beef, lamb, pork, ham, turkey, chicken, but as it's very warm and summer lighter foods are preferable. We still have Santa Claus parades, and he's in the malls as well, we decorate our homes, but it does feel weird since there's no snow or winter weather.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds very good fan. thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I sent this to Sam a couple of days ago, he has asked me to post it here, another that I was sent by mjs.
> 
> BAD PARROT


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> This is when it would be fun to be very rich, so I could hire three people to dress up as elves and show up at your three houses ready to clean for you.


What fun that would be.
No elf turned up much to my surprise of course :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If the elf ever shows up here I'm keeping him till after christmas, would be lovely to have a nice clean house , already decorated for christmas and someone to make christmas dinner and all other meals over the christmas period , then take all the decorations down and put them away perfect , Think I need to rob a bank , its a win / win situation , if I make a clean getaway I've got money for my own elf , or if I get caught I still get all the decorations put up and meals cooked for me


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, glad your cataract surgeries are behind you.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you Sassafras
And thank you Fan for the "down under" take on Christmas.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Thank you Sassafras
> And thank you Fan for the "down under" take on Christmas.


You're most welcome. Always wanted to see a real white Christmas, maybe we might get to travel up to northern hemisphere and experience it one day.
Folks down here, who are church goers enjoy the traditional carols and services. My mother and I used to love going to midnight service on Christmas Eve when I was young. Stu and I don't attend church at all, he's a non believer, and I don't belong to any church so pass on attending. I love listening to the carols and play my CDs when I'm by myself, even If it's 25C outside and humid!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should be able to make lasagna on the 23rd. you could even bake it. and then freeze it. or just make it and freeze it. take it out of the freezer and into the oven to bake. will take a little longer but you will be able to tell when it is ready. --- sam



darowil said:


> We've had lovely weather here the last few days.
> We still have a roast for Christmas- will be 24th this year as Bretts sister is down from Darwin with her husband and almost 1 year old son.
> Then we will go to my sisters for the evening but that will just be something light.
> Maryanne will be here Christmas Day and we will do soemthing but trying to decide what- so far the suggestions have been roast lamb (David loves it and think Maryanne does too. But i find it very ordinary). Or lasagna which we all love- but would need to make it on the 23rd as no time on the 24th or the morning of 25th. 23rd is Vicks birthday but she is talking of a brunch so would be time after.
> Elizabeth will be very happy- seeing Grandma three days in a row!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the pain as bad as it had been? why stop the pain meds? you might take something like motrin which might lower the pain a little. just don't let the pain wear you down. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I ve stopped taking the pain medication , decided i can grin and bear the pain , just finished washing the dishes and decided to sit down with a cuppa , open up e-mails and the first 2 were adds for funeral costs and insurance cover , wonder if someone is trying to tell me something ????
> Big brother is definitely watching


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Take away and a Christmas movie are what we do on christmas eve , lost count of the number of times Ive watched Home Alone


I've seen that one several times but I think A Christmas Storey is my favourite. Have you seen It?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the tree is lovely gwen as is the mantle. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> If a cleaning elf shows up here I'll send them north after he/she is done. I do believe a Christmas decorating Elf was here yesterday though and I have already sent him/her away. Didn't do too much decorating so it is now pretty much done; still need to get out my holiday pillows for the sofas. Also did the fireplace mantle in the dining room. May put out a few other small items but basically done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> All in Georgia?
> 
> Off the subject....
> Anyone have a favorite slipper pattern. A simple one and I wanted to try one on circs. I thought I had done one in the past, but I cannot locate it. I've also done one where you seam up the bottom and I find that very uncomfortable when walking.
> ...


I did these slippers but instead of putting the seam in the sole, I did the cast on like for toe up socks & eliminated it 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/better-dorm-boots-slippers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you going this year? --- sam



Fan said:


> Lovely decorations Gwen, and you have made my mind up whether to get a Christmas tree. I haven't decorated to any extent for several years as we go away, but have missed having a tree. I've seen quite a cool one in a local store which I fancy, so might just go get it this week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thanks for the tip about cherries. I will have to ask him if he will even eat them. If not maybe cherry juice would do.
> Looking forward to seeing the boots.


I don't know if you have chokecherries there but my friends DH drinks a small glass of that juice every day, it's really tart but you can chase it with water. Here they grow wild


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> where are you going this year? --- sam


We are flying to Nelson at the top of the South Island, which takes about 1-1/2 hours on 24th. Spending Christmas with relatives, then on 26th flying down to Queenstown again for a week of alpine scenery and relaxation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's good news fan - and you are probably healthier for not having much sugar. --- sam



Fan said:


> You're welcome Sam, am trying not to have too much sugar and think have finally beaten the itches I've been suffering with for past 4 years yay!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen that one several times but I think A Christmas Storey is my favourite. Have you seen It?


Same here! Love that movie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, your place looks great. I need to get DS to get the stuff down after he gets home on Tuesday 

We met some friends in Lloydminster for brunch & did a little shopping I got a few things at the $$ store to decorate my outdoor arrangements


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I did these slippers but instead of putting the seam in the sole, I did the cast on like for toe up socks & eliminated it
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/better-dorm-boots-slippers


Very interesting....thank you and I shall give it a look see at length.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> We are flying to Nelson at the top of the South Island, which takes about 1-1/2 hours on 24th. Spending Christmas with relatives, then on 26th flying down to Queenstown again for a week of alpine scenery and relaxation.


Say "Hello" to Nelson for me Fan - my birth city - actually grew up in Tahunanui. ????????????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Say "Hello" to Nelson for me Fan - my birth city - actually grew up in Tahunanui. ????????????????


Will do, I love Tahunanui beach it's so cool. Every year at Christmas, there's a big craft fair held in the park grounds behind the beach and it's absolutely amazing, have done some serious shopping there at times. Very talented artistic people live down there. 
Our relatives live in Richmond.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Aaaach! I knew DD and the kids were coming to eat leftovers for supper tonight. I sent her a text to see what time and if her S/O was coming. Only to find out ALL my kids and grandkids are coming!! I had already dusted and was ready to vacuum. Bathrooms had been done. Well the lick and a promise is turning into a scurry to get more done than I had planned. I have small totes all o ER the kitchen from the RV that have to stay in the house. Floor needs mopped desperately and I still need to finish finding my table. Most of what is on it is DH's stuff that needs to go to the RV and s few other things. I was already tired with no energy when I got up, even though I slept good. Good thing I still have 2 hours. She did say they are all bringing side dishes, food wise I should only need to warm up turkey and stuffing. I need to shower yet too.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot my eye exam is in the morning. I thought it was next week. I was going to cancel it and wait until spring when we get back. Guess I will keep it as to late to cancel now. I will be blind the rest of the day.


SURPRISE!!! Lol! Good thing you texted her, but I don't think they'll mind that you have stuff around from the RV and stuff. 
Hope you're eye exam goes great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations to Zoe! Thank you for letting us know how she is doing, Julie.
> 
> Before I forget to tell you again, CMaliza was at my knitting group last week. Says hello to all.


That's great! Hello back to her, miss seeing her post.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My sister lives about 3 miles from me but my brother lives in Wisconsin.


MindyT said:


> All in Georgia?
> 
> Off the subject....
> Anyone have a favorite slipper pattern. A simple one and I wanted to try one on circs. I thought I had done one in the past, but I cannot locate it. I've also done one where you seam up the bottom and I find that very uncomfortable when walking.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If the elf ever shows up here I'm keeping him till after christmas, would be lovely to have a nice clean house , already decorated for christmas and someone to make christmas dinner and all other meals over the christmas period , then take all the decorations down and put them away perfect , Think I need to rob a bank , its a win / win situation , if I make a clean getaway I've got money for my own elf , or if I get caught I still get all the decorations put up and meals cooked for me


Sounds fair enough. So if we don't hear from you for a while we will know where you are :sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I absolutely love A Christmas Story! I watch it every year along with It's A Wonderful Life. Two holiday favorites in this house.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen that one several times but I think A Christmas Storey is my favourite. Have you seen It?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam (and others). Used to decorate quite a bit but have cut back the past few years.


thewren said:


> the tree is lovely gwen as is the mantle. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thanks for the tip about cherries. I will have to ask him if he will even eat them. If not maybe cherry juice would do.
> Looking forward to seeing the boots.


Its almost cherry season here- currently one of the many things on my can't eat list. 1 week of the planned 4 down. Then will see how I go off it for Christmas and being away to help me decide wether it is worth working on more next year. 
So will be able to have cherries by Christmas. As they have such a limited season Cherries are a Christmas fruit and rarely won't they be at a Christmas event. Fresh that is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm waiting for DD to get home from Miami. They left there this morning and she will be here in about 2 hours They are picking up her boyfriend's dog on the way in (their friend was caring for her). I've got a re-check appointment at doctor's at 8 a.m. and have to get up early so I will head on to bed but will be listening out for her. TTYL


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwenie...sleep tight. DD and SIL went to SoCal for Thanksgiving, driving. (his family). Home safe now, so I'm ready to relax now! ha ha Mothers are a funny lot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds like a great day other than all the transport hiccups. It's nice that you enjoy going to meeting.


Thanks Kaye Jo! The issue of the Parade really caught me on the hop. I really do enjoy being part of the Meeting.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all 

Been busy with work and bad cold, even worse as there is an allergy component to deal with as well.

Haven't crafted for 3 days due to this, but adding Telfast to meds has helped.

Pretty flowers for this week is a very pretty purple little flower absolutely massing on the bush in garden down the road. The yellow with red is a day lilly, I think, in a friend's garden.

Kicked myself for not making better effort to keep up when reading the summary. Oh my! Glad David is okay after losing truck in high winds.

Been following along with interest, the tales of relations with dementia. Recently saw a documentary on Alzheimer's where some early symptoms were listed. One of them was a driving habit which my DM has and which scares us all. I pointed this one out to DM when it was mentioned, no argument from her.

Back to read more tonight. Must get some amigurumi elephants made up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, I think of Zoe often and wonder how she's doing, it's great to hear she's doing well, and a grandmother, that's fantastic.
> Tell her hello when you talk to her next, please. Thank you for letting us know by the way. :sm24:


I don't ring her very often, Kaye Jo, but she sounded much more relaxed, even though it was Sunday. I will try to remember.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations to Zoe! Thank you for letting us know how she is doing, Julie.
> 
> Before I forget to tell you again, CMaliza was at my knitting group last week. Says hello to all.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very good to catch up with her. I'll pass on her regards to Dawn.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for update on Zoe. Miss her.


She was an amazing addition to the Tea Party- very knowledgeable on so many subjects.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just rang Zoe in Canada (5mmdpns) - we had a lovely conversation- she still plays the organ in Church, sings with a band, and is dancing as well. Significantly she is also now a grandmother!
> Zoe asked me to say Hi to everyone, but especially to RookieRetiree, Darowil and Sam.


Thanks Julie. Sounds like things are looking up for her. How exciting being a grandma.
Vicky asked if her and Gordon could come for tea tomorrow night when she picks E up as Brett will be working late. Warned me to make sure I had plenty for G as he eats so much!
Guess he will be getting pizza later maybe even for breakfast. Figured E would love putting the toppings on pizza and easy to do for them and for me and no preparation needed while E is here. Will get shop bought bases.

My way of making it seem like Christmas is coming to have put on Elf radio so I hear nothing but Christmas songs.

We have just started a cricket test series against arch rivals England. First game finished this mornign and a resounding victory to us. After 3 days of competitive play England kindly decided to basically stop competing. 
Next test is here in Adelaide and I will be going to the 3rd day on Monday. As it turned out I could have gone Sunday but weren't sure what was happening for some-ones birthday party. They decided on a early one- 10am! She has a sleep around 12 so figured before it was best. The test is a Day-Night so it starts at 2pm. Day-night tests are very new. The first one ever was here in Adelaide 2 years ago (against New Zealand) and they have proved to be very successful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone hear from Betty (Bulldog)- I have been thinking about her a fair bit recently.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!!! I didn't do too bad, no dropped and no switched stitches either.
> I slept like the dead, the pups did too, didn't wake me up to go out until 8:30am.


That was co-operative of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a busy couple days, fun but busy. E will be happy, and this year she's old enough to really get into Christmas.


Thursday next week going round there to cook Christmas Puddings. Traditionally everyone in the house is meant to have a stir- sure she will be very willing to help. We must make we sure get a photo of her stirring the large pot. Wish I could post it here. Ideally should be made before then but need a full day to cook them and so needed to find a day when Vicky and I were free. And good that it is a day E is home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD is home from her pet sitting job. I made some cookies (found a mix packet I bought on impulse and put away and forgot about--rarely buy mixes). They came out good. Not that I need to be eating cookies... Also made Bub some banana bread and then enchiladas for supper. I sewed a bit and then crocheted. So all in all a productive weekend, though I didn't get the Christmas decorations out.

Thanks for the update on Zoe. How wonderful for her being a grandma!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen and Mindy, I was worrying last week about my kids traveling and ever so glad it was the week before the holiday traffic!
Julie, do give Zoe our love and wishes that she come back, even for a visir. Hoping her FM is in check.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Pretty flowers for this week is a very pretty purple little flower absolutely massing on the bush in garden down the road. The yellow with red is a day lilly, I think, in a friend's garden.
> # # # # #
> Thank you for the flower pics; they are beautiful! In Minnesota now everything is very brown and dried up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Tami, re eye exam. When my eyes are dilated, takes forever for them to get back to normal too. Do you ask for the reversal drops? I find they help some.


No. I was once told they didn't work well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been busy with work and bad cold, even worse as there is an allergy component to deal with as well.
> 
> ...


Lovely flowers. 
I do hope that the symptom that you recognized doesn't mean that your DM is headed toward Alzheimer's, but it's good that she didn't argue that it is a concern. 
I certainly hope your cold and allergies go soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't ring her very often, Kaye Jo, but she sounded much more relaxed, even though it was Sunday. I will try to remember.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie. Sounds like things are looking up for her. How exciting being a grandma.
> Vicky asked if her and Gordon could come for tea tomorrow night when she picks E up as Brett will be working late. Warned me to make sure I had plenty for G as he eats so much!
> Guess he will be getting pizza later maybe even for breakfast. Figured E would love putting the toppings on pizza and easy to do for them and for me and no preparation needed while E is here. Will get shop bought bases.
> 
> ...


Lol!! But it is good that Gordon is a good eater. 
Awfully nice of England to stop competing, that is a help. lol So the Day-Night, does it just go all day and night then?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was co-operative of them.


Lol! Yes, yes it was. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thursday next week going round there to cook Christmas Puddings. Traditionally everyone in the house is meant to have a stir- sure she will be very willing to help. We must make we sure get a photo of her stirring the large pot. Wish I could post it here. Ideally should be made before then but need a full day to cook them and so needed to find a day when Vicky and I were free. And good that it is a day E is home.


That is a good solution to not having a kitchen at home to cook them in, it will be fun to have Elizabeth stir the pot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, goodness, that is pretty short notice for family dinner. Hope your FM doesn't kick in.
> 
> Went to my meeting and knitted sock almost to heel. Then to drugstore to pick up eye drops for surgeries. Then back to drugstore cause I forgot to get flu shot. Then to friends to pick up something she wanted me to do this week. Then Maya and I walked 50 minutes. Think I'll lie down a minute before doing anything else. Finished crocheting around scarf and wove in ends last night.


A bit. DD had said to. E prepared to be "invaded", but I thought it would just be her and the kids, maybe Chris, too. She can be sneaky when she thinks mom and dad need all of us together for a holiday, even if it isn't on the day. I didn't get the floor mopped but oh well. She brought cheesie potatoes. DS made homemade rolls and vegetables. I warmed up the turkey and stuffing that was left over. She also decided our tree needed to go up. We didn't put up the big tree, just the 4' one mom bought in 2001 when dad had his heart attacks. DS moved furniture and DD put it up and fluffed. The grandsons put the few ornaments on it. I'll take a picture after I get the rest of the coffee table cleaned off.

I am tired but otherwise ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Friends in Australia, NZ, etc....what is it like to celebrate Christmas in summer? It was awkward enough in Southern California as I recall many bbq Christmas dinners as it is often very nice weather in LA and surrounds then. But, what about it being summer actually. For those of you who have lived in snow or at least in this hemisphere, what are the differences. And, children, do they wonder of the difference in weather, etc.?


My first 10 Christmases were in the Northern Hemisphere. I loved it all- the gathering with the wider family- we took turns as to which of my father's siblings would be host in a particular year. When we met at Uncle Ian's Gartinstarry in the village of Buchlyvie Stirlingshire, the property had all the out-buildings of the farm it had been in former days, and we had Scottish Country dancing in the barn- it was such fun, and I loved my cousins especially Thomas and Bill and was so proud of partnering them in the Reels and Strathspeys. Despite sugar rationing through much of that time there was always cake and jelly. My Mum raised her own Turkeys one year, another it was geese that we had home grown. Santa left wonderful surprises in our stockings and the Christmas tree that Mum decorated on Christmas Eve was ablaze with candles and beautiful glass ornaments. It was next to nigh impossible to replicate this when we came out here in 1956- we had not acclimatised to the inevitable heat, and I remember having awful arguments with Mum as I got to teen years- it was all just too much.
When I was bringing up my girls we had a Christmas Tree always- a real one despite the needles- but we developed a ritual around salads, icecream and pavlova. Through their teens both girls became conscience vegetarians so the Turkey etc., was a non-issue. I always did Christmas stockings for them and wrapped gifts to put under the tree. A very big hit was the Bombe Noel icecream we discovered which is a chocolate icecream set in a basin with fruit, angelica(when you can find it) and foil wrapped coins buried in it. Bronwen, my remaining daughter carries on this tradition with friends and family loving the repast she prepares.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Aaaach! I knew DD and the kids were coming to eat leftovers for supper tonight. I sent her a text to see what time and if her S/O was coming. Only to find out ALL my kids and grandkids are coming!! I had already dusted and was ready to vacuum. Bathrooms had been done. Well the lick and a promise is turning into a scurry to get more done than I had planned. I have small totes all o ER the kitchen from the RV that have to stay in the house. Floor needs mopped desperately and I still need to finish finding my table. Most of what is on it is DH's stuff that needs to go to the RV and s few other things. I was already tired with no energy when I got up, even though I slept good. Good thing I still have 2 hours. She did say they are all bringing side dishes, food wise I should only need to warm up turkey and stuffing. I need to shower yet too.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot my eye exam is in the morning. I thought it was next week. I was going to cancel it and wait until spring when we get back. Guess I will keep it as to late to cancel now. I will be blind the rest of the day.


Oh boy, I do hope you can rest a bit before they all get there!
Good luck for the eye exam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very good to catch up with her. I'll pass on her regards to Dawn.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen that one several times but I think A Christmas Storey is my favourite. Have you seen It?


A Christmas Story was filmed here In Cleveland.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Friends in Australia, NZ, etc....what is it like to celebrate Christmas in summer? It was awkward enough in Southern California as I recall many bbq Christmas dinners as it is often very nice weather in LA and surrounds then. But, what about it being summer actually. For those of you who have lived in snow or at least in this hemisphere, what are the differences. And, children, do they wonder of the difference in weather, etc.?


Well we all simply know that Christmas is cold in the Northern Hemisphere so I don't think it occurs to us to wonder.
As I write this the song on the radio is Aussie Aussie Christmas (never heard it before).
Also means that though we love to go the Northern Hemisphere it is not a strange concept having a cold Christmas so I think most of us find it less odd than those from the Northern Hemisphere who don't seem able to comprehend anything but a cold Christmas.
Some don't have a hot Christmas dinner but our main Christmas meal is still a roast. Turkey roll rather than a turkey is becoming more and more popular. A leg ham is also common. And ham and salad for the evening meal. (we are having ours Christmas Eve so Vicky and co and go to Bretts family).
Christmas pudding is still normally had. The pudding is one of the few non-lazy aspects of my cooking. Those I cook myself rather than buying them which increasing numbers of people are doing.
Writing this I realsied I don't have my recipes and wondered how I would do the puds next week. Then thought likely I had posted it here at some time so looked and found it. So may as well add it here again.

CHRISTMAS PUDDING

225g/8ozs butter
225g/8ozs light brown sugar
5 eggs
1 Â½ cups soft white breadcrumbs (the small bowl with my stick blender is the best thing I have come across for making breadcrumbs)
225g/8ozs plain flour
1 pinch salt
1/2 teaspoon mixed spice
450gm/16ozs seeded raisins
650g/23ozs sultanas
100g/3 1/2ozs mixed peel
200g/7ozs currants
100g/3 1/2ozs chopped dates
50g/2ozs blanched almonds (I buy slivered to avoid chopping them)
100mls/1/3 cup brandy
Â½ cup milk.

Grease pudding basins and line base with greaseproof paper (waxed or whatever is around).
Cream the butter and sugar; add eggs one at a time, beating well after each one. Add breadcrumbs, sifted flour and spice. Stir in the fruit and almonds. Blend in the brandy and milk.
Place in the bowls, cover with two layers of greaseproof paper and two layers of foil. Tie down securely with string (some basins have lids already. I just put these on without any paper). Place in large pans of boiling water coming half way up the bowl. Cover and cook for 4 to 6 hours (depending on size of pudding).
Alternate cooking-place in steamer over a saucepan of boiling water and for cook for 6 to 8 hours depending on size. Longer is better.
The most important thing here is to avoid boiling the pans dry, refill with boiling water as needed - not good for either the puds or the saucepans!

Allow to cool overnight. I then wrap them in greaseproof paper and foil. Store in a cool dry place (NOT fridge or freezer- want them to mature and they wonât this way). They keep very well often I use them the next year so that they are at least 1 year old. (They can be stored in the basin, but all mine are metal of some description and Iâm not sure about leaving them sitting in it for over 13 months. If I know it will be used I will leave it in the basin or if I had a non-metal one which I wasnât likely to be wanting in the meantime.)

To serve return to pudding basin. Heat in the same way as cooked it but for 2-3 hours this time. This time is necessary (and more doesnât matter). Leftovers can be eaten cold or reheated in the microwave.
Turn out of the basin prior to serving. Just prior to eating can flambÃ© the pudding with brandy.

We serve it with an egg custard. But any combination of the following can be used any custard, brandy sauce, cream, ice-cream.

Raisins, sultanas and currants are all from grapes. But different grapes and hence taste different and different sizes. Raisins are a fair size, sultanas in between and currants tiny. Just looked at Wikipedia and they say that raisin is any dried grape in the US. I was going to post a photo of them but canât find my camera! I asked David if he had stolen it as I couldnât find it on my nice tidy desk. He suggested spending 15 hours to tidy my desk so I found it. If I find it soon I will post one.

Must have been a while ago I posted this- haven't used a camera for a few years! Tidy working area is as unlikely as then though. And do have the photo of dried fruits I once posted so if I can find it I will post it again. This was taken on 10 October 2012- so likely when I posed the Pud recipe as well. 5 years ago.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> SURPRISE!!! Lol! Good thing you texted her, but I don't think they'll mind that you have stuff around from the RV and stuff.
> Hope you're eye exam goes great.


I carried the totes to DD's old room. We couldn't have gotten the 10 of us around the table if I hadn't. No, they wouldn't mind. Thanks re eye exam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Julie. Sounds like things are looking up for her. How exciting being a grandma.
> Vicky asked if her and Gordon could come for tea tomorrow night when she picks E up as Brett will be working late. Warned me to make sure I had plenty for G as he eats so much!
> Guess he will be getting pizza later maybe even for breakfast. Figured E would love putting the toppings on pizza and easy to do for them and for me and no preparation needed while E is here. Will get shop bought bases.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD is home from her pet sitting job. I made some cookies (found a mix packet I bought on impulse and put away and forgot about--rarely buy mixes). They came out good. Not that I need to be eating cookies... Also made Bub some banana bread and then enchiladas for supper. I sewed a bit and then crocheted. So all in all a productive weekend, though I didn't get the Christmas decorations out.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Zoe. How wonderful for her being a grandma!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Aaaach! I knew DD and the kids were coming to eat leftovers for supper tonight. I sent her a text to see what time and if her S/O was coming. Only to find out ALL my kids and grandkids are coming!! I had already dusted and was ready to vacuum. Bathrooms had been done. Well the lick and a promise is turning into a scurry to get more done than I had planned. I have small totes all o ER the kitchen from the RV that have to stay in the house. Floor needs mopped desperately and I still need to finish finding my table. Most of what is on it is DH's stuff that needs to go to the RV and s few other things. I was already tired with no energy when I got up, even though I slept good. Good thing I still have 2 hours. She did say they are all bringing side dishes, food wise I should only need to warm up turkey and stuffing. I need to shower yet too.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot my eye exam is in the morning. I thought it was next week. I was going to cancel it and wait until spring when we get back. Guess I will keep it as to late to cancel now. I will be blind the rest of the day.


Sure it will be nice to see them all- but what a sudden rush.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been busy with work and bad cold, even worse as there is an allergy component to deal with as well.
> 
> ...


Beautiful flowers. Hope you are soon better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen and Mindy, I was worrying last week about my kids traveling and ever so glad it was the week before the holiday traffic!
> Julie, do give Zoe our love and wishes that she come back, even for a visir. Hoping her FM is in check.


I will try to remember, but it will be some time before I ring again. We did not get onto ailments other than that she had her winter cough, and it has been deep snow already 2 months.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does anyone hear from Betty (Bulldog)- I have been thinking about her a fair bit recently.


She has been on my mind as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Asked Vicky about taking E out tomorrow. She's only had about 1 accident in the last week and she never goes out in a nappy anymore. Sits on public toilets without any problems. And prefers the toilet at home to a potty. At least home and here she has a toddler seat so easier. Only nappy is overnight. None for day time nap. So she seems to have been almost as easy as her Mum (but not anywhere near as early).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful flowers. Hope you are soon better.


From me too, Heather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy, I do hope you can rest a bit before they all get there!
> Good luck for the eye exam.


I had to keep sitting down and resting but got most of what I wanted done. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had to keep sitting down and resting but got most of what I wanted done. Thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sure it will be nice to see them all- but what a sudden rush.


Yes, it was!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been busy with work and bad cold, even worse as there is an allergy component to deal with as well.
> 
> ...


Hope you are soon feeling better.
Good that you are getting so much work.
the presence of one sign of dementia isn't a concern- otherwise many of us would be diagnosed with it! It is only if it gets worse and other signs are present that it is a real concern.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oooh Margaret the Christmas pudding recipe sounds divine! Even though we have altered our main menu a lot from traditional the pud is a must for me I LOVE it! When I did the big meal here, back a decade or so and our parents were still alive, I always served it, and if any was leftover it would be my breakfast next morning. My mum made a good one and she would bring it here for us to enjoy, along with her homemade fruit mince tarts!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't ring her very often, Kaye Jo, but she sounded much more relaxed, even though it was Sunday. I will try to remember.


Just the way you said a long talk sounded like she was more relaxed. How is the rest of the family did she say?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! But it is good that Gordon is a good eater.
> Awfully nice of England to stop competing, that is a help. lol So the Day-Night, does it just go all day and night then?


In a test match there are 6 hours of play in a day with up to 5 days of play. Play until a result or the end of day 5. So with 2 breaks and an extra half hour that is nearly always needed a days play lasts from 7- 7 1/2 hours. And maybe a bit longer if the previous days have lost time to rain. So a 2pm start will finish between 9 and 9.30pm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A bit. DD had said to. E prepared to be "invaded", but I thought it would just be her and the kids, maybe Chris, too. She can be sneaky when she thinks mom and dad need all of us together for a holiday, even if it isn't on the day. I didn't get the floor mopped but oh well. She brought cheesie potatoes. DS made homemade rolls and vegetables. I warmed up the turkey and stuffing that was left over. She also decided our tree needed to go up. We didn't put up the big tree, just the 4' one mom bought in 2001 when dad had his heart attacks. DS moved furniture and DD put it up and fluffed. The grandsons put the few ornaments on it. I'll take a picture after I get the rest of the coffee table cleaned off.
> 
> I am tired but otherwise ok.


Lol! That was really thoughtful of her, to get everyone together, and great that they moved the furniture for you and put up the little tree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I carried the totes to DD's old room. We couldn't have gotten the 10 of us around the table if I hadn't. No, they wouldn't mind. Thanks re eye exam.


Lol! Well at least it got the kitchen table cleared off I guess. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oooh Margaret the Christmas pudding recipe sounds divine! Even though we have altered our main menu a lot from traditional the pud is a must for me I LOVE it! When I did the big meal here, back a decade or so and our parents were still alive, I always served it, and if any was leftover it would be my breakfast next morning. My mum made a good one and she would bring it here for us to enjoy, along with her homemade fruit mince tarts!


This a really lovely pudding- never fails. It's almost nicer cold than hot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Asked Vicky about taking E out tomorrow. She's only had about 1 accident in the last week and she never goes out in a nappy anymore. Sits on public toilets without any problems. And prefers the toilet at home to a potty. At least home and here she has a toddler seat so easier. Only nappy is overnight. None for day time nap. So she seems to have been almost as easy as her Mum (but not anywhere near as early).


She's doing very well on the potty training then, that's wonderful. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've been dawdling here and just noticed that it almost 3pm. I want to go shopping before heading out to knitting so better get moving! Don't need a lot of shopping, just enough for the next few days and will do a bigger one Friday when I need to prepare for 3 meals out, taking something I can eat to them. And get the ingredients for the Christmas Pudding.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! That was really thoughtful of her, to get everyone together, and great that they moved the furniture for you and put up the little tree.


She is a very thoughtful person. DS will yell at me if he finds out I moved furniture!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Well at least it got the kitchen table cleared off I guess. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> In a test match there are 6 hours of play in a day with up to 5 days of play. Play until a result or the end of day 5. So with 2 breaks and an extra half hour that is nearly always needed a days play lasts from 7- 7 1/2 hours. And maybe a bit longer if the previous days have lost time to rain. So a 2pm start will finish between 9 and 9.30pm.


Oh, thank you, that makes sense.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She is a very thoughtful person. DS will yell at me if he finds out I moved furniture!


Good, you do not need to be moving furniture. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Seeing we are discussing Christmas pudding, here’s my recipe for the brandy sauce I used to make.
Brandy Sauce in microwave.
2Tb butter
2Tb plain flour 
3Tb sugar
2Tb golden syrup
1-1/4 cups milk
1/4 brandy
In a 4 cup glass jug, melt butter on high for 20-30 seconds
Blend in flour, sugar and syrup, and heat in high 1 minute
Add milk gradually and cook on medium 2-3 minutes stirring every 2 minutes
Add brandy just before serving. Yields 2 cups. 

I’ve also done it on the stove top, which works well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

If you don’t want to use alcohol substitute with a tsp of essence of choice. 
I see an error it’s meant to read 1/4 cup brandy, or rum.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad they brought fixings and helped with your tree. Hope tomorrow can be Jammie day.
Julie, that is wonderful Bronwen carrying on tradition. A sign she loved her childhood.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, finished the socks I was working on so I'm headed to bed, need to be up early to get David on the road in the morning, get a few things done around the house, and then go to my cousin's to paint a fence, hopefully I'll also make it to the gym in the afternoon. I hope, fingers crossed, I need the workout. 
Sweet dreams or or a wonderful day, wherever you are.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been busy with work and bad cold, even worse as there is an allergy component to deal with as well.
> 
> ...


The flowers are very pretty. They brightened up a very dark, grey Monday morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> is the pain as bad as it had been? why stop the pain meds? you might take something like motrin which might lower the pain a little. just don't let the pain wear you down. --- sam


Im on the mend Sam , the pain is no were near as bad as it was , so i can put up with it during the day , i did try to ignore and go to sleep without taking and medication but that , didnt work , so will continue with the night one . Not keen to keep taking medication especially strong ones that have a warning on them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen that one several times but I think A Christmas Storey is my favourite. Have you seen It?


Dont think ive seen that one , will have to look for it , one of my favourites is Santa and Pete ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Does anyone hear from Betty (Bulldog)- I have been thinking about her a fair bit recently.


Betty has commented on a few of my topics, think she is just busy with church and family


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> We are flying to Nelson at the top of the South Island, which takes about 1-1/2 hours on 24th. Spending Christmas with relatives, then on 26th flying down to Queenstown again for a week of alpine scenery and relaxation.


That sounds like a wonderful trip.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Gwenie...sleep tight. DD and SIL went to SoCal for Thanksgiving, driving. (his family). Home safe now, so I'm ready to relax now! ha ha Mothers are a funny lot.


You're so right there Mindy. Mine are all in their 50s now but I still worry about them!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> If they all want the traditional Christmas dinner get them all involved with the preparation and cooking! :sm23: :sm23:


That's the plan....LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Christmas Eve is at Vicky's- and we will turning up once much of the cooking is done. Will drop off the prepared vegies before church and then turn up once they are on!
> So I won't be cooking 2 roasts.


Well as long as it isnt you doing all the cooking... bonus! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> If the elf ever shows up here I'm keeping him till after christmas, would be lovely to have a nice clean house , already decorated for christmas and someone to make christmas dinner and all other meals over the christmas period , then take all the decorations down and put them away perfect , Think I need to rob a bank , its a win / win situation , if I make a clean getaway I've got money for my own elf , or if I get caught I still get all the decorations put up and meals cooked for me


LOL :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Seeing we are discussing Christmas pudding, here's my recipe for the brandy sauce I used to make.
> Brandy Sauce in microwave.
> 2Tb butter
> 2Tb plain flour
> ...


That sounds good. We have only used custard and cream but that sounds like it might be worth trying.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Betty has commented on a few of my topics, think she is just busy with church and family


Haven't noticed her on the rest of KP- but I don't always look at who is posting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If a cleaning elf shows up here I'll send them north after he/she is done. I do believe a Christmas decorating Elf was here yesterday though and I have already sent him/her away. Didn't do too much decorating so it is now pretty much done; still need to get out my holiday pillows for the sofas. Also did the fireplace mantle in the dining room. May put out a few other small items but basically done.


It looks lovely Gwen! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It is official that Prince Harry is engaged to Meghan Markle. Marrying in spring of 2018.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations to Zoe! Thank you for letting us know how she is doing, Julie.
> 
> Before I forget to tell you again, CMaliza was at my knitting group last week. Says hello to all.


Yes thanks Julie lovely to hear news of Zoe. And hello to CMaliza. :sm11:

Does anyone have news how Melody (Gagesmom) is? Miss her on here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Friends in Australia, NZ, etc....what is it like to celebrate Christmas in summer? It was awkward enough in Southern California as I recall many bbq Christmas dinners as it is often very nice weather in LA and surrounds then. But, what about it being summer actually. For those of you who have lived in snow or at least in this hemisphere, what are the differences. And, children, do they wonder of the difference in weather, etc.?


I dont know any different. But I would like to experience a white Christmas just once. But we still love all the "white Christmas" Christmas cards and snow globes etc... I guess because "Santa" lives at the North Pole. LOL. But yes sometimes it can be a really hot day and then I am cooking a roast Christmas dinner with an air conditioner on. Some families have picnics on the beaches.... now that wouldnt feel right to me..LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been busy with work and bad cold, even worse as there is an allergy component to deal with as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Heather, hope your cold and allergies are finished with soon. Love the purple flower bush... I wonder what it is.. dont think I have seen that down here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Asked Vicky about taking E out tomorrow. She's only had about 1 accident in the last week and she never goes out in a nappy anymore. Sits on public toilets without any problems. And prefers the toilet at home to a potty. At least home and here she has a toddler seat so easier. Only nappy is overnight. None for day time nap. So she seems to have been almost as easy as her Mum (but not anywhere near as early).


Well done Elizabeth! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Im on the mend Sam , the pain is no were near as bad as it was , so i can put up with it during the day , i did try to ignore and go to sleep without taking and medication but that , didnt work , so will continue with the night one . Not keen to keep taking medication especially strong ones that have a warning on them


That is good to hear Sonja that the pain is getting bit better. I know what you mean about the strong meds but dont let yourself be in too much pain... if you need them do take them when you can. Hope you are sleeping a lot better now at night time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is official that Prince Harry is engaged to Meghan Markle. Marrying in spring of 2018.


Yea! I can't imagine getting a royal wedding set up in such a short tine frame.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I am caught up and heading to bed. Last night we had a shocking thunderstorm that lasted non stop for an hour, so much lightening and thunder and very heavy rain (which we did need). This was after midnight so I didnt really go into a deep sleep till after 2am and had to get up at 7am. Sooooo night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea! I can't imagine getting a royal wedding set up in such a short tine frame.


And with a Royal baby making its appearance in April sometime I guess that limits it even more. But it sure doesn't seem long. Maybe it will be May? that is Spring and will enable his SIL to be there without a concern that the baby might make an inconvenient appearance. Imagine if the baby was coming when the wedding was on- where would his brother be?
But I guess we will find out soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> And with a Royal baby making its appearance in April sometime I guess that limits it even more. But it sure doesn't seem long. Maybe it will be May? that is Spring and will enable his SIL to be there without a concern that the baby might make an inconvenient appearance. Imagine if the baby was coming when the wedding was on- where would his brother be?
> But I guess we will find out soon.


I think the wedding will be in May or June. I don't think Kate would want to be there when she is 9 months pregnant and the chances are her two will be bridesmaid/page boy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think the wedding will be in May or June. I don't think Kate would want to be there when she is 9 months pregnant and the chances are her two will be bridesmaid/page boy.


They are saying Spring- Ah but that includes much of June doesn't it? Was forgetting that and thinking all June was summer so only May. They really would have to wait I would think until the baby had arrived. Too close to the due date to have it before as if the baby comes early it would create issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just the way you said a long talk sounded like she was more relaxed. How is the rest of the family did she say?


No, just about the granddaughter, who is at the stage of pulling up and walking round the furniture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad they brought fixings and helped with your tree. Hope tomorrow can be Jammie day.
> Julie, that is wonderful Bronwen carrying on tradition. A sign she loved her childhood.


Hadn't thought of that, Joy- I guess it does.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes thanks Julie lovely to hear news of Zoe. And hello to CMaliza. :sm11:
> 
> Does anyone have news how Melody (Gagesmom) is? Miss her on here.


 :sm24: Have not seen of Melody on FB lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are a couple photos I got of Daisy and the rest of Marla's pups.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love all your and Marla's dogs. What a big heart you two have. And in regarding the 6 yr foster dog....do believe after this long he/she is her dog...LOL.

I have started turning off the tv during the day and listening to books on audible while I knit. Just finished the "Turker's Way series,
which is 4 books. If you've read/listened to any books that you would recommend PLEASE let me know the titles.
I'm really enjoying this.



Poledra65 said:


> Here are a couple photos I got of Daisy and the rest of Marla's pups.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes thanks Julie lovely to hear news of Zoe. And hello to CMaliza. :sm11:
> 
> Does anyone have news how Melody (Gagesmom) is? Miss her on here.


I have been wondering too, I do see her post on facebook occasionally, but I only get on facebook once in a blue moon anymore, I'm either here or knitting, or both, if I'm sitting at the computer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love all your and Marla's dogs. What a big heart you two have. And in regarding the 6 yr foster dog....do believe after this long he/she is her dog...LOL.
> 
> I have started turning off the tv during the day and listening to books on audible while I knit. Just finished the "Turker's Way series,
> which is 4 books. If you've read/listened to any books that you would recommend PLEASE let me know the titles.
> I'm really enjoying this.


Yes, they are adopting her to Marla at this point, as she wouldn't be happy moving to a new home and she's finally settled into Marla's family quite happily. 
Marla likes Nora Roberts and her JD Robb.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If a cleaning elf shows up here I'll send them north after he/she is done. I do believe a Christmas decorating Elf was here yesterday though and I have already sent him/her away. Didn't do too much decorating so it is now pretty much done; still need to get out my holiday pillows for the sofas. Also did the fireplace mantle in the dining room. May put out a few other small items but basically done.


Looks so pretty, Gwen. I have just started and hope to be finished this week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been busy with work and bad cold, even worse as there is an allergy component to deal with as well.
> 
> ...


Those flowers are pretty. Do you know what they are?


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Great stories and recipes from our "Down Under" friends. Many lovely memories and it makes sense that Santa lives at the North Pole and has the snow (in the snow globe, too) So wherever one lives, that's where Christmas is and that is how Christmas looks. I get it now for sure.
Many thanks.
Mindy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im on the mend Sam , the pain is no were near as bad as it was , so i can put up with it during the day , i did try to ignore and go to sleep without taking and medication but that , didnt work , so will continue with the night one . Not keen to keep taking medication especially strong ones that have a warning on them


I'm glad you feeling a little better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes thanks Julie lovely to hear news of Zoe. And hello to CMaliza. :sm11:
> 
> Does anyone have news how Melody (Gagesmom) is? Miss her on here.


I see her posting on facebook once in a while. She seems to be doing well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea! I can't imagine getting a royal wedding set up in such a short tine frame.


The news did mention that it would probably be in May, after Kate has her baby.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are a couple photos I got of Daisy and the rest of Marla's pups.


You do have a houseful and they are all so huggable.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Great stories and recipes from our "Down Under" friends. Many lovely memories and it makes sense that Santa lives at the North Pole and has the snow (in the snow globe, too) So wherever one lives, that's where Christmas is and that is how Christmas looks. I get it now for sure.
> Many thanks.
> Mindy


There have been a spate of Christmas movies on lately and I've been watching all of them. I haven't seen any of the older ones on here yet. I suppose they'll be on closer to Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> You do have a houseful and they are all so huggable.


Lol! Those are all Marla's and that is not even including her cats. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont think ive seen that one , will have to look for it , one of my favourites is Santa and Pete ,


I haven't heard of that one before, I'll have to keep an eye out for it.

I'm glad your pain is getting less. I think my poor mom almost lost her mind when she had the Shingles, she didn't sleep for about 3 months. Obviously the meds make a big difference.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we all simply know that Christmas is cold in the Northern Hemisphere so I don't think it occurs to us to wonder.
> As I write this the song on the radio is Aussie Aussie Christmas (never heard it before).
> Also means that though we love to go the Northern Hemisphere it is not a strange concept having a cold Christmas so I think most of us find it less odd than those from the Northern Hemisphere who don't seem able to comprehend anything but a cold Christmas.
> Some don't have a hot Christmas dinner but our main Christmas meal is still a roast. Turkey roll rather than a turkey is becoming more and more popular. A leg ham is also common. And ham and salad for the evening meal. (we are having ours Christmas Eve so Vicky and co and go to Bretts family).
> ...


Your pudding is quite different from what I make in some ways, no bread crumbs, butter or dates in mine. I have grated carrot , potatoes & suet instead. My mom used to cook her pudding just the way you describe but my MIL always did hers in glass canning jars. I find it more convenient to do the jars so usually do about 7 quarts at a times & only do it about every 3 years. I serve it warm with Brown sugar sauce


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont know any different. But I would like to experience a white Christmas just once. But we still love all the "white Christmas" Christmas cards and snow globes etc... I guess because "Santa" lives at the North Pole. LOL. But yes sometimes it can be a really hot day and then I am cooking a roast Christmas dinner with an air conditioner on. Some families have picnics on the beaches.... now that wouldnt feel right to me..LOL.


Some here go in hot holidays at Christmas but I love all the decorations & getting ready so would rally feel like I just missed Christmas if there wasn't snow & all the traditional foods.
Do you have electric roasters there? I bought one so I could cook chickens, etc during hot summer & Just plug it in out on the deck so as not to heat up the house. I also use it for doing large amounts of cabbage rolls, it works great for that, then I just divide them into meal sized portions & freeze. I only paid $35 but see they are ridiculously priced on amazon. I'll put the amazon link just so you can see what I mean if you aren't familiar with them, since you have so many months of hot weather, I would think it would be handy there.
https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_12?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=electric+roaster+oven&sprefix=Electric+roa%2Caps%2C219&crid=259LTWLO8IUIM


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are a couple photos I got of Daisy and the rest of Marla's pups.


They are very cute and very lucky to have you and Marla in their lives. Very generous hearted of you both.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, beautiful flowers, thanks for sharing.

Margaret, great theat E is doing so well with potty training especially when she’s not yet 2. Some kids just seem to decided they are done with diapers & poof, trained. My boys were pretty easy to train & once Day time trained rarely had accidents at night. 

Well, I finally got DH to help me set my washtubs in the porch so they dirt will thaw to do my Christmas arrangements, only took 3 days????????. Hopefully by late afternoon they will be thawed enough 
I was supposed to have the GKs today, no school for some reason, but the other grandpa decided he wanted them to help put up outdoor decorations at their house. I’m not sure how much success they will have with that as the wind is totally crazy, only -7C/17F so not really cold.
I’m not sure what I’ve done to myself, last week I was doing some cleaning & suddenly it felt like someone stuck a knife just under my ribs in the back, it lasted a few hours & then gone. It’s jabbed a few times since but didint last. Yesterday when we got home I was getting things out of the back seat of the truck & it hit me again but has stayed. It has to be a pulled muscles but I sure wish it would take a hike. I could understand if I had been lifting or doing something stupid but this seems for no reason. Good grief. It’s not terribly painful if I just stay still, Just if I twist the wrong way it gets nasty. I even had DH rub some Voltaen gel on it last night & I hate the smell of that stuff????

Not that I want to feed anyone addiction but I got an email from Hobium this morning, they have a cyber sale on. 35% off site wide today only with the code. Cybersale17.I’m not even going to look but since their Yarns were already mire than reasonably s would be a very good deal


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of that one before, I'll have to keep an eye out for it.
> 
> I'm glad your pain is getting less. I think my poor mom almost lost her mind when she had the Shingles, she didn't sleep for about 3 months. Obviously the meds make a big difference.


Its about how Santa begins in Holland with the tradition of putting small gifts in shoes and travels to the New world with his helper Pete , tells how the traditions change redcoat,reigndeer etc , nice christmas story for children

Think getting the meds definitley made the difference


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like a wonderful trip.


We love going down there for a change of scene. Living in the big crowded city of Auckland , it's nice to get away and see the mountains and beautiful lakes of the South Island. Queenstown is always busy with tourists but we enjoy it so much, it doesn't worry us. There's so much to do down there also, it's the adventure capital of NZ. Nelson too, is a lovely area, with the beaches, lots of yummy fruits to eat, and the artisans who make wonderful things to buy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds good. We have only used custard and cream but that sounds like it might be worth trying.


It's very easy to make and just gives the old pud the finishing touch of deliciousness lol! When you break it down it's really just a white sauce mixture with some syrup and sugar added to sweeten it. My father loved the pudding too, and he told me as a child in Scotland his mother used to fry a slice of the pudding in butter next day if any was leftover, how decadent is that???


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Great stories and recipes from our "Down Under" friends. Many lovely memories and it makes sense that Santa lives at the North Pole and has the snow (in the snow globe, too) So wherever one lives, that's where Christmas is and that is how Christmas looks. I get it now for sure.
> Many thanks.
> Mindy


I love Christmas Eve, there's definitely a magical feel to it, that air of expectation from all the children, awaiting the arrival of Santa with gifts.
He does live at the North Pole, and has a very busy night delivering all the gifts around the world, but he's magical too, and always gets the job done!????????❤


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My favorite Christmas movie is Emmet Otter’s Jugband Christmas. It is so sweet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here are a couple photos I got of Daisy and the rest of Marla's pups.


Boy! that is a lot of dogs, and all so different!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, beautiful flowers, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Margaret, great theat E is doing so well with potty training especially when she's not yet 2. Some kids just seem to decided they are done with diapers & poof, trained. My boys were pretty easy to train & once Day time trained rarely had accidents at night.
> 
> ...


Hope the pain goes soon, Bonnie. And that you get to thaw out the pots ok.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just watching morning news, and Prince Harry and Meghan look so happy together. A wonderful busy year for the royals next year, with a new baby for Kate and William and wedding a bit later. Meghan’s ring is just gorgeous, he did a wonderful job designing it for her.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Fan:
Prince Harry and Meghan....a real treat!
Thanks again for your recipes and upbeat posts!
Mindy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Fan:
> Prince Harry and Meghan....a real treat!
> Thanks again for your recipes and upbeat posts!
> Mindy


You're welcome, it's great to read everyone's different recipes and ways of celebrating. ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

3 ingredient Fruit Cake recipe if you need a Christmas cake but don’t want anything too complicated to make.
1 kilo dried fruit mixture.
2 cups self rising flour
2 cups liquid - fruit juice, chocolate milk, coffee, the choice is yours. 
Optional for Christmas add 1tsp mixed spice.
Put fruit into large bowl, add liquid and leave to soak overnight.
Next day mix in dry ingredients, put this mixture into an 8 inch tin, bake at 150C 45-60 minutes.
Once cold decorate top with nuts, or frosting of choice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of that one before, I'll have to keep an eye out for it.
> 
> I'm glad your pain is getting less. I think my poor mom almost lost her mind when she had the Shingles, she didn't sleep for about 3 months. Obviously the meds make a big difference.


Yes, I get the 3 months. I hadn't wanted to say anything but the worst was 2 months with me and truly awful. Thought I would lose my mind too. Perhaps I did. LOL. That would explain a lot. So glad Swedenme is getting some relief.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, beautiful flowers, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Margaret, great theat E is doing so well with potty training especially when she's not yet 2. Some kids just seem to decided they are done with diapers & poof, trained. My boys were pretty easy to train & once Day time trained rarely had accidents at night.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, sorry about the pain you are having. Hope you can figure out for sure what it is. Sounds like no fun at all and with Christmas coming...you need to feel well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thought my interview with the USCIS was Tuesday, but apparently it is only for being fingerprinted. Not sure if we will stay overnight or not, but it is in Buffalo. Out of 100 questions, I only got 2 wrong when I had DH test me. He had just come home and told me he had a biopsy taken and they think it is basal cell carcinoma. Very treatable with great success but it upset me as I've thought this should have been removed a few years ago and that would have been pre-cancer, but noooooo, they had to wait. Anyway, had him test me while I was upset so I could see what wasn't really learned. Figure 2 out of 100 is pretty good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just bought this very minimalist untraditional Christmas tree, no messy needles to clean up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good, you do not need to be moving furniture. :sm24:


You're right, I don't!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes thanks Julie lovely to hear news of Zoe. And hello to CMaliza. :sm11:
> 
> Does anyone have news how Melody (Gagesmom) is? Miss her on here.


I see her on Facebook once in awhile.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, I've been told that painkillers work best if you take them before the pain builds up. There's no point in suffering unnecessarily . If the type of painkiller is too strong you can ask the dr for weaker ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely flowers heather. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been busy with work and bad cold, even worse as there is an allergy component to deal with as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thought my interview with the USCIS was Tuesday, but apparently it is only for being fingerprinted. Not sure if we will stay overnight or not, but it is in Buffalo. Out of 100 questions, I only got 2 wrong when I had DH test me. He had just come home and told me he had a biopsy taken and they think it is basal cell carcinoma. Very treatable with great success but it upset me as I've thought this should have been removed a few years ago and that would have been pre-cancer, but noooooo, they had to wait. Anyway, had him test me while I was upset so I could see what wasn't really learned. Figure 2 out of 100 is pretty good.


Sorry to hear about the basal cell carcinoma. Great that you only missed 2 out of 100 while stressed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound yumms. i was looking in my recipe files tp see if i had it but i didn't but i did have fireball dave's christnas pudding recipe. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well we all simply know that Christmas is cold in the Northern Hemisphere so I don't think it occurs to us to wonder.
> As I write this the song on the radio is Aussie Aussie Christmas (never heard it before).
> Also means that though we love to go the Northern Hemisphere it is not a strange concept having a cold Christmas so I think most of us find it less odd than those from the Northern Hemisphere who don't seem able to comprehend anything but a cold Christmas.
> Some don't have a hot Christmas dinner but our main Christmas meal is still a roast. Turkey roll rather than a turkey is becoming more and more popular. A leg ham is also common. And ham and salad for the evening meal. (we are having ours Christmas Eve so Vicky and co and go to Bretts family).
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

DD took me for my eye appointment this morning. Very little changed. Dr. did say that I have a cataract starting in the left eye, but not to worry about it as I still test at 20/20. He did not dialate my eyes. He said that with my pupils as they are he wouldn't see hardly anything more if he did. 

DSIL called a bit ago. She has been cleaning house for my cousin's in laws. They were having some remodeling done so had told her to call back the end of November. When she called today their son answered and he asked her to call back in a week or so when things had settled down some as his dad had just passed away. So she called to let me know. Also told me DB is waiting for approval for a MRI on his back. The stenosis is cutting the nerves and his foot is numb to the arch. No lifting or bending. They want the MRI done asap before he looses the leg. It's much worse than I thought and he will be following through with dr orders. So looking at surgery soon by the sounds. Asking for lots more prayers for Eric please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, home at last, I went to the gym for an hour at 930a then to my cousin's so that we could paint the fence, i/t took us about 31/2 hours, we got it scraped and painted, might have to put another coat on the new boards, but otherwise it looks great, now with lunch eaten, and David on the phone, I can watch the Lorax and knit. :sm04:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Prayers continuing for Eric.
Loved the dogs and so happy for the little blind one and Cinnamon. They could not have found better homes. You are dears to care so much for such a motley crew.
Nice little Christmas tree, Fan. I loved the recipes. We have never made Christmas pudding in our home, but sis's MIL made one that was so rich and sweet that it set one's teeth on edge. One could only eat a few bites of it. It had a rich caramel sauce. We did have dark fruit cake, and the recipe Fan posted seems an easy one to make. I shall have to seek out some of the candied fruit in our new super Smith's store. 
Tami, glad your eye test is over and your cataract is not yet ready for removal and not bothering you.
Cashmeregrandma..I think you are ready for your test. Hoping that your mind will be clear and bring all things to your remembrance when you take it. Glad you are getting the fingerprints done..this is a step ahead. Mine were done when I applied for a CC permit. Sorry to hear about the basel cell CA, but know that it can be excised completely..here done under local with sedation, and be cured. So glad something is now being done about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they are adopting her to Marla at this point, as she wouldn't be happy moving to a new home and she's finally settled into Marla's family quite happily.
> Marla likes Nora Roberts and her JD Robb.


I like her as JD Robb but haven't enjoyed the few Nora Roberts I have read. I also prefer to read the JD Robbs than listen. Why? Becuase I have no interest in hearing or reading about hers and Roarkes antics in bed. And with a book I can simply skip those sections but when listening I don't have the option as I don't know where to start listening.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, sorry to hear Bill has basal cell cancer but it is very treatable. Al, being a redhead had several and is now a lot more careful about being in the sun. You are doing great on citizenship exam, probably better than many of us born here could.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some here go in hot holidays at Christmas but I love all the decorations & getting ready so would rally feel like I just missed Christmas if there wasn't snow & all the traditional foods.
> Do you have electric roasters there? I bought one so I could cook chickens, etc during hot summer & Just plug it in out on the deck so as not to heat up the house. I also use it for doing large amounts of cabbage rolls, it works great for that, then I just divide them into meal sized portions & freeze. I only paid $35 but see they are ridiculously priced on amazon. I'll put the amazon link just so you can see what I mean if you aren't familiar with them, since you have so many months of hot weather, I would think it would be handy there.
> https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_12?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=electric+roaster+oven&sprefix=Electric+roa%2Caps%2C219&crid=259LTWLO8IUIM


I have a Weber BBQ which has a hood and all cooking is done with the hood done. Can roast in it, and even bake. One of the best Bread and Butter Pudding's I've had was done in it for example.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well I am certifiable for sure. Got a wild eyed idea to do pi shawl and ordered yarn from Web’s. Better stay off computer the rest of the day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's very easy to make and just gives the old pud the finishing touch of deliciousness lol! When you break it down it's really just a white sauce mixture with some syrup and sugar added to sweeten it. My father loved the pudding too, and he told me as a child in Scotland his mother used to fry a slice of the pudding in butter next day if any was leftover, how decadent is that???


Now fried pudding for Boxing Day breakfast sounds luscious. With left over of your Brandy Sauce- if any left. Always have pud left over.

On a totally different topic are you getting local Black Friday Sales? I refuse to even look at any of the local Black Friday Sales. It has nothing to do with us so why should they even be using it? Another marketing ploy. 
Lincraft have for weeks now been selling their Christmas items at 25% off- why not just sell them at that price from the start instead of putting up the price so people buy them thinking they are getting a bargain. Close to Christmas to sell them off I get or after but almost as soon as they go into the shop?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now fried pudding for Boxing Day breakfast sounds luscious. With left over of your Brandy Sauce- if any left. Always have pud left over.
> 
> On a totally different topic are you getting local Black Friday Sales? I refuse to even look at any of the local Black Friday Sales. It has nothing to do with us so why should they even be using it? Another marketing ploy.
> Lincraft have for weeks now been selling their Christmas items at 25% off- why not just sell them at that price from the start instead of putting up the price so people buy them thinking they are getting a bargain. Close to Christmas to sell them off I get or after but almost as soon as they go into the shop?


Yes we have, they're popping up in our shopping malls, and like you am not even tempted to go anywhere near them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds lovely fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> Seeing we are discussing Christmas pudding, here's my recipe for the brandy sauce I used to make.
> Brandy Sauce in microwave.
> 2Tb butter
> 2Tb plain flour
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took me for my eye appointment this morning. Very little changed. Dr. did say that I have a cataract starting in the left eye, but not to worry about it as I still test at 20/20. He did not dialate my eyes. He said that with my pupils as they are he wouldn't see hardly anything more if he did.
> 
> DSIL called a bit ago. She has been cleaning house for my cousin's in laws. They were having some remodeling done so had told her to call back the end of November. When she called today their son answered and he asked her to call back in a week or so when things had settled down some as his dad had just passed away. So she called to let me know. Also told me DB is waiting for approval for a MRI on his back. The stenosis is cutting the nerves and his foot is numb to the arch. No lifting or bending. They want the MRI done asap before he looses the leg. It's much worse than I thought and he will be following through with dr orders. So looking at surgery soon by the sounds. Asking for lots more prayers for Eric please.


Hoping things go well for Eric.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that a British film? i have never heard of it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Dont think ive seen that one , will have to look for it , one of my favourites is Santa and Pete ,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thought my interview with the USCIS was Tuesday, but apparently it is only for being fingerprinted. Not sure if we will stay overnight or not, but it is in Buffalo. Out of 100 questions, I only got 2 wrong when I had DH test me. He had just come home and told me he had a biopsy taken and they think it is basal cell carcinoma. Very treatable with great success but it upset me as I've thought this should have been removed a few years ago and that would have been pre-cancer, but noooooo, they had to wait. Anyway, had him test me while I was upset so I could see what wasn't really learned. Figure 2 out of 100 is pretty good.


I'm sure you'll do very well in your test if you can get 98% under stress! Sorry to hear about Bill's biopsy, but great that it's very treatable. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news sonja - has it scabbed over yet? your pills with warnings - as long as you take them as you should there should be no danger. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Im on the mend Sam , the pain is no were near as bad as it was , so i can put up with it during the day , i did try to ignore and go to sleep without taking and medication but that , didnt work , so will continue with the night one . Not keen to keep taking medication especially strong ones that have a warning on them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love Christmas Eve, there's definitely a magical feel to it, that air of expectation from all the children, awaiting the arrival of Santa with gifts.
> He does live at the North Pole, and has a very busy night delivering all the gifts around the world, but he's magical too, and always gets the job done!????????❤


I was very glad Vicky came on the 23rd- didn't want a Christmas Eve birthday for her. Would have preferred 25th as at least Christmas Day would have been a thrill in itself. About 7 years later she came racing out of school very excitedly telling we there is a new girl in my class and her birthday is the same day as mine! They have been good friends ever since and Renee lived with us for 4 years while she was at university (without Vicky for most of the time!). Renee is a few hours older than Vicky.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> 3 ingredient Fruit Cake recipe if you need a Christmas cake but don't want anything too complicated to make.
> 1 kilo dried fruit mixture.
> 2 cups self rising flour
> 2 cups liquid - fruit juice, chocolate milk, coffee, the choice is yours.
> ...


Can also add some brandy (or whiskey I guess) with the liquid.
I prefer this is the normal Christmas fruit cakes (with or without brandy)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful bunch of dogs - i would take cinnamon off her hands anytime. can you let the greyhound out without a leash? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here are a couple photos I got of Daisy and the rest of Marla's pups.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

their books are great --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, they are adopting her to Marla at this point, as she wouldn't be happy moving to a new home and she's finally settled into Marla's family quite happily.
> Marla likes Nora Roberts and her JD Robb.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can also add some brandy (or whiskey I guess) with the liquid.
> I prefer this is the normal Christmas fruit cakes (with or without brandy)


Yes you definitely could do that. My SIL used to prick holes in the surface after her cake was cooked and liberally dose it with brandy.
My dear old dad, had his birthday on 23rd Dec also, he's been gone 11 years but we always drink a toast to him on that day. He would have been 99 years old if he was still here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are many US citizens that would't do near that well. sorry to hear of bill's bcc - at least it is treatable and a cure. always a worry though. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thought my interview with the USCIS was Tuesday, but apparently it is only for being fingerprinted. Not sure if we will stay overnight or not, but it is in Buffalo. Out of 100 questions, I only got 2 wrong when I had DH test me. He had just come home and told me he had a biopsy taken and they think it is basal cell carcinoma. Very treatable with great success but it upset me as I've thought this should have been removed a few years ago and that would have been pre-cancer, but noooooo, they had to wait. Anyway, had him test me while I was upset so I could see what wasn't really learned. Figure 2 out of 100 is pretty good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - my kind of tree. --- sam



Fan said:


> Just bought this very minimalist untraditional Christmas tree, no messy needles to clean up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and tons of healing energy zooming eric's way. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> DD took me for my eye appointment this morning. Very little changed. Dr. did say that I have a cataract starting in the left eye, but not to worry about it as I still test at 20/20. He did not dialate my eyes. He said that with my pupils as they are he wouldn't see hardly anything more if he did.
> 
> DSIL called a bit ago. She has been cleaning house for my cousin's in laws. They were having some remodeling done so had told her to call back the end of November. When she called today their son answered and he asked her to call back in a week or so when things had settled down some as his dad had just passed away. So she called to let me know. Also told me DB is waiting for approval for a MRI on his back. The stenosis is cutting the nerves and his foot is numb to the arch. No lifting or bending. They want the MRI done asap before he looses the leg. It's much worse than I thought and he will be following through with dr orders. So looking at surgery soon by the sounds. Asking for lots more prayers for Eric please.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that should keep you busy for a while. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Well I am certifiable for sure. Got a wild eyed idea to do pi shawl and ordered yarn from Web's. Better stay off computer the rest of the day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hoping things go well for Eric.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> prayers and tons of healing energy zooming eric's way. --- sam


Thank you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, enjoyed pics of Marla’s fur babies.
Sam, yes, should keep me busy. I had a greyhound granddog and we could let her off leash in open space she’d run like mad for maybe 2-5 minutes and then come back. Other than that she was a couch potatoe all day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hoping things go well for Eric.


Me too. He's in my prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, will keep Eric in my prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just bought this very minimalist untraditional Christmas tree, no messy needles to clean up!


It is a very pretty tree and will certainly give you a Christmas feeling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thought my interview with the USCIS was Tuesday, but apparently it is only for being fingerprinted. Not sure if we will stay overnight or not, but it is in Buffalo. Out of 100 questions, I only got 2 wrong when I had DH test me. He had just come home and told me he had a biopsy taken and they think it is basal cell carcinoma. Very treatable with great success but it upset me as I've thought this should have been removed a few years ago and that would have been pre-cancer, but noooooo, they had to wait. Anyway, had him test me while I was upset so I could see what wasn't really learned. Figure 2 out of 100 is pretty good.


So sorry about the carcinoma but good news that it's very treatable. I'm sure you're going to do very well with the interview.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took me for my eye appointment this morning. Very little changed. Dr. did say that I have a cataract starting in the left eye, but not to worry about it as I still test at 20/20. He did not dialate my eyes. He said that with my pupils as they are he wouldn't see hardly anything more if he did.
> 
> DSIL called a bit ago. She has been cleaning house for my cousin's in laws. They were having some remodeling done so had told her to call back the end of November. When she called today their son answered and he asked her to call back in a week or so when things had settled down some as his dad had just passed away. So she called to let me know. Also told me DB is waiting for approval for a MRI on his back. The stenosis is cutting the nerves and his foot is numb to the arch. No lifting or bending. They want the MRI done asap before he looses the leg. It's much worse than I thought and he will be following through with dr orders. So looking at surgery soon by the sounds. Asking for lots more prayers for Eric please.


Prayers on the way for Eric.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Prayers on the way for Eric.


From me as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Me too. He's in my prayers.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, will keep Eric in my prayers.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Prayers on the way for Eric.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> From me as well.


Thank you


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is a very pretty tree and will certainly give you a Christmas feeling.


Thank you yes, definitely getting in the festive mood now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thought my interview with the USCIS was Tuesday, but apparently it is only for being fingerprinted. Not sure if we will stay overnight or not, but it is in Buffalo. Out of 100 questions, I only got 2 wrong when I had DH test me. He had just come home and told me he had a biopsy taken and they think it is basal cell carcinoma. Very treatable with great success but it upset me as I've thought this should have been removed a few years ago and that would have been pre-cancer, but noooooo, they had to wait. Anyway, had him test me while I was upset so I could see what wasn't really learned. Figure 2 out of 100 is pretty good.


Glad that your DH's biopsy is very treatable thing. 
2 missed out of 100 is fabulous!!! Well done!! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thought my interview with the USCIS was Tuesday, but apparently it is only for being fingerprinted. Not sure if we will stay overnight or not, but it is in Buffalo. Out of 100 questions, I only got 2 wrong when I had DH test me. He had just come home and told me he had a biopsy taken and they think it is basal cell carcinoma. Very treatable with great success but it upset me as I've thought this should have been removed a few years ago and that would have been pre-cancer, but noooooo, they had to wait. Anyway, had him test me while I was upset so I could see what wasn't really learned. Figure 2 out of 100 is pretty good.


As you say if it is BCC it is very treatable- but praying that it isn't. 
Great on the ability to get only 2 wrong especially as you were upset- means you really know it. How many do you have to get right to 'pass'. Is it one of those where many US citizens couldn't answer them all?
I see a couple of people have already said that many US citizens wouldn't do as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well one little girl is growing up. We went and got a mattress protector this morning and said it for the bed which she could sleep in if she wanted. When I put her down for her nap I said do you want the cot or the bed? Started towards the cot then stopped and went to the bed. So we put the things on the bed went through the normal routine and when I checked she was sleeping and had hardly stirred.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just bought this very minimalist untraditional Christmas tree, no messy needles to clean up!


Guess I should move my minimalist one from the corner to a more obvious spot. Had nowhere to put the small one I bought last year so it has been visible all year!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well I am certifiable for sure. Got a wild eyed idea to do pi shawl and ordered yarn from Web's. Better stay off computer the rest of the day.


One of those is on my endless list! But I won't even be able to use it as an excuse for my yarna s I have plenty I could use.

But am going on Thursday with Maryanne to Spotlight. Have a voucher for spend $100 get $40 off. We both need a $10 Kris Kringle knitting related, I want to do a cotton top or dress for Elizabeth with a train on it (so if she wants to wear a Toot Toot she can hopefully be distracted with that one for summer. And some sheets for the bed. Those should get me to at least $60 so I may then just have to buy some yarn. But then again I am keen to get close to using up as much as I obtain this year (excluding the Temperature blanket yarn).
I must look and see if I ever got the dress pattern from Sonya as my memory says it just what I want.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finished up the last crochet hat I had started and now have four on various knitting needles to work on. I found a hat I want to try but have something already on the needle I need (of course). So I'll finish that one first. I need to get these done and washed for the donate box anyhow. I've used up a good bit of stash yarn but have a long way to go. Back to it, then.

Hugs and blessings. Healing thoughts for those in need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love Christmas Eve, there's definitely a magical feel to it, that air of expectation from all the children, awaiting the arrival of Santa with gifts.
> He does live at the North Pole, and has a very busy night delivering all the gifts around the world, but he's magical too, and always gets the job done!????????❤


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Boy! that is a lot of dogs, and all so different!


Lol!! I thought you'd like the one of Daisy especially. :sm04:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Today I heard a great idea for a different kind of Advent calendar. You go to your local charity or second hand book store and buy 25 books, wrap them up and give a child one book per day. I think it’s a super idea and helps with their reading also. When the child has finished with them, they can be donated back to charity.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:


I know, inside this adult body there's a little excited kid hiding lol!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

By the way, prayers for Marla's mom would be most welcome, and thank you all. Seems she fell yesterday afternoon and snapped the head off the femur, it sounds like her blood pressure is going to low, so Marla's sister is getting another doctor's opinion on the blood pressure meds she's on, as it being 115 over 55 in the morning when she wakes up is just way to low, but her current doc doesn't want to change her meds. 
Hopefully the surgery went well tonight and her mom will have an easy and uneventful recovery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well one little girl is growing up. We went and got a mattress protector this morning and said it for the bed which she could sleep in if she wanted. When I put her down for her nap I said do you want the cot or the bed? Started towards the cot then stopped and went to the bed. So we put the things on the bed went through the normal routine and when I checked she was sleeping and had hardly stirred.


Such a big girl!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> By the way, prayers for Marla's mom would be most welcome, and thank you all. Seems she fell yesterday afternoon and snapped the head off the femur, it sounds like her blood pressure is going to low, so Marla's sister is getting another doctor's opinion on the blood pressure meds she's on, as it being 115 over 55 in the morning when she wakes up is just way to low, but her current doc doesn't want to change her meds.
> Hopefully the surgery went well tonight and her mom will have an easy and uneventful recovery.


Definitely prayers for Marla's mom. And how is her sister doing? Is her leg well healed?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, Marla’s mom on prayer list.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, you are doing better than me. I have lots of yarn but not right yarn for this project.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well I am certifiable for sure. Got a wild eyed idea to do pi shawl and ordered yarn from Web's. Better stay off computer the rest of the day.


That'll be beautiful, I'll get around to one someday, I just cast on the Lace Stripe Shawl for my cousin for Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I like her as JD Robb but haven't enjoyed the few Nora Roberts I have read. I also prefer to read the JD Robbs than listen. Why? Becuase I have no interest in hearing or reading about hers and Roarkes antics in bed. And with a book I can simply skip those sections but when listening I don't have the option as I don't know where to start listening.


Lol! You do have a very good and valid point, I never thought about that, I tend to skim past the sex scenes in books too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took me for my eye appointment this morning. Very little changed. Dr. did say that I have a cataract starting in the left eye, but not to worry about it as I still test at 20/20. He did not dialate my eyes. He said that with my pupils as they are he wouldn't see hardly anything more if he did.
> 
> DSIL called a bit ago. She has been cleaning house for my cousin's in laws. They were having some remodeling done so had told her to call back the end of November. When she called today their son answered and he asked her to call back in a week or so when things had settled down some as his dad had just passed away. So she called to let me know. Also told me DB is waiting for approval for a MRI on his back. The stenosis is cutting the nerves and his foot is numb to the arch. No lifting or bending. They want the MRI done asap before he looses the leg. It's much worse than I thought and he will be following through with dr orders. So looking at surgery soon by the sounds. Asking for lots more prayers for Eric please.


Great news on your eyes. :sm24: 
Praying for Eric, that all goes well and quickly healed, also prayers for your cousin's inlaws.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers continuing for Eric.
> Loved the dogs and so happy for the little blind one and Cinnamon. They could not have found better homes. You are dears to care so much for such a motley crew.
> Nice little Christmas tree, Fan. I loved the recipes. We have never made Christmas pudding in our home, but sis's MIL made one that was so rich and sweet that it set one's teeth on edge. One could only eat a few bites of it. It had a rich caramel sauce. We did have dark fruit cake, and the recipe Fan posted seems an easy one to make. I shall have to seek out some of the candied fruit in our new super Smith's store.
> Tami, glad your eye test is over and your cataract is not yet ready for removal and not bothering you.
> Cashmeregrandma..I think you are ready for your test. Hoping that your mind will be clear and bring all things to your remembrance when you take it. Glad you are getting the fingerprints done..this is a step ahead. Mine were done when I applied for a CC permit. Sorry to hear about the basel cell CA, but know that it can be excised completely..here done under local with sedation, and be cured. So glad something is now being done about it.


They certainly are well loved and more than a bit spoiled. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful bunch of dogs - i would take cinnamon off her hands anytime. can you let the greyhound out without a leash? --- sam


Lol, we'd gladly bring you Cinnamon but she doesn't like men, she is still hesitant around David and she's been around him for 5+ years. 
No, she doesn't listen well enough, not that she'd go very far, she'd just be likely to run back home and go to bed, but she'd run into the street or some such.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just bought this very minimalist untraditional Christmas tree, no messy needles to clean up!


That's cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, enjoyed pics of Marla's fur babies.
> Sam, yes, should keep me busy. I had a greyhound granddog and we could let her off leash in open space she'd run like mad for maybe 2-5 minutes and then come back. Other than that she was a couch potatoe all day.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well one little girl is growing up. We went and got a mattress protector this morning and said it for the bed which she could sleep in if she wanted. When I put her down for her nap I said do you want the cot or the bed? Started towards the cot then stopped and went to the bed. So we put the things on the bed went through the normal routine and when I checked she was sleeping and had hardly stirred.


`Goodness, she certainly is growing up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of those is on my endless list! But I won't even be able to use it as an excuse for my yarna s I have plenty I could use.
> 
> But am going on Thursday with Maryanne to Spotlight. Have a voucher for spend $100 get $40 off. We both need a $10 Kris Kringle knitting related, I want to do a cotton top or dress for Elizabeth with a train on it (so if she wants to wear a Toot Toot she can hopefully be distracted with that one for summer. And some sheets for the bed. Those should get me to at least $60 so I may then just have to buy some yarn. But then again I am keen to get close to using up as much as I obtain this year (excluding the Temperature blanket yarn).
> I must look and see if I ever got the dress pattern from Sonya as my memory says it just what I want.


I wish we ever got great vouchers like that. Have fun shopping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Today I heard a great idea for a different kind of Advent calendar. You go to your local charity or second hand book store and buy 25 books, wrap them up and give a child one book per day. I think it's a super idea and helps with their reading also. When the child has finished with them, they can be donated back to charity.


That's a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Definitely prayers for Marla's mom. And how is her sister doing? Is her leg well healed?


Thank you. 
Oh, she's doing well, they've released to go back to work January 1st. She's had an amazing recovery.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was very glad Vicky came on the 23rd- didn't want a Christmas Eve birthday for her. Would have preferred 25th as at least Christmas Day would have been a thrill in itself. About 7 years later she came racing out of school very excitedly telling we there is a new girl in my class and her birthday is the same day as mine! They have been good friends ever since and Renee lived with us for 4 years while she was at university (without Vicky for most of the time!). Renee is a few hours older than Vicky.


My mom's birthday was Dec. 23 & one of her brothers was the 24th


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Today I heard a great idea for a different kind of Advent calendar. You go to your local charity or second hand book store and buy 25 books, wrap them up and give a child one book per day. I think it's a super idea and helps with their reading also. When the child has finished with them, they can be donated back to charity.


I've seen that on Facebook, good idea


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, hope Eric can get his MRI quickly & get fixed up.

Kaye, hope Marla’s mom recovers quickly. I can’t imagine having all those dogs, I have enough mess with Just Kimber.

Fan, cute tree

Daralene, you will do great on the test. Hope Bill gets fixed up quickly, if he has to have a type of cancer, at least that one is very easily treated.

I got my Christmas letter done & copied today & all my cards ready to go in the mail tomorrow. Seems most people don’t bother with cards much anymore but I only keep in contact with many of my cousins once/year so will keep doing them.
I’ve been crocheting on those boots tonight, I have DILs done except for buttons, I did some more digging in the stash I just acquired & found some wool that will do by using 2 strands together. I’ve attempted to make some for GD, the pattern is only written for adults so I’ve been just “winging it” I hope they will fit OK. I’m making them large enough to put a felt insole in them, I’m thinking she can maybe wear them to hockey games/practices so she doesn’t have to clomp around in winter boots while playing
I’ve still got a “twinge” in my back, just depends how I move. I’m supposed to bowl tomorrow, not sure if I can do that, will see.im sure it’s just a pulled muscle but not sure what I did.
The tubs still weren’t thawed at supper time, hopefully by morning I can do that & get them back outside.

I got a little more snow today, there were storm warnings for farther north but missed us but every flake we got is now miles away as we’ve had such crazy winds, some gusts make the house shudder.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I get the 3 months. I hadn't wanted to say anything but the worst was 2 months with me and truly awful. Thought I would lose my mind too. Perhaps I did. LOL. That would explain a lot. So glad Swedenme is getting some relief.


I thought i was doing really well as the pain is almost gone and the rash looks as if its fading , till someone told me that a second rash comes back along with the pain again 
Really hoping this doesnt happen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, I've been told that painkillers work best if you take them before the pain builds up. There's no point in suffering unnecessarily . If the type of painkiller is too strong you can ask the dr for weaker ones.


Thank you Mary, i did reduce the night time one , but at the moment im feeling a 100 times better than i was just got a very slight feeling of discomfort as if its letting know i havent really gone yet, more like tenderness and sore than actual full blown pain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thought my interview with the USCIS was Tuesday, but apparently it is only for being fingerprinted. Not sure if we will stay overnight or not, but it is in Buffalo. Out of 100 questions, I only got 2 wrong when I had DH test me. He had just come home and told me he had a biopsy taken and they think it is basal cell carcinoma. Very treatable with great success but it upset me as I've thought this should have been removed a few years ago and that would have been pre-cancer, but noooooo, they had to wait. Anyway, had him test me while I was upset so I could see what wasn't really learned. Figure 2 out of 100 is pretty good.


Sorry to here about your husbands basal cell carciinoma Daralene , i know they are unsuccessfully treated as my middle son has had it done , but its still a worry . Hope you sail through all the questions without any problems at all , we will be all cheering for you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> is that a British film? i have never heard of it. --- sam


No its definitley an american film , James Earl Jones is the Grandpa who reads the story , cant remember the name of the man who plays Santa but he was in the cocoon films and batteries not included


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is great news sonja - has it scabbed over yet? your pills with warnings - as long as you take them as you should there should be no danger. --- sam


The rash hasnt scabbed over at all yet and it looks as if its fading , from the twistedl look i can get of it ????, wondering if its because i started taking the acicylovir medication at the perfect time as it stops the virus from growing and spreading


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> One of those is on my endless list! But I won't even be able to use it as an excuse for my yarna s I have plenty I could use.
> 
> But am going on Thursday with Maryanne to Spotlight. Have a voucher for spend $100 get $40 off. We both need a $10 Kris Kringle knitting related, I want to do a cotton top or dress for Elizabeth with a train on it (so if she wants to wear a Toot Toot she can hopefully be distracted with that one for summer. And some sheets for the bed. Those should get me to at least $60 so I may then just have to buy some yarn. But then again I am keen to get close to using up as much as I obtain this year (excluding the Temperature blanket yarn).
> I must look and see if I ever got the dress pattern from Sonya as my memory says it just what I want.


Not sure if i sent you a dress pattern Margaret , do know i sent you the romper pattern . Just let me know if there is one you want


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> By the way, prayers for Marla's mom would be most welcome, and thank you all. Seems she fell yesterday afternoon and snapped the head off the femur, it sounds like her blood pressure is going to low, so Marla's sister is getting another doctor's opinion on the blood pressure meds she's on, as it being 115 over 55 in the morning when she wakes up is just way to low, but her current doc doesn't want to change her meds.
> Hopefully the surgery went well tonight and her mom will have an easy and uneventful recovery.


That sounds painful , do hope surgery went well and she gets her medication sorted


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Eric can get his MRI quickly & get fixed up.
> 
> Kaye, hope Marla's mom recovers quickly. I can't imagine having all those dogs, I have enough mess with Just Kimber.
> 
> ...


Were the boots easy to make Bonnie , ive seen them about on FB along with the shoe ones which i might try . 
Sometimes you just pull a muscle by twisting the wrong way , I tore the ligament in my knee just by coming down the stairs and twisting to soon when i got to the bottom , leg just went and i landed in a heap . Luckily it was only a slight tear and healed nicely 
Think that snow is getting blown all the way here , as we are forecast it by the end of the week , it was absolutely freezing outside yesterday , skies were lovely and blue but the wind was a bitterly cold north wind


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

All on my lonesome so ill stop talking now as i feel like im on the Marie Celeste . ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Great stories and recipes from our "Down Under" friends. Many lovely memories and it makes sense that Santa lives at the North Pole and has the snow (in the snow globe, too) So wherever one lives, that's where Christmas is and that is how Christmas looks. I get it now for sure.
> Many thanks.
> Mindy


 :sm11: It's lovely to hear about different place and lifestyles around the world on here isn't it? :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some here go in hot holidays at Christmas but I love all the decorations & getting ready so would rally feel like I just missed Christmas if there wasn't snow & all the traditional foods.
> Do you have electric roasters there? I bought one so I could cook chickens, etc during hot summer & Just plug it in out on the deck so as not to heat up the house. I also use it for doing large amounts of cabbage rolls, it works great for that, then I just divide them into meal sized portions & freeze. I only paid $35 but see they are ridiculously priced on amazon. I'll put the amazon link just so you can see what I mean if you aren't familiar with them, since you have so many months of hot weather, I would think it would be handy there.
> https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_12?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=electric+roaster+oven&sprefix=Electric+roa%2Caps%2C219&crid=259LTWLO8IUIM


Yes I think we do have them here, they wouldnt be any where near as low as $35 though over here. I think my DS is bringing his covered weber bbq and we will cook in that mostly. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

We had to take Serena to doctor today, she hasnt been feeling well for a couple of days and last night she spiked a temperature of 41c. :sm06: Then hovered around 39c today., anyway she has very pussy tonsils and an ear infection brewing also. So any wonder she isnt feeling well. She is on antibiotics now so hopefully she will feel a little better tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> By the way, prayers for Marla's mom would be most welcome, and thank you all. Seems she fell yesterday afternoon and snapped the head off the femur, it sounds like her blood pressure is going to low, so Marla's sister is getting another doctor's opinion on the blood pressure meds she's on, as it being 115 over 55 in the morning when she wakes up is just way to low, but her current doc doesn't want to change her meds.
> Hopefully the surgery went well tonight and her mom will have an easy and uneventful recovery.


Hope the surgery goes well.
If that is the lowest the blood pressure gets then it isn't too low and should cause no problems-but if it goes lower during the day then it could become a problem. Better slightly low than high. Or postural hypotension may be an issue if she gets dizzy when getting up.
Is it being monitored at home?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a lovely conversation with Gordon this evening. No idea what he was saying but he was very happy about it.

When E and I went out to sing to the downpipe -well to sing Itsy Bitsy Spider in front of it she suddenly said monkey. What? Then I listened, the birds in the park did sound like chattering monkeys. She's heard them chattering away at the zoo and how is she to know that we only get monkeys at the zoo here? Not at the park across the road from Grandmas place.
Went to the shopping centre I often take her to. She looked up with a big smile and said Grandmas shop. So in we went and off she ran to the playground area. The off to a car which she sat in for a while and then off and stood in front of the coffee place we often get coffee and Baby Chino at. Seems we have set up a routine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> `Goodness, she certainly is growing up.


After I checked her I left the door slightly open thinking she might come out when she woke- but she stood there calling me and saying bear, up. The bear needed to put on the shelf before she left the room! And then the dummy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom's birthday was Dec. 23 & one of her brothers was the 24th


oh no two at Christmas. I have two nephews, 19th and 20th. Funny with 9 kids the closest Mum got to Christmas was February, then 3 of her first 5 grandchildren were within a week of Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not sure if i sent you a dress pattern Margaret , do know i sent you the romper pattern . Just let me know if there is one you want


Did check later and yes it was the romper pattern I have from you.
I just want a simple sleeveless dress with a top front I can put a train on. (or short sleeves). Would be quicker to just do a top but I can just about visualise what I am thinking off. Should check Ravelry. Marianna Mel likely has something similar as well.
Tomorrow- as I am going shopping for yarn Thursday need to sort myself out before then!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I think we do have them here, they wouldnt be any where near as low as $35 though over here. I think my DS is bringing his covered weber bbq and we will cook in that mostly. :sm24:


I think that Brett will be using theirs as well. They roast beautifully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had to take Serena to doctor today, she hasnt been feeling well for a couple of days and last night she spiked a temperature of 41c. :sm06: Then hovered around 39c today., anyway she has very pussy tonsils and an ear infection brewing also. So any wonder she isnt feeling well. She is on antibiotics now so hopefully she will feel a little better tomorrow.


Pore Serena- hopefully she will be feeling better tomorrow once she has had a couple of doses of antibiotics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like this recipe. I wonder if I could substitute Almond Flour and whatever to make it rise? I'm going to do some googling and see what I can come up with. Any of you bakers/cooks that would know please chime in!



Fan said:


> 3 ingredient Fruit Cake recipe if you need a Christmas cake but don't want anything too complicated to make.
> 1 kilo dried fruit mixture.
> 2 cups self rising flour
> 2 cups liquid - fruit juice, chocolate milk, coffee, the choice is yours.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had to take Serena to doctor today, she hasnt been feeling well for a couple of days and last night she spiked a temperature of 41c. :sm06: Then hovered around 39c today., anyway she has very pussy tonsils and an ear infection brewing also. So any wonder she isnt feeling well. She is on antibiotics now so hopefully she will feel a little better tomorrow.


Poor wee soul, I hope she feels a lot better today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is excellent news about your practice test. I know you will pass with flying colors and I'm so proud and excited for you.
Not good about the biopsy but thank God it will be addressed now! My DH has a spot on his face which is now covered by his (**&
beard that I worry about. Of course no telling him anything and he loves his beard. I don't dislike his beard but truly love his face clean shaven. Oh well, it's his beard and his face so his choice just like he says it's my hair, blah, blah, blah.
By the way....getting my hair done Wednesday; think you will be surprise with what I am having done. Will post new pics....even if it turns out horrible...LOL!


Cashmeregma said:


> Thought my interview with the USCIS was Tuesday, but apparently it is only for being fingerprinted. Not sure if we will stay overnight or not, but it is in Buffalo. Out of 100 questions, I only got 2 wrong when I had DH test me. He had just come home and told me he had a biopsy taken and they think it is basal cell carcinoma. Very treatable with great success but it upset me as I've thought this should have been removed a few years ago and that would have been pre-cancer, but noooooo, they had to wait. Anyway, had him test me while I was upset so I could see what wasn't really learned. Figure 2 out of 100 is pretty good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice tree Fan. We always had a real tree growing up and I slowly went to a large artificial one. I LOVE having the small table top tree now. So much easier cleaning up/putting away now. Of course I still love the smell of a real tree so I keep pine/spruce/etc.
essential oils in the wax warmer along with peppermint essential oils. I love the smells of Christmas.



Fan said:


> Just bought this very minimalist untraditional Christmas tree, no messy needles to clean up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You and Eric have the prayers coming.


tami_ohio said:


> DD took me for my eye appointment this morning. Very little changed. Dr. did say that I have a cataract starting in the left eye, but not to worry about it as I still test at 20/20. He did not dialate my eyes. He said that with my pupils as they are he wouldn't see hardly anything more if he did.
> 
> DSIL called a bit ago. She has been cleaning house for my cousin's in laws. They were having some remodeling done so had told her to call back the end of November. When she called today their son answered and he asked her to call back in a week or so when things had settled down some as his dad had just passed away. So she called to let me know. Also told me DB is waiting for approval for a MRI on his back. The stenosis is cutting the nerves and his foot is numb to the arch. No lifting or bending. They want the MRI done asap before he looses the leg. It's much worse than I thought and he will be following through with dr orders. So looking at surgery soon by the sounds. Asking for lots more prayers for Eric please.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo....can't wait to see the yarn and the shawl when finished!


sassafras123 said:


> Well I am certifiable for sure. Got a wild eyed idea to do pi shawl and ordered yarn from Web's. Better stay off computer the rest of the day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm guilty of taking advantage of some of the Black Friday sales here. I ordered DD a fitbit for either Christmas/birthday/graduation. Yep....three things to celebrate for her this year. I KNOW she will love the fitbit as she is an exercise nut; at the gym daily working out and/or lifting weights. She's delighted that she can now "dry lift" (not sure of the correct term nere)
250 lbs. She's very careful and wears a support belt thingy when doing the weights. I tease here and tell her she has "buns of steel".
She is very fit.


Fan said:


> Yes we have, they're popping up in our shopping malls, and like you am not even tempted to go anywhere near them!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 27. Bedtime for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hannah's birthday is the 26th so we have always been very careful to separate as much as possible the Christmas celebration from the birthday celebration. I've always said she was my best ever Christmas gift.


darowil said:



> I was very glad Vicky came on the 23rd- didn't want a Christmas Eve birthday for her. Would have preferred 25th as at least Christmas Day would have been a thrill in itself. About 7 years later she came racing out of school very excitedly telling we there is a new girl in my class and her birthday is the same day as mine! They have been good friends ever since and Renee lived with us for 4 years while she was at university (without Vicky for most of the time!). Renee is a few hours older than Vicky.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And my dad's birthday was the 22nd and he would be 109 this year. Do miss him; he would have loved DH and the kids and grandkids. Oldest DD knew him and he always called her his "Red Headed Peckerwood". When she started school she would go to my parent's house after school (I was teaching) and almost every day he would take her up to McDonald's and buy her fries. She loved her Granddaddy and Nana so very much.



Fan said:


> Yes you definitely could do that. My SIL used to prick holes in the surface after her cake was cooked and liberally dose it with brandy.
> My dear old dad, had his birthday on 23rd Dec also, he's been gone 11 years but we always drink a toast to him on that day. He would have been 99 years old if he was still here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a fantastic idea Fan!

When Hannah came home from Miami she brought me a present. It is a book titled The Little Book of Mindfulness. It has thoughts for each day (not dated though) so for today's thought here is this:

"When you are on a journey, it is certainly helpful to know where you're going - but remember: the only thing that is ultimately real about your journey is the step that you are taking at this moment. That's all there ever is."



Fan said:


> Today I heard a great idea for a different kind of Advent calendar. You go to your local charity or second hand book store and buy 25 books, wrap them up and give a child one book per day. I think it's a super idea and helps with their reading also. When the child has finished with them, they can be donated back to charity.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my word! How horrible! She will be on my prayer list for certain.



Poledra65 said:


> By the way, prayers for Marla's mom would be most welcome, and thank you all. Seems she fell yesterday afternoon and snapped the head off the femur, it sounds like her blood pressure is going to low, so Marla's sister is getting another doctor's opinion on the blood pressure meds she's on, as it being 115 over 55 in the morning when she wakes up is just way to low, but her current doc doesn't want to change her meds.
> Hopefully the surgery went well tonight and her mom will have an easy and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear...well will pray it doesn't happen with you and that this will quickly be cured and over with.



Swedenme said:


> I thought i was doing really well as the pain is almost gone and the rash looks as if its fading , till someone told me that a second rash comes back along with the pain again
> Really hoping this doesnt happen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> We had to take Serena to doctor today, she hasnt been feeling well for a couple of days and last night she spiked a temperature of 41c. :sm06: Then hovered around 39c today., anyway she has very pussy tonsils and an ear infection brewing also. So any wonder she isnt feeling well. She is on antibiotics now so hopefully she will feel a little better tomorrow.


Poor Serena ,not very nice at all , hope she starts to feel better soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love James Earl Jones. I need to look for that movie.



Swedenme said:


> No its definitley an american film , James Earl Jones is the Grandpa who reads the story , cant remember the name of the man who plays Santa but he was in the cocoon films and batteries not included


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor little girl. Hopefully she will recover quickly and that nothing is passed on to Penelope either.


sugarsugar said:


> We had to take Serena to doctor today, she hasnt been feeling well for a couple of days and last night she spiked a temperature of 41c. :sm06: Then hovered around 39c today., anyway she has very pussy tonsils and an ear infection brewing also. So any wonder she isnt feeling well. She is on antibiotics now so hopefully she will feel a little better tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are having such a good time with little E....what wonderful memories you are creating.


darowil said:


> Had a lovely conversation with Gordon this evening. No idea what he was saying but he was very happy about it.
> 
> When E and I went out to sing to the downpipe -well to sing Itsy Bitsy Spider in front of it she suddenly said monkey. What? Then I listened, the birds in the park did sound like chattering monkeys. She's heard them chattering away at the zoo and how is she to know that we only get monkeys at the zoo here? Not at the park across the road from Grandmas place.
> Went to the shopping centre I often take her to. She looked up with a big smile and said Grandmas shop. So in we went and off she ran to the playground area. The off to a car which she sat in for a while and then off and stood in front of the coffee place we often get coffee and Baby Chino at. Seems we have set up a routine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Did check later and yes it was the romper pattern I have from you.
> I just want a simple sleeveless dress with a top front I can put a train on. (or short sleeves). Would be quicker to just do a top but I can just about visualise what I am thinking off. Should check Ravelry. Marianna Mel likely has something similar as well.
> Tomorrow- as I am going shopping for yarn Thursday need to sort myself out before then!


Something like this ? If yes let me know fairly simple to addapt and change


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm guilty of taking advantage of some of the Black Friday sales here. I ordered DD a fitbit for either Christmas/birthday/graduation. Yep....three things to celebrate for her this year. I KNOW she will love the fitbit as she is an exercise nut; at the gym daily working out and/or lifting weights. She's delighted that she can now "dry lift" (not sure of the correct term nere)
> 250 lbs. She's very careful and wears a support belt thingy when doing the weights. I tease here and tell her she has "buns of steel".
> She is very fit.


That sounds good. Nothing wrong with getting gifts you need.
My objection to the Black Friday sales is us having them here- we never have so why should we now? They are your equivalent of our Boxing Day sales (day after Christmas) and perfectly fine over there. But not down here. Why should we have sales the day after Thanksgiving- most of us don't even know when it is and have no idea what the Black Friday sales are. I know I whinged to someone and they said is that what it is had never heard of it and had no idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Something like this ? If yes let me know fairly simple to addapt and change


yes- that is what I am looking for. What yarn- is it 4 ply or DK? I'm wanting 4 ply cotton for summer. But like you say easy to adjust. Unfortunately a lighter yarn will take longer but 8 ply will be too heavy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are having such a good time with little E....what wonderful memories you are creating.


And recording here!
Sure I will often think of monkeys now when I go to the park.
Her way of saying monkey sounds more like Marty so a monkey I have that has only ever been Monkey is now Marty!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, hope Serena feels better today.
Margaret, what a happy chatty companion Elisabeth has become.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Aaaach! I knew DD and the kids were coming to eat leftovers for supper tonight. I sent her a text to see what time and if her S/O was coming. Only to find out ALL my kids and grandkids are coming!! I had already dusted and was ready to vacuum. Bathrooms had been done. Well the lick and a promise is turning into a scurry to get more done than I had planned. I have small totes all o ER the kitchen from the RV that have to stay in the house. Floor needs mopped desperately and I still need to finish finding my table. Most of what is on it is DH's stuff that needs to go to the RV and s few other things. I was already tired with no energy when I got up, even though I slept good. Good thing I still have 2 hours. She did say they are all bringing side dishes, food wise I should only need to warm up turkey and stuffing. I need to shower yet too.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot my eye exam is in the morning. I thought it was next week. I was going to cancel it and wait until spring when we get back. Guess I will keep it as to late to cancel now. I will be blind the rest of the day.


What a lot of company all at once. I understand wanting to have the house perfect as I am that way. Not when I am alone. It is the same as if you were in the middle of moving with all the things from the RV, so I am sure everyone just loved being with you, but I do understand how you felt. Hope you all had a great time together.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I thought i was doing really well as the pain is almost gone and the rash looks as if its fading , till someone told me that a second rash comes back along with the pain again
> Really hoping this doesnt happen


Oh dear my sweet friend. I sure hope not. Keep resting as if you were still at the worst point so that your body continues to heal and perhaps that won't happen. Sometimes when one feels better they try and do too much and maybe that continues to cause more problems. REST and HEAL!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds painful , do hope surgery went well and she gets her medication sorted


So sorry to hear about Marla's mom. Will remember her and be praying all goes well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my word! How horrible! She will be on my prayer list for certain.


Saying prayers!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor Serena ,not very nice at all , hope she starts to feel better soon


Do they still take out tonsils? Hope she's better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, what brand of roaster did you get and did you do your turkey in it or side dishes? I think I will get one because it is so hard with just the one oven.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Oh, she's doing well, they've released to go back to work January 1st. She's had an amazing recovery.


That's fantastic news. Did they ever find the dog's owner?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> We had to take Serena to doctor today, she hasnt been feeling well for a couple of days and last night she spiked a temperature of 41c. :sm06: Then hovered around 39c today., anyway she has very pussy tonsils and an ear infection brewing also. So any wonder she isnt feeling well. She is on antibiotics now so hopefully she will feel a little better tomorrow.


Oh my goodness, that is terribly high. Translates to 105F. Prayers for the sweetie and that the antibiotics take care of it quickly. I remember them talking about putting DH in a bath with ice in it when he was about Serena's age to get a fever that high down. Don't know if that is still done or not?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Eric can get his MRI quickly & get fixed up.
> 
> Kaye, hope Marla's mom recovers quickly. I can't imagine having all those dogs, I have enough mess with Just Kimber.
> 
> ...


I'd like to try the boots next week so would love to see your notes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had a lovely conversation with Gordon this evening. No idea what he was saying but he was very happy about it.
> 
> When E and I went out to sing to the downpipe -well to sing Itsy Bitsy Spider in front of it she suddenly said monkey. What? Then I listened, the birds in the park did sound like chattering monkeys. She's heard them chattering away at the zoo and how is she to know that we only get monkeys at the zoo here? Not at the park across the road from Grandmas place.
> Went to the shopping centre I often take her to. She looked up with a big smile and said Grandmas shop. So in we went and off she ran to the playground area. The off to a car which she sat in for a while and then off and stood in front of the coffee place we often get coffee and Baby Chino at. Seems we have set up a routine.


Love those baby conversations. What precious memories you are making and obviously E is enjoying them so much. She is quite precocious and really ahead with potty training.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really like this recipe. I wonder if I could substitute Almond Flour and whatever to make it rise? I'm going to do some googling and see what I can come up with. Any of you bakers/cooks that would know please chime in!


I'm not much of a baker, but I have a friend who substitutes almond flour in her cakes and she gets raves about them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is excellent news about your practice test. I know you will pass with flying colors and I'm so proud and excited for you.
> Not good about the biopsy but thank God it will be addressed now! My DH has a spot on his face which is now covered by his (**&
> beard that I worry about. Of course no telling him anything and he loves his beard. I don't dislike his beard but truly love his face clean shaven. Oh well, it's his beard and his face so his choice just like he says it's my hair, blah, blah, blah.
> By the way....getting my hair done Wednesday; think you will be surprise with what I am having done. Will post new pics....even if it turns out horrible...LOL!


Can't wait to see your hair! I've been short a while now and thinking of letting it grow again.

DH was the same. I told him months ago that he needed to get that spot checked right away but he was fine according to him. Thank goodness he goes to the skin doctor every year to get moles checked as he had a colleague die from melanoma. He also had a lump taken off his leg but they think that is fine. I reassured DH that basal cell does not turn to melanoma and is easily treatable. Guess he thought it could change to that but thankfully they are two different things. Next time I think he will listen to me, however, I do give him credit for going in every year. I don't go every year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You and Eric have the prayers coming.


Me too. So sorry Eric is having all those problems with his back. Hope they can help him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No its definitley an american film , James Earl Jones is the Grandpa who reads the story , cant remember the name of the man who plays Santa but he was in the cocoon films and batteries not included


Hume Cronyn? I always liked him as an actor. I have to read the Velveteen Rabbit every year...and yes, I still cry every time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Busy day ahead so will send hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts. Hope all have the best possible day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> By the way, prayers for Marla's mom would be most welcome, and thank you all. Seems she fell yesterday afternoon and snapped the head off the femur, it sounds like her blood pressure is going to low, so Marla's sister is getting another doctor's opinion on the blood pressure meds she's on, as it being 115 over 55 in the morning when she wakes up is just way to low, but her current doc doesn't want to change her meds.
> Hopefully the surgery went well tonight and her mom will have an easy and uneventful recovery.


Sending healing wishes for Marla's mom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought i was doing really well as the pain is almost gone and the rash looks as if its fading , till someone told me that a second rash comes back along with the pain again
> Really hoping this doesnt happen


I really hope that there isn't a second rash; one is enough.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had to take Serena to doctor today, she hasnt been feeling well for a couple of days and last night she spiked a temperature of 41c. :sm06: Then hovered around 39c today., anyway she has very pussy tonsils and an ear infection brewing also. So any wonder she isnt feeling well. She is on antibiotics now so hopefully she will feel a little better tomorrow.


Hope the antibiotics work quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought i was doing really well as the pain is almost gone and the rash looks as if its fading , till someone told me that a second rash comes back along with the pain again
> Really hoping this doesnt happen


I sure hope your anti virals prevent that


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Something like this ? If yes let me know fairly simple to addapt and change


Those are just so pretty.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Fan said:


> I know, inside this adult body there's a little excited kid hiding lol!!


True...lots of times we get excited by good ideas like when we were kids.
I think the book idea is a super one. Anything that will teach/help kids to read and get off the electronics.
A lovely young couple moved to town from Santa Cruz a year or so ago an started a "free library". He is a clever one and built 2 covered, glass-enclosed book shelves (off the ground...dogs you know). Stocked it with books they picked up at yard sales or the jumble boxes, Goodwill, etc., and set it up. You go, bring a book and trade it with one you find that interests you, or just bring a book and put it on the shelf. When you are finished with the book, return it, get another or drop off a couple. Like that. It is so fun and good for kids and adults. As I finish my mysteries, I drop them off there and see if there is anything that interests me.
Sad to say, the first week it was up, someone stole all the books. But, the town and us rural folks brought tons more and restocked the shelves and no problems since.
Anytime one can inspire kids to read, it is wonderful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, what brand of roaster did you get and did you do your turkey in it or side dishes? I think I will get one because it is so hard with just the one oven.


I haven't seen one and they seem to be expensive but worth it. Sometimes one oven just isn't enough.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Oh, she's doing well, they've released to go back to work January 1st. She's had an amazing recovery.


That's great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Were the boots easy to make Bonnie , ive seen them about on FB along with the shoe ones which i might try .
> Sometimes you just pull a muscle by twisting the wrong way , I tore the ligament in my knee just by coming down the stairs and twisting to soon when i got to the bottom , leg just went and i landed in a heap . Luckily it was only a slight tear and healed nicely
> Think that snow is getting blown all the way here , as we are forecast it by the end of the week , it was absolutely freezing outside yesterday , skies were lovely and blue but the wind was a bitterly cold north wind


I'm glad your knee healed quickly. 
Yes, easy & quick once I got the stitches on the flip flop sole. The flip flops I have for GD must be cheaper plastic as a couple of places it just tore so I hope they stand up to her wear and tear. I'm not sure if I posted the free pattern so will do so again.

https://makeanddocrew.com/crochet-boots-with-flip-flop-soles-free-pattern-part-1/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had to take Serena to doctor today, she hasnt been feeling well for a couple of days and last night she spiked a temperature of 41c. :sm06: Then hovered around 39c today., anyway she has very pussy tonsils and an ear infection brewing also. So any wonder she isnt feeling well. She is on antibiotics now so hopefully she will feel a little better tomorrow.


I hope she's on the mend soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had to take Serena to doctor today, she hasnt been feeling well for a couple of days and last night she spiked a temperature of 41c. :sm06: Then hovered around 39c today., anyway she has very pussy tonsils and an ear infection brewing also. So any wonder she isnt feeling well. She is on antibiotics now so hopefully she will feel a little better tomorrow.


I hope Serena is feeling fine in the next few days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think that Brett will be using theirs as well. They roast beautifully.


Maybe I'll have to try roasting in ours next summer


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a lovely conversation with Gordon this evening. No idea what he was saying but he was very happy about it.
> 
> When E and I went out to sing to the downpipe -well to sing Itsy Bitsy Spider in front of it she suddenly said monkey. What? Then I listened, the birds in the park did sound like chattering monkeys. She's heard them chattering away at the zoo and how is she to know that we only get monkeys at the zoo here? Not at the park across the road from Grandmas place.
> Went to the shopping centre I often take her to. She looked up with a big smile and said Grandmas shop. So in we went and off she ran to the playground area. The off to a car which she sat in for a while and then off and stood in front of the coffee place we often get coffee and Baby Chino at. Seems we have set up a routine.


Sounds like a great day. Don't forget to make a book of all the stories you tell us of the things she and Gordon do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> After I checked her I left the door slightly open thinking she might come out when she woke- but she stood there calling me and saying bear, up. The bear needed to put on the shelf before she left the room! And then the dummy.


She is getting to be such a big girl!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear my sweet friend. I sure hope not. Keep resting as if you were still at the worst point so that your body continues to heal and perhaps that won't happen. Sometimes when one feels better they try and do too much and maybe that continues to cause more problems. REST and HEAL!


Wish I read this before I decided to clean the bathrooms , legs now feel like jelly , time to sit and knit I think , although i think if I sit I just might fall asleep I feel so tired


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Something like this ? If yes let me know fairly simple to addapt and change


Those are both really cute, like all your things. Are you feeling well enough you can get back to knitting?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness, that is terribly high. Translates to 105F. Prayers for the sweetie and that the antibiotics take care of it quickly. I remember them talking about putting DH in a bath with ice in it when he was about Serena's age to get a fever that high down. Don't know if that is still done or not?


Not done here no more , my youngest used to have febrile convulsions when he was a baby and it was luke warm water we used to get his temperature down , that brings back some panicky memories


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a lot of company all at once. I understand wanting to have the house perfect as I am that way. Not when I am alone. It is the same as if you were in the middle of moving with all the things from the RV, so I am sure everyone just loved being with you, but I do understand how you felt. Hope you all had a great time together.


There are 10 of us. My house is never perfect. I have stuff everywhere. Unloading the RV just adds to it, but I wanted it cleaner than it was. We had a great visit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Hume Cronyn? I always liked him as an actor. I have to read the Velveteen Rabbit every year...and yes, I still cry every time.


Thank you , could remember the actress who played his wife but not his


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me too. So sorry Eric is having all those problems with his back. Hope they can help him.


Thank you to all of you saying prayers for Eric.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, what brand of roaster did you get and did you do your turkey in it or side dishes? I think I will get one because it is so hard with just the one oven.


The brand name is Rival. I haven't done a turkey in it but the church uses them at the fall suppers & they come out great. I've done chicken, cabbage rolls & the honey beets for the fall supper. It works great. 
I got it Canadian Tire & they regularly have them on sale this time of year


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, love the idea of a free library! Glad it is working for your town.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I read this before I decided to clean the bathrooms , legs now feel like jelly , time to sit and knit I think , although i think if I sit I just might fall asleep I feel so tired


Then take a nap. Your body is telling you to rest.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, great advice for Sonja. I know there is a thin line for me between doing and overdoing and I pay if I cross it.
Sonja, hope you can rest the rest of the day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd like to try the boots next week so would love to see your notes.


So far the only notes I made were, I just did 3 rows of straight single crochet instead of the 6 for adults. Then I followed the shaping of the toe for the adult ones until I had 26 stitches left. I left the front 5 stitches unworked & am working on the back shaft.
I'm hoping they won't be too wide and sloppy on her as they seem quite wide. I don't know if a person would dare to cut the sole but since I'm putting the felt insole in them for comfort & warmth I'm hoping that will help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your knee healed quickly.
> Yes, easy & quick once I got the stitches on the flip flop sole. The flip flops I have for GD must be cheaper plastic as a couple of places it just tore so I hope they stand up to her wear and tear. I'm not sure if I posted the free pattern so will do so again.
> 
> https://makeanddocrew.com/crochet-boots-with-flip-flop-soles-free-pattern-part-1/


Thanks Bonnie think I will give them a try


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are both really cute, like all your things. Are you feeling well enough you can get back to knitting?


Yes , Ive finished a christmas cushion although I'm not happy with the Rudolphs think I need to add beads so the eyes show up and I've started a boys shirt, well i think its going to be a shirt


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can't wait to see your hair! I've been short a while now and thinking of letting it grow again.
> 
> DH was the same. I told him months ago that he needed to get that spot checked right away but he was fine according to him. Thank goodness he goes to the skin doctor every year to get moles checked as he had a colleague die from melanoma. He also had a lump taken off his leg but they think that is fine. I reassured DH that basal cell does not turn to melanoma and is easily treatable. Guess he thought it could change to that but thankfully they are two different things. Next time I think he will listen to me, however, I do give him credit for going in every year. I don't go every year.


I'm glad your DH gets things taken care of, better safe than sorry
I convinced DH to have a mole taken off his back as I was concerned but it was nothing, thank goodness. I'm nervous about melanoma as I knew a woman who had a small bump on the top of her foot, she didn't think anything of it but had it removed because it rubbed on her sandals. It was smaller than the end of my little finger but had spread & after 3 years of misery while taking various treatments she passed & was only in her 50's. Since then I tell family & friends not to ignore anything


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> True...lots of times we get excited by good ideas like when we were kids.
> I think the book idea is a super one. Anything that will teach/help kids to read and get off the electronics.
> A lovely young couple moved to town from Santa Cruz a year or so ago an started a "free library". He is a clever one and built 2 covered, glass-enclosed book shelves (off the ground...dogs you know). Stocked it with books they picked up at yard sales or the jumble boxes, Goodwill, etc., and set it up. You go, bring a book and trade it with one you find that interests you, or just bring a book and put it on the shelf. When you are finished with the book, return it, get another or drop off a couple. Like that. It is so fun and good for kids and adults. As I finish my mysteries, I drop them off there and see if there is anything that interests me.
> Sad to say, the first week it was up, someone stole all the books. But, the town and us rural folks brought tons more and restocked the shelves and no problems since.
> Anytime one can inspire kids to read, it is wonderful.


Seems there's always someone who has to steal things, it's great the community came together & restocked it.
Our library takes donated books & sells them for 25 or 50 cents each, money is used to run crafts etc for kids. I donate my books there when done with them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I read this before I decided to clean the bathrooms , legs now feel like jelly , time to sit and knit I think , although i think if I sit I just might fall asleep I feel so tired


Be sure to rest lots, your body needs to boost your immunity again. Singles comes when you are run down & your immune system depressed.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can't wait to see your hair! I've been short a while now and thinking of letting it grow again.
> 
> DH was the same. I told him months ago that he needed to get that spot checked right away but he was fine according to him. Thank goodness he goes to the skin doctor every year to get moles checked as he had a colleague die from melanoma. He also had a lump taken off his leg but they think that is fine. I reassured DH that basal cell does not turn to melanoma and is easily treatable. Guess he thought it could change to that but thankfully they are two different things. Next time I think he will listen to me, however, I do give him credit for going in every year. I don't go every year.


Sorry about the basal cell. Like you say though, it is very treatable. My dh had it about 10 years ago - had to go back every year for 5 years but ever had a recurrence. 
You sure know your stuff for your citizenship application. I'm sure you will pass with flying colors!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, our library does the same thing. Love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ladies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! I thought you'd like the one of Daisy especially. :sm04:


Her (collar) blaze looks surprisingly long- wondering if she has mixed breeding?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pore Serena- hopefully she will be feeling better tomorrow once she has had a couple of doses of antibiotics.


Hope so too!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Good morning everyone! All the company has left and my house looks relatively normal again. We had a wonderful weekend but I do enjoy the quiet again. Won't be for long as the youngest son and dil with their 2 are coming back on Saturday as they have a wedding to attend. The littlest one turns 2 on Sunday. He's the cutest little guy ever! That's my unbiased opinion! He and his 4 year old brother love watching peppa pig. The little one has decided he's George and walks around on his tippy toes, arms held stiffly in front of him making little pig grunts. So funny! Sure sounds like he could take a lesson or two from E as far as potty training goes though! 
Yes, there was a lot of cooking going on when the children were all at home! We always had a huge garden so lots of canning and freezing also. My husband still grows way too much produce which I then feel obligated to not let go to waste so I end up freezing and canning it all and then giving it away. Anyhow, I told him this is the year we are definitely cutting back...hope he can do it! 
I'm leaving early tomorrow to go visit my newest grandson.
Sonya, hope the second rash doesn't happen. Sounds like you are doing better. I know I miss people all the time so if I don't comment it's because my memory is faulty not that I don't care. 
Wishing you all a wonderful day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


Happy birthday to both of you, from me too. I hope you're both having a wonderful day.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


From me also!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Good morning everyone! All the company has left and my house looks relatively normal again. We had a wonderful weekend but I do enjoy the quiet again. Won't be for long as the youngest son and dil with their 2 are coming back on Saturday as they have a wedding to attend. The littlest one turns 2 on Sunday. He's the cutest little guy ever! That's my unbiased opinion! He and his 4 year old brother love watching peppa pig. The little one has decided he's George and walks around on his tippy toes, arms held stiffly in front of him making little pig grunts. So funny! Sure sounds like he could take a lesson or two from E as far as potty training goes though!
> Yes, there was a lot of cooking going on when the children were all at home! We always had a huge garden so lots of canning and freezing also. My husband still grows way too much produce which I then feel obligated to not let go to waste so I end up freezing and canning it all and then giving it away. Anyhow, I told him this is the year we are definitely cutting back...hope he can do it!
> I'm leaving early tomorrow to go visit my newest grandson.
> Sonya, hope the second rash doesn't happen. Sounds like you are doing better. I know I miss people all the time so if I don't comment it's because my memory is faulty not that I don't care.
> Wishing you all a wonderful day.


I hope you have a wonderful time and lots of cuddles when you meet your new grandson.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just heard on the radio that Prince Harry and Meghan are to marry at St. Georges chapel in Windsor in May. Since it's so nearby I may just have a wander over and see what's going on if the crowds are not too big.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the radio that Prince Harry and Meghan are to marry at St. Georges chapel in Windsor in May. Since it's so nearby I may just have a wander over and see what's going on if the crowds are not too big.


 :sm24: Good on you Angela! would be an awfully long wander for me, much as I would love to visit Windsor!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Eric can get his MRI quickly & get fixed up.
> 
> Kaye, hope Marla's mom recovers quickly. I can't imagine having all those dogs, I have enough mess with Just Kimber.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
Lol! Thankfully, they are all small, but they can create a mess when they want to. 
I've done that before, get the sharp pain under the ribs to the back, takes your breath away, like you, mine rarely lasts, I hope it passes soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Lynnette and Daralene. I hope both of you have a super day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought i was doing really well as the pain is almost gone and the rash looks as if its fading , till someone told me that a second rash comes back along with the pain again
> Really hoping this doesnt happen


I really hope that that doesn't happen too, that would be more awful, than the first time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning everyone! All the company has left and my house looks relatively normal again. We had a wonderful weekend but I do enjoy the quiet again. Won't be for long as the youngest son and dil with their 2 are coming back on Saturday as they have a wedding to attend. The littlest one turns 2 on Sunday. He's the cutest little guy ever! That's my unbiased opinion! He and his 4 year old brother love watching peppa pig. The little one has decided he's George and walks around on his tippy toes, arms held stiffly in front of him making little pig grunts. So funny! Sure sounds like he could take a lesson or two from E as far as potty training goes though!
> Yes, there was a lot of cooking going on when the children were all at home! We always had a huge garden so lots of canning and freezing also. My husband still grows way too much produce which I then feel obligated to not let go to waste so I end up freezing and canning it all and then giving it away. Anyhow, I told him this is the year we are definitely cutting back...hope he can do it!
> I'm leaving early tomorrow to go visit my newest grandson.
> Sonya, hope the second rash doesn't happen. Sounds like you are doing better. I know I miss people all the time so if I don't comment it's because my memory is faulty not that I don't care.
> Wishing you all a wonderful day.


Have a safe trip and enjoy your visit with your newest grandson.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds painful , do hope surgery went well and she gets her medication sorted


Hopefully we'll hear something soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the radio that Prince Harry and Meghan are to marry at St. Georges chapel in Windsor in May. Since it's so nearby I may just have a wander over and see what's going on if the crowds are not too big.


I'm sure there will be thousands there. I hope you are able to go


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had to take Serena to doctor today, she hasnt been feeling well for a couple of days and last night she spiked a temperature of 41c. :sm06: Then hovered around 39c today., anyway she has very pussy tonsils and an ear infection brewing also. So any wonder she isnt feeling well. She is on antibiotics now so hopefully she will feel a little better tomorrow.


Poor thing, I sure hope that she feels better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I have friends coming to play cards in a short while so I'm off for now. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope the surgery goes well.
> If that is the lowest the blood pressure gets then it isn't too low and should cause no problems-but if it goes lower during the day then it could become a problem. Better slightly low than high. Or postural hypotension may be an issue if she gets dizzy when getting up.
> Is it being monitored at home?


It's going low enough, that she's getting disoriented and passing out, so may have the numbers wrong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a lovely conversation with Gordon this evening. No idea what he was saying but he was very happy about it.
> 
> When E and I went out to sing to the downpipe -well to sing Itsy Bitsy Spider in front of it she suddenly said monkey. What? Then I listened, the birds in the park did sound like chattering monkeys. She's heard them chattering away at the zoo and how is she to know that we only get monkeys at the zoo here? Not at the park across the road from Grandmas place.
> Went to the shopping centre I often take her to. She looked up with a big smile and said Grandmas shop. So in we went and off she ran to the playground area. The off to a car which she sat in for a while and then off and stood in front of the coffee place we often get coffee and Baby Chino at. Seems we have set up a routine.


Good that he was happy chatting. lol
You certainly have, too funny that she goes to play then goes to coffee, a girl after my own heart. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> After I checked her I left the door slightly open thinking she might come out when she woke- but she stood there calling me and saying bear, up. The bear needed to put on the shelf before she left the room! And then the dummy.


Lol! Too sweet.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Good on you Angela! would be an awfully long wander for me, much as I would love to visit Windsor!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really like this recipe. I wonder if I could substitute Almond Flour and whatever to make it rise? I'm going to do some googling and see what I can come up with. Any of you bakers/cooks that would know please chime in!


I know you can use Bob's Red Mill 1 to 1 just like regular all purpose flour, but it has rice flour in it, but you might go to the website and see what they recommend, they have info on all their flours.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


Happy to you both. I hope you have a wonderful day :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


Happy Birthday, ladies.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Be sure to rest lots, your body needs to boost your immunity again. Singles comes when you are run down & your immune system depressed.


Yes, listen to your body and rest and this will help you to heal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd like to try the boots next week so would love to see your notes.


I meant next year----victim of not enough sleep!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So far the only notes I made were, I just did 3 rows of straight single crochet instead of the 6 for adults. Then I followed the shaping of the toe for the adult ones until I had 26 stitches left. I left the front 5 stitches unworked & am working on the back shaft.
> I'm hoping they won't be too wide and sloppy on her as they seem quite wide. I don't know if a person would dare to cut the sole but since I'm putting the felt insole in them for comfort & warmth I'm hoping that will help


Thank you. I'll keep these for next year - which is what I meant instead of "next week" - who am I trying to kid?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


Birthday wishes from me also - Many many more.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the radio that Prince Harry and Meghan are to marry at St. Georges chapel in Windsor in May. Since it's so nearby I may just have a wander over and see what's going on if the crowds are not too big.


How wonderful to be able to see them on their wedding day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, 
Daralene and Lynette a very happy birthday wish to you both.
Gwen, Yes I like the idea of almond flour for the cake, and add some baking powder for rising. It would give it a nice flavour of Christmas with the Almond.
I’m pleased I suggested the book idea for an advent calendar, it’s different but very educational too. Love the book you got Gwen great thoughts in there.
Thank you all re the tree, I’m liking it very much and it sits on the coffee table and sparkles nicely in the light.
Our Boxing Day sales are amazing and many folk buy their gifts for following Christmas on that day. 
Sonja hope you’re rash heals soon and life will be much easier for you, it sounds so debilitating. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I read this before I decided to clean the bathrooms , legs now feel like jelly , time to sit and knit I think , although i think if I sit I just might fall asleep I feel so tired


Sleep is healing! Hugs :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not done here no more , my youngest used to have febrile convulsions when he was a baby and it was luke warm water we used to get his temperature down , that brings back some panicky memories


I'm sure that was panicky. I know DH's doctor threw the thermometer across the room and didn't know if he would live or not. That high of a fever like Sugarsugar's DGD, your son, and DH as a baby had, is terrible. With better antibiotics I am hoping it is more treatable, but that doesn't take away the danger or initial panic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> There are 10 of us. My house is never perfect. I have stuff everywhere. Unloading the RV just adds to it, but I wanted it cleaner than it was. We had a great visit.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , could remember the actress who played his wife but not his


Thinking his real wife was Jessica Tandy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The brand name is Rival. I haven't done a turkey in it but the church uses them at the fall suppers & they come out great. I've done chicken, cabbage rolls & the honey beets for the fall supper. It works great.
> I got it Canadian Tire & they regularly have them on sale this time of year


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, great advice for Sonja. I know there is a thin line for me between doing and overdoing and I pay if I cross it.
> Sonja, hope you can rest the rest of the day.


I'm sure you know from your experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your DH gets things taken care of, better safe than sorry
> I convinced DH to have a mole taken off his back as I was concerned but it was nothing, thank goodness. I'm nervous about melanoma as I knew a woman who had a small bump on the top of her foot, she didn't think anything of it but had it removed because it rubbed on her sandals. It was smaller than the end of my little finger but had spread & after 3 years of misery while taking various treatments she passed & was only in her 50's. Since then I tell family & friends not to ignore anything


Good at your DH got his taken off than having it turn later. Such a terrible shame about the lady who passed in her 50's. In Germany, it was a young member of administration of the radio & tv that passed within 6 months of being diagnosed with melanoma. My one aunt had a melanoma removed about 2 yrs. ago and she is ok, which shocked me. I thought it would be a death sentence. (Not my 99 yr. old aunt.).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Flyty1n, love the idea about the books.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Sorry about the basal cell. Like you say though, it is very treatable. My dh had it about 10 years ago - had to go back every year for 5 years but ever had a recurrence.
> You sure know your stuff for your citizenship application. I'm sure you will pass with flying colors!


Glad your DH is fine. Just don't know why the doctor let it go so long. I've been saying something wasn't right for quite a while and don't see why they wait till it changes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


Thank you Julie.

Honored to have the same day as Kiwifrau!

I won't be celebrating till next week as DH has a concert tonight and then the DGC have performances. We will combine it with going to Buffalo for my fingerprinting and spend the night and find a restaurant there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Happy Birthday, Ladies!


Thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Happy birthday to both of you, from me too. I hope you're both having a wonderful day.


Thank you. I actually forgot today was the 28th till I opened KP and got a Happy Birthday from KP Admin and 2 lovely ladies from KP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> From me also!


Thank you.
:sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday to Lynnette and Daralene. I hope both of you have a super day.


Thanks budasha. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Happy to you both. I hope you have a wonderful day :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday, ladies.


Thanks Martina.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Birthday wishes from me also - Many many more.


Thanks Rookie. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all,
> Daralene and Lynette a very happy birthday wish to you both.
> Gwen, Yes I like the idea of almond flour for the cake, and add some baking powder for rising. It would give it a nice flavour of Christmas with the Almond.
> I'm pleased I suggested the book idea for an advent calendar, it's different but very educational too. Love the book you got Gwen great thoughts in there.
> ...


Thanks Fan. Nice hearing from all of you since DH won't get home till late. I should still be awake but will be tired.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about Marla's mom. Will remember her and be praying all goes well.


Thank you, Marla hadn't heard anything when I talked to her earlier, so we are going on the premise that no news is good news. 
Thank you all for the prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's fantastic news. Did they ever find the dog's owner?


It really is. But no they haven't found the lady, sadly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie.
> 
> Honored to have the same day as Kiwifrau!
> 
> I won't be celebrating till next week as DH has a concert tonight and then the DGC have performances. We will combine it with going to Buffalo for my fingerprinting and spend the night and find a restaurant there.


 :sm24: Hope the Birthday trip is a great one, when it happens!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hoping you are getting to the end of this. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary, i did reduce the night time one , but at the moment im feeling a 100 times better than i was just got a very slight feeling of discomfort as if its letting know i havent really gone yet, more like tenderness and sore than actual full blown pain


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her (collar) blaze looks surprisingly long- wondering if she has mixed breeding?


Yes, she's half Australian Cattle Dog.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I read this before I decided to clean the bathrooms , legs now feel like jelly , time to sit and knit I think , although i think if I sit I just might fall asleep I feel so tired


Oh dear, probably better to have left them, but a good nap might not be a bad thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems there's always someone who has to steal things, it's great the community came together & restocked it.
> Our library takes donated books & sells them for 25 or 50 cents each, money is used to run crafts etc for kids. I donate my books there when done with them.


Our library does 3 book sales a year, we donate there also, and of course we go buy also, great way to get books by authors that David doesn't normally read too try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYNNETTE AND DARALENE, from me too!!!!
Thank you Julie, I never think to check for myself. :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all this from a woman who wasn't sure she wanted to be a grandma. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> And recording here!
> Sure I will often think of monkeys now when I go to the park.
> Her way of saying monkey sounds more like Marty so a monkey I have that has only ever been Monkey is now Marty!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Happy to you both. I hope you have a wonderful day :sm24:


Happy birthday Daralene and Lynette, hope you are both having a lovely day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> all this from a woman who wasn't sure she wanted to be a grandma. lol --- sam


That makes me smile too , its lovely to hear all about Elizabeth and now Gordon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

listen to your body sonja - take a nap. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Wish I read this before I decided to clean the bathrooms , legs now feel like jelly , time to sit and knit I think , although i think if I sit I just might fall asleep I feel so tired


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we see the cushion please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes , Ive finished a christmas cushion although I'm not happy with the Rudolphs think I need to add beads so the eyes show up and I've started a boys shirt, well i think its going to be a shirt


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, she's half Australian Cattle Dog.


Goodness, that is quite a mix!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYNNETTE AND DARALENE, from me too!!!!
> Thank you Julie, I never think to check for myself. :sm12:


 :sm24: First thing I do when I get to the Digest!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear my sweet friend. I sure hope not. Keep resting as if you were still at the worst point so that your body continues to heal and perhaps that won't happen. Sometimes when one feels better they try and do too much and maybe that continues to cause more problems. REST and HEAL!


Good advice this Sonya- Shingles is much more likely to become active when stressed and so a flare up much more likely if you are doing too much for a still recovering body.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do they still take out tonsils? Hope she's better soon.


Yes- but only if repeated attacks of Tonsillitis.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness, that is terribly high. Translates to 105F. Prayers for the sweetie and that the antibiotics take care of it quickly. I remember them talking about putting DH in a bath with ice in it when he was about Serena's age to get a fever that high down. Don't know if that is still done or not?


Not now. Anything that brings on shivering is not used- as shivering increases the body temperature. Do still use cool wet clothes etc but not ice cold. Fans are usually a good option.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love those baby conversations. What precious memories you are making and obviously E is enjoying them so much. She is quite precocious and really ahead with potty training.


She was very quick once they really started. But her Mum was totally out of nappies by this age including night time.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy Birthday, Daralene and Lynnette????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- but only if repeated attacks of Tonsillitis.


 Yes, and in addition to repeated chronic tonsillitis, when the tonsils become so enlarged that they obstruct the airway, "kissing tonsils" and they are just enlarged, not infected, they cause the face to change in shape and the child becomes a mouth breather in an attempt to get enough oxygen to live on. Hypertrophic tonsils then become necessary to be removed. It is amazing how much better a child who has hypertrrophic tonsils breathes immediately after a tonsillectomy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Lynnette and Daralene! May the day be as lovely as you are!*


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning everyone! All the company has left and my house looks relatively normal again. We had a wonderful weekend but I do enjoy the quiet again. Won't be for long as the youngest son and dil with their 2 are coming back on Saturday as they have a wedding to attend. The littlest one turns 2 on Sunday. He's the cutest little guy ever! That's my unbiased opinion! He and his 4 year old brother love watching peppa pig. The little one has decided he's George and walks around on his tippy toes, arms held stiffly in front of him making little pig grunts. So funny! Sure sounds like he could take a lesson or two from E as far as potty training goes though!
> Yes, there was a lot of cooking going on when the children were all at home! We always had a huge garden so lots of canning and freezing also. My husband still grows way too much produce which I then feel obligated to not let go to waste so I end up freezing and canning it all and then giving it away. Anyhow, I told him this is the year we are definitely cutting back...hope he can do it!
> I'm leaving early tomorrow to go visit my newest grandson.
> Sonya, hope the second rash doesn't happen. Sounds like you are doing better. I know I miss people all the time so if I don't comment it's because my memory is faulty not that I don't care.
> Wishing you all a wonderful day.


2 is such a delightful age. Well the young ages all have their delights.
Boys are meant to be slower with toilet training-guess I will have more idea in a couple of years. And I sure know that not all kids train easily. Maryanne was a real handful and finally cottoned on when her little sister saw what I was trying to teach her big sister! And had loads of accidents for a long time after.
E doesn't watch much TV but I can't see her going round copying something she had seen like you GS does. But they are all so different aren't they?
Won't be long until the newest one is 'talking' to you either as Gordon is only just 2 months. Enjoy cuddling him when you meet him tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm going to ehad out for a walk now- haven't walked much for a number of days and we are looking at 38 today- the old 100. So won't want to later in the day thats for sure. So out for a morning coffee before I need to head out for a while this morning. And then back here to work on making really good progress in the Toot Toot jumper. And with suggestions from Sonya work out what to do for the Toot Toot dress.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to both Birthday girls, Lynette and Daralene.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


Happy Birthday to both of you beautiful ladies!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> We've had lovely weather here the last few days.
> We still have a roast for Christmas- will be 24th this year as Bretts sister is down from Darwin with her husband and almost 1 year old son.
> Then we will go to my sisters for the evening but that will just be something light.
> Maryanne will be here Christmas Day and we will do soemthing but trying to decide what- so far the suggestions have been roast lamb (David loves it and think Maryanne does too. But i find it very ordinary). Or lasagna which we all love- but would need to make it on the 23rd as no time on the 24th or the morning of 25th. 23rd is Vicks birthday but she is talking of a brunch so would be time after.
> Elizabeth will be very happy- seeing Grandma three days in a row!


Oh my! Hope the roast can be done outside on the BBQ and not heat up kitchen. We tend to have cold meats and seafood and salad items because of the heat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just outside and captured this special moment.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just outside and captured this special moment.


Beautiful sky, and house.????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie.
> 
> Honored to have the same day as Kiwifrau!
> 
> I won't be celebrating till next week as DH has a concert tonight and then the DGC have performances. We will combine it with going to Buffalo for my fingerprinting and spend the night and find a restaurant there.


I've never heard of anyone celebrating fingerprinting-but then those I've heard about weren't for something as noble as citizenship. You'll do fantastic on the test.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Hope the Birthday trip is a great one, when it happens!


Thanks so much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Good morning everyone! All the company has left and my house looks relatively normal again. We had a wonderful weekend but I do enjoy the quiet again. Won't be for long as the youngest son and dil with their 2 are coming back on Saturday as they have a wedding to attend. The littlest one turns 2 on Sunday. He's the cutest little guy ever! That's my unbiased opinion! He and his 4 year old brother love watching peppa pig. The little one has decided he's George and walks around on his tippy toes, arms held stiffly in front of him making little pig grunts. So funny! Sure sounds like he could take a lesson or two from E as far as potty training goes though!
> Yes, there was a lot of cooking going on when the children were all at home! We always had a huge garden so lots of canning and freezing also. My husband still grows way too much produce which I then feel obligated to not let go to waste so I end up freezing and canning it all and then giving it away. Anyhow, I told him this is the year we are definitely cutting back...hope he can do it!
> I'm leaving early tomorrow to go visit my newest grandson.
> Sonya, hope the second rash doesn't happen. Sounds like you are doing better. I know I miss people all the time so if I don't comment it's because my memory is faulty not that I don't care.
> Wishing you all a wonderful day.


Thank you Maatje
Your grand children sound adorable, hope you have a lovely visit with your newest grandson


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYNNETTE AND DARALENE, from me too!!!!
> Thank you Julie, I never think to check for myself. :sm12:


Thanks so much. My son just called me and I thought perhaps I had forgotten to pick up one of the grandchildren, but it was to wish me a Happy Birthday. How nice.

I'm going to go out and get myself some take out soon.
The lunch and dinner I had last week on Friday were both birthday meals, so I don't feel alone or let down at all. Being married to a musician, I am used to celebrating many things on another day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Daralene and Lynette, hope you are both having a lovely day


Thank you. It has been a gorgeous day with beautiful weather and wonderful celebrating with all my KTP friends from all over the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> ????Happy Birthday, Daralene and Lynnette????


Awww, like the music notes. Thank you so much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just outside and captured this special moment.


Beautiful Daralene , no chance of beautiful pictures here as the weather is awful, we have had snow , then heavy rain followed by hailstone and its cold , son has just arrived safely home from work so Im now going to sleep. Goodnight everyone ⭐????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday, Lynnette and Daralene! May the day be as lovely as you are!*


Lovely, thank you Sorlenna.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm going to ehad out for a walk now- haven't walked much for a number of days and we are looking at 38 today- the old 100. So won't want to later in the day thats for sure. So out for a morning coffee before I need to head out for a while this morning. And then back here to work on making really good progress in the Toot Toot jumper. And with suggestions from Sonya work out what to do for the Toot Toot dress.


Wow, you are really hot. Enjoy your "" walks in the future.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to both Birthday girls, Lynette and Daralene.


Thank you so much. Just waiting for work traffic to die down and going to get myself a lovely Thai Fish Panang for dinner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the radio that Prince Harry and Meghan are to marry at St. Georges chapel in Windsor in May. Since it's so nearby I may just have a wander over and see what's going on if the crowds are not too big.


I'm sure the crowds will be small for you :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday to both of you beautiful ladies!!


Thanks Tami. When DH mentioned how old I was today I said that it sounded like a gift as I'm always a year younger at my birthday than I think I am. Now I will start thinking I will be 73 next year, so when I hit 73, I'll think, wow, I'm not 74 till next year, and on and on. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Beautiful sky, and house.????


Thank you. It's like the clouds were framing the house.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never heard of anyone celebrating fingerprinting-but then those I've heard about weren't for something as noble as citizenship. You'll do fantastic on the test.


Me either. :sm23:

After the fingerprinting I will get a notification in the mail of when my interview/test will be. Now that will be worth celebrating if I pass.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's going low enough, that she's getting disoriented and passing out, so may have the numbers wrong.


That shouldn't be causing disorientation and passing out. So either the numbers are wrong or something else is going on. With the disorientation I would be wanting other options checked out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Daralene and Lynette!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Daralene , no chance of beautiful pictures here as the weather is awful, we have had snow , then heavy rain followed by hailstone and its cold , son has just arrived safely home from work so Im now going to sleep. Goodnight everyone ⭐????


Hope you get some really good sleep without pain. Sorry about the bad weather. I know I will treasure this day as these days will be few and far between now. May be the last like this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Daralene and Lynette!


Kate, thank you. What a lovely knitting Birthday Card! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just outside and captured this special moment.


Lovely!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just outside and captured this special moment.


Beautiful. :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Daralene , no chance of beautiful pictures here as the weather is awful, we have had snow , then heavy rain followed by hailstone and its cold , son has just arrived safely home from work so Im now going to sleep. Goodnight everyone ⭐????


Goodnight Sonja. Hope your pain is subsiding more now and you are able to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm sure the crowds will be small for you :sm02:


At least the crowds in Windsor won't be as big as if it was in London. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Goodnight Sonja. Hope your pain is subsiding more now and you are able to get a good night's sleep.


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> At least the crowds in Windsor won't be as big as if it was in London. :sm02:


And surely things are less constricted at Windsor? 
I had the first experience of a large crowd for a long time, going through the Train Hub on Sunday- not my favourite experience.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. It's like the clouds were framing the house.


Yes a beautiful picture


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> all this from a woman who wasn't sure she wanted to be a grandma. lol --- sam


I often laugh at myself about that. Still am amazed by how I much I love it. And Kate well understands having been the same :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just outside and captured this special moment.


What a gorgeous sky. And the house looks so good sitting there. But it does look like it will be a lot to look after and so having to sell when DH retires might well be a good thing rather than continuing to try to maintain it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Friends in Australia, NZ, etc....what is it like to celebrate Christmas in summer? It was awkward enough in Southern California as I recall many bbq Christmas dinners as it is often very nice weather in LA and surrounds then. But, what about it being summer actually. For those of you who have lived in snow or at least in this hemisphere, what are the differences. And, children, do they wonder of the difference in weather, etc.?


With readily available bbqs capable of doing roasts outside, cold roast meats are making a comeback onto dinner table. For me, I think plan is for dinner at DSs place with DM, DSF and all her kids. Hoping pool will be clean so can swim as well. I will do gift exchange when I go over for dinner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm back from the walk but need to go out soon. As I walked past the park I did wonder if I should go and look for monkeys. Then decided neighbours are probably puzzled enough by me singing to a drain pipe- what would they think if I was out looking for monkeys? :sm01:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I often laugh at myself about that. Still am amazed by how I much I love it. And Kate well understands having been the same :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie.
> 
> Honored to have the same day as Kiwifrau!
> 
> I won't be celebrating till next week as DH has a concert tonight and then the DGC have performances. We will combine it with going to Buffalo for my fingerprinting and spend the night and find a restaurant there.


I hope you have a really nice time in Buffalo, apart from fingerprinting. I used to know Buffalo so well when I was a teen and now, haven't been there in ages. I really would like to go over but hesitate to go alone. I hope I can convince my brother to take me and show me around. I'm sure things have really changed since I used to spend weekends there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh my! Hope the roast can be done outside on the BBQ and not heat up kitchen. We tend to have cold meats and seafood and salad items because of the heat.


I just received our local Canadian Tire flyer and see they have an electric roaster on sale. So off went hoping to score. My face i s a little red--the sale doesn't start until Friday. Hopefully I will be able to buy one as it's a special sale.

I'm just watching the news. Michelle Obama was in Toronto today speaking to women. It seems that her message was very inspiring and appreciated by all the women who attended.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just outside and captured this special moment.


What a fantastic array of colours!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely flowers.
> I do hope that the symptom that you recognized doesn't mean that your DM is headed toward Alzheimer's, but it's good that she didn't argue that it is a concern.
> I certainly hope your cold and allergies go soon.


Some of her behaviors, past and present are so like her DM at same age, who did have Alzheimer's, so it is a concern. But, unlike her DM, we are able to keep my DMs brain more active with craft and computer games.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't realize the new bride-to-be was older than Harry and divorced and raised Catholic!
Wow some change for the Windsors, yes?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I didn't realize the new bride-to-be was older than Harry and divorced and raised Catholic!
> Wow some change for the Windsors, yes?


The fact that she has been accepted despite all that, may reflect that Harry is now quite a way down the line of succession after George and Charlotte, and presumably baby #3.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just bought this very minimalist untraditional Christmas tree, no messy needles to clean up!


 :sm24: Love it


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I see...yes not quite the Mrs. Simpson kerfuffle, right!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness, that is terribly high. Translates to 105F. Prayers for the sweetie and that the antibiotics take care of it quickly. I remember them talking about putting DH in a bath with ice in it when he was about Serena's age to get a fever that high down. Don't know if that is still done or not?


As a pediatric nurse in the 1960's I can remember giving many ice and alcohol baths for patients with high fevers. It seemed to be the going treatment ordered by the doctors at the time. I always felt so sorry for the poor little ones, as they shivered so much. I am glad that treatment is not done anymore!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks so much. My son just called me and I thought perhaps I had forgotten to pick up one of the grandchildren, but it was to wish me a Happy Birthday. How nice.
> 
> I'm going to go out and get myself some take out soon.
> The lunch and dinner I had last week on Friday were both birthday meals, so I don't feel alone or let down at all. Being married to a musician, I am used to celebrating many things on another day.


How lovely that your son called to wish you a happy birthday. Sometimes children have a tendency to forget special occasions.

On another note, I have a friend who is a musician and he and his wife never get to bed before 4 a.m. He is a pianist and composes but he has played many gigs. My DH and I were really close to them and then when we moved, we lost touch. I was able to find them this past year after 30 years and I had hoped to get together with them. For a few months, we emailed back and forth and then for some unknown reason, I stopped hearing from them. I feel so sad about that. I don't know whether it has something to do with me being a widow and my friend feeling threatened. I certainly hope not. Since I was the last one to write to her, I hesitate to write again. Any advice?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The fact that she has been accepted despite all that, may reflect that Harry is now quite a way down the line of succession after George and Charlotte, and presumably baby #3.


From what I understand, Harry will be 6th in line so not likely he will ever by King. I'm sure this pleases him. Harry and Megan look so happy and I really wish them all the best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I see...yes not quite the Mrs. Simpson kerfuffle, right!


Edward was already King- just not crowned as such- people came up very moralistic- I think Wallace Simpson had two previous marriages, if I remember right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> From what I understand, Harry will be 6th in line so not likely he will ever by King. I'm sure this pleases him. Harry and Megan look so happy and I really wish them all the best.


I do hope for everyone's sake, that it all works out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> As a pediatric nurse in the 1960's I can remember giving many ice and alcohol baths for patients with high fevers. It seemed to be the going treatment ordered by the doctors at the time. I always felt so sorry for the poor little ones, as they shivered so much. I am glad that treatment is not done anymore!


A few years ago, my DH had such a high fever. I was terrified. I just kept bathing him in cool water and finally got his temperature to drop. I never want to go through anything like that again.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm back from the walk but need to go out soon. As I walked past the park I did wonder if I should go and look for monkeys. Then decided neighbours are probably puzzled enough by me singing to a drain pipe- what would they think if I was out looking for monkeys? :sm01:


Loving this remark..loving that you are sharing your wonderful experiences with me. I walked by my drainpipe today but didn't have the courage to sing about spiders to it. Still, I think it might be a grand experience. Thanks for the chuckle.
Julie, so glad you are getting out more and walking so much more and better. That is awesome. 
Awaiting more cold weather here, but nothing like has been experienced in North Yorkshire. Is this quite expected at this time of year there?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loving this remark..loving that you are sharing your wonderful experiences with me. I walked by my drainpipe today but didn't have the courage to sing about spiders to it. Still, I think it might be a grand experience. Thanks for the chuckle.
> Julie, so glad you are getting out more and walking so much more and better. That is awesome.
> Awaiting more cold weather here, but nothing like has been experienced in North Yorkshire. Is this quite expected at this time of year there?


 :sm24: LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Trying again- took a while to sort the download from the phone- some flowers I spotted walking down our road, yesterday. The colour is actually more intense- if anyone can identify them, that would be great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


Happy birthday from me too


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying again- took a while to sort the download from the phone- some flowers I spotted walking down our road, yesterday. The colour is actually more intense- if anyone can identify them, that would be great!


I thought they were what we call wood violets, viola odorata See if this is what they look like. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viola_odorata I love the picture..so nice to be reminded of spring. However, in looking at the leaves, don't know if this is so or not as wood violets have rounder leaves I think. Someone surely will know. I think they are beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had a wonderful day drove to Lone Pine stopping to take pics on. The way. Sat in camp chairs looking out over Alabama Hills and Mt. Whitney, then had lunch with my AA sponsor! My soul is happy!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying again- took a while to sort the download from the phone- some flowers I spotted walking down our road, yesterday. The colour is actually more intense- if anyone can identify them, that would be great!


Could they be the purple toadflax- linaria? Definitely not violets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I thought they were what we call wood violets, viola odorata See if this is what they look like. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viola_odorata I love the picture..so nice to be reminded of spring. However, in looking at the leaves, don't know if this is so or not as wood violets have rounder leaves I think. Someone surely will know. I think they are beautiful.


Definitely not a violet- the leaf structure is more like that of some lilies- they are long and spiky. I agree it is a very sweet little flower!

Edit: I have looked up Linaria, and again the leaves are all wrong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody, prayers worked, Marla talked to her sister this afternoon, mom came through surgery with flying colors, is in good spirits and was up walking, she goes to rehab tomorrow I think, or maybe next week, I have forgotten what Marla said on that, but either way, that's pretty darn impressive. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness, that is quite a mix!


It really is. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: First thing I do when I get to the Digest!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just outside and captured this special moment.


That's beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks so much. My son just called me and I thought perhaps I had forgotten to pick up one of the grandchildren, but it was to wish me a Happy Birthday. How nice.
> 
> I'm going to go out and get myself some take out soon.
> The lunch and dinner I had last week on Friday were both birthday meals, so I don't feel alone or let down at all. Being married to a musician, I am used to celebrating many things on another day.


And it makes the celebration last longer which is never a bad thing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Daralene , no chance of beautiful pictures here as the weather is awful, we have had snow , then heavy rain followed by hailstone and its cold , son has just arrived safely home from work so Im now going to sleep. Goodnight everyone ⭐????


Glad he's home safe, hope you wake well rested and feeling even better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That shouldn't be causing disorientation and passing out. So either the numbers are wrong or something else is going on. With the disorientation I would be wanting other options checked out.


Yes, the numbers were wrong, Marla told me earlier what they were and it was much lower. But yes, she is going to see a neurologist and another cardiologist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm back from the walk but need to go out soon. As I walked past the park I did wonder if I should go and look for monkeys. Then decided neighbours are probably puzzled enough by me singing to a drain pipe- what would they think if I was out looking for monkeys? :sm01:


Lol! They'll think you are very young at heart. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Some of her behaviors, past and present are so like her DM at same age, who did have Alzheimer's, so it is a concern. But, unlike her DM, we are able to keep my DMs brain more active with craft and computer games.


It's very good that you are able to keep her brain busy, that is a big help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I'll keep these for next year - which is what I meant instead of "next week" - who am I trying to kid?


Actually they are so quick you could probably fit them in. GDs only took 2 evenings. I still need to get buttons for DILs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying again- took a while to sort the download from the phone- some flowers I spotted walking down our road, yesterday. The colour is actually more intense- if anyone can identify them, that would be great!


Very pretty, no idea what it is, but very pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- but only if repeated attacks of Tonsillitis.


Here, my friends GD had trouble, they said 13 episodes in 1 year & they will take them out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had a wonderful day drove to Lone Pine stopping to take pics on. The way. Sat in camp chairs looking out over Alabama Hills and Mt. Whitney, then had lunch with my AA sponsor! My soul is happy!


That sounds like a wonderfully relaxing day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually they are so quick you could probably fit them in. GDs only took 2 evenings. I still need to get buttons for DILs


Those look great. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, and in addition to repeated chronic tonsillitis, when the tonsils become so enlarged that they obstruct the airway, "kissing tonsils" and they are just enlarged, not infected, they cause the face to change in shape and the child becomes a mouth breather in an attempt to get enough oxygen to live on. Hypertrophic tonsils then become necessary to be removed. It is amazing how much better a child who has hypertrrophic tonsils breathes immediately after a tonsillectomy.


When I was a child all my friends & relatives had tonsils out at about 6 yrs, I wish I had, I had to have them out at 34 yrs & it was horrible


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just outside and captured this special moment.


Great picture, you sure have a nice house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm back from the walk but need to go out soon. As I walked past the park I did wonder if I should go and look for monkeys. Then decided neighbours are probably puzzled enough by me singing to a drain pipe- what would they think if I was out looking for monkeys? :sm01:


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The flowers may be spiderwort (?). Very pretty whatever they are.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery 
Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????

I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


You have the missing component in our Christmas downunder "real snow" looks great !!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


Those look great. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a wonderfully relaxing day.


Was wonderful. Happy Marla's moms surgery went well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now fried pudding for Boxing Day breakfast sounds luscious. With left over of your Brandy Sauce- if any left. Always have pud left over.
> 
> On a totally different topic are you getting local Black Friday Sales? I refuse to even look at any of the local Black Friday Sales. It has nothing to do with us so why should they even be using it? Another marketing ploy.
> Lincraft have for weeks now been selling their Christmas items at 25% off- why not just sell them at that price from the start instead of putting up the price so people buy them thinking they are getting a bargain. Close to Christmas to sell them off I get or after but almost as soon as they go into the shop?


Yes I saw that with Lincraft, I agree just make them cheaper in the first place all the time. :sm07:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, prayers worked, Marla talked to her sister this afternoon, mom came through surgery with flying colors, is in good spirits and was up walking, she goes to rehab tomorrow I think, or maybe next week, I have forgotten what Marla said on that, but either way, that's pretty darn impressive. :sm04:


TTL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually they are so quick you could probably fit them in. GDs only took 2 evenings. I still need to get buttons for DILs


They look great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


Very festive.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, will keep Eric in my prayers.


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well one little girl is growing up. We went and got a mattress protector this morning and said it for the bed which she could sleep in if she wanted. When I put her down for her nap I said do you want the cot or the bed? Started towards the cot then stopped and went to the bed. So we put the things on the bed went through the normal routine and when I checked she was sleeping and had hardly stirred.


Gosh that was easy! Good job. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, Marla's mom on prayer list.


And from me.... I hope the surgery went well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I thought i was doing really well as the pain is almost gone and the rash looks as if its fading , till someone told me that a second rash comes back along with the pain again
> Really hoping this doesnt happen


 :sm06: Gosh I hope that information is wrong. Glad you are so far doing better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I didn't realize the new bride-to-be was older than Harry and divorced and raised Catholic!
> Wow some change for the Windsors, yes?


Changed days indeed! However she's not Catholic although she went to a Catholic school - according to the press she will be baptised and confirmed into the Church of England (of which his granny is head) before the wedding.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Poor wee soul, I hope she feels a lot better today.


She is a little bit better today, at least she has eaten a few things today. She still getting temperatures but not quite as high and I think she slept a little better last night.

Well today was 35c and is still 32c at 6.30pm. And tomorrow the same... :sm12: Then Friday to Sunday it is to be much cooler but warnings of severe rain over those days up to 100mm!! Good heavens I hope we dont get that much!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Edward was already King- just not crowned as such- people came up very moralistic- I think Wallace Simpson had two previous marriages, if I remember right.


My DM remembered singing a song whilst playing at skipping ropes which went, "Hark the Herald angels sing, Mrs Simpson stole our King!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had a wonderful day drove to Lone Pine stopping to take pics on. The way. Sat in camp chairs looking out over Alabama Hills and Mt. Whitney, then had lunch with my AA sponsor! My soul is happy!


Sounds like a good day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, prayers worked, Marla talked to her sister this afternoon, mom came through surgery with flying colors, is in good spirits and was up walking, she goes to rehab tomorrow I think, or maybe next week, I have forgotten what Marla said on that, but either way, that's pretty darn impressive. :sm04:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually they are so quick you could probably fit them in. GDs only took 2 evenings. I still need to get buttons for DILs


They look great! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was a child all my friends & relatives had tonsils out at about 6 yrs, I wish I had, I had to have them out at 34 yrs & it was horrible


I was 6 when I got my tonsils and adenoids out and it was very common here at that time too. I remember having to sit in a room with other kids all wearing gowns and hats, then being made to walk into the operating theatre and being told to "Climb up there" onto the operating trolley!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


They look great - very festive! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Goodnight Sonja. Hope your pain is subsiding more now and you are able to get a good night's sleep.


Thank you Angela , didnt sleep very well but it had nothing to do with the shingles as the pain is almost gone , just one of those nights were my eyes wouldnt stay shut


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MindyT said:


> I didn't realize the new bride-to-be was older than Harry and divorced and raised Catholic!
> Wow some change for the Windsors, yes?


The law changed to allow for divorced prople to be married in the protestant church a few years ago , and she will be baptised and comfirmed before the wedding , so they havent changed that much


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And surely things are less constricted at Windsor?
> I had the first experience of a large crowd for a long time, going through the Train Hub on Sunday- not my favourite experience.


My plan would be to drive over to a friend's house, leave my car there and walk in to town. It's not the crowds that would bother me so much as a long time spent just standing around waiting for things to happen. I find standing more tiring than walking these days.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

MindyT said:


> I didn't realize the new bride-to-be was older than Harry and divorced and raised Catholic!
> Wow some change for the Windsors, yes?


Change indeed!! She ticks all the boxes in that department.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually they are so quick you could probably fit them in. GDs only took 2 evenings. I still need to get buttons for DILs


They look great Bonnie , definitley going to try them , unfortunately will have to wait till shops start selling flip flops again, know i can get some from the pound shop


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, prayers worked, Marla talked to her sister this afternoon, mom came through surgery with flying colors, is in good spirits and was up walking, she goes to rehab tomorrow I think, or maybe next week, I have forgotten what Marla said on that, but either way, that's pretty darn impressive. :sm04:


That is good news. I hope she makes a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


You take pictures like me Bonnie????. They look lovely


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


Those look very pretty in the snow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I was 6 when I got my tonsils and adenoids out and it was very common here at that time too. I remember having to sit in a room with other kids all wearing gowns and hats, then being made to walk into the operating theatre and being told to "Climb up there" onto the operating trolley!


Me too, and I remember the operating theatre walls were tiled with green and cream tiles!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> How lovely that your son called to wish you a happy birthday. Sometimes children have a tendency to forget special occasions.
> 
> On another note, I have a friend who is a musician and he and his wife never get to bed before 4 a.m. He is a pianist and composes but he has played many gigs. My DH and I were really close to them and then when we moved, we lost touch. I was able to find them this past year after 30 years and I had hoped to get together with them. For a few months, we emailed back and forth and then for some unknown reason, I stopped hearing from them. I feel so sad about that. I don't know whether it has something to do with me being a widow and my friend feeling threatened. I certainly hope not. Since I was the last one to write to her, I hesitate to write again. Any advice?


I would contact them again and say you are just checking to se if they got your last email. If they lead such busy lives it may have just got put aside and forgotten that it hadn't been responded to. I know that if I don't reply things often get left and forgotten no matter how much I was interested in something. And I'm not particularly busy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Loving this remark..loving that you are sharing your wonderful experiences with me. I walked by my drainpipe today but didn't have the courage to sing about spiders to it. Still, I think it might be a grand experience. Thanks for the chuckle.
> Julie, so glad you are getting out more and walking so much more and better. That is awesome.
> Awaiting more cold weather here, but nothing like has been experienced in North Yorkshire. Is this quite expected at this time of year there?


Standing there with a 2 year old in my arms does excuse some odd behaviour.
Think it should be OK to share this photo with you all. Yesterday in the shopping centre (Grandma's shop :sm01: ) E wanted to buy a roll of wrapping paper. As it was only $1 I decided to get it- figure we can cut it up and glue it onto paper. Well what better way to carry a roll of paper than using it as a hobby horse in the shopping centre? Did prompt me to finish felting the horses head for a hobby horse David and I are doing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying again- took a while to sort the download from the phone- some flowers I spotted walking down our road, yesterday. The colour is actually more intense- if anyone can identify them, that would be great!


There are very pretty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, prayers worked, Marla talked to her sister this afternoon, mom came through surgery with flying colors, is in good spirits and was up walking, she goes to rehab tomorrow I think, or maybe next week, I have forgotten what Marla said on that, but either way, that's pretty darn impressive. :sm04:


Thats wonderful news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well after spending time looking at Ravelry, exchanging PMs with Sonya about a dress for E I have gone back to my original plan of a short sleeved cotton jumper (sweater) with a train on the front. Decided if I was to have a chance of finishing it by Sunday (will wait and give E her present on Sunday when Granddad is there) I didn't have time to get a dress done especially in 4 ply/fingering which I want as it so she can be diverted with this one if she want to wear the toot Toot jumper which is long sleeved and woolen


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness, that is terribly high. Translates to 105F. Prayers for the sweetie and that the antibiotics take care of it quickly. I remember them talking about putting DH in a bath with ice in it when he was about Serena's age to get a fever that high down. Don't know if that is still done or not?


They say luke warm water not too cold, DD puts her in shower and that combined with panadol it reduces it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the numbers were wrong, Marla told me earlier what they were and it was much lower. But yes, she is going to see a neurologist and another cardiologist.


That sounds wise- if much lower could be but still needs checking that it is not something else.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Standing there with a 2 year old in my arms does excuse some odd behaviour.
> Think it should be OK to share this photo with you all. Yesterday in the shopping centre (Grandma's shop :sm01: ) E wanted to buy a roll of wrapping paper. As it was only $1 I decided to get it- figure we can cut it up and glue it onto paper. Well what better way to carry a roll of paper than using it as a hobby horse in the shopping centre? Did prompt me to finish felting the horses head for a hobby horse David and I are doing.


Aaww thanks for sharing. How cute to "ride" her xmas paper roll. LOL. She will love the hobby horse when it is finished. Serena still rides around my backyard with one sometimes. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Standing there with a 2 year old in my arms does excuse some odd behaviour.
> Think it should be OK to share this photo with you all. Yesterday in the shopping centre (Grandma's shop :sm01: ) E wanted to buy a roll of wrapping paper. As it was only $1 I decided to get it- figure we can cut it up and glue it onto paper. Well what better way to carry a roll of paper than using it as a hobby horse in the shopping centre? Did prompt me to finish felting the horses head for a hobby horse David and I are doing.


How cute and I love the hairstyle! Caitlin loves Peppa Pig so when I saw this outfit I had to buy it, didn't I?!! :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maryanne and I went to Spotlight today to get what we wanted (figured that way I could start the jumper tonight). As I said if I spent over $60 then it was worth me spending $100 as the next $40 were free. So we got what we wanted- set of sheets for the bed, the cotton yarn for Es jumper, and yarn for 2 Kris Kringles- well it came to $60.85. S I just had to get more yarn.
Both include patterns that I like the look of. And both are in containers that the yarn sits in and threads through a hole. The bottom bag is reusable. Both along th elines of the cakes yarn but with more meterage. Top one is cotton and acrylic while the bottom one is 100% acrylic. 500gms between then- has had a very negative impact on my stash for the year. But who can say no to free yarn? And as the top one was 29.99 and the bottom one 9.99 I actually paid a whole 2 cents less than I would have! 
However I think that December will be mainly spent finishing of items for Es birthday and then Christmas. So should help it a little but won't get me anywhere using more than I obtained in 2017. But it has helped me think twice about buying yarn so will do the same thing again next year. And I have rather enjoyed the challenge so well worth while keeping it up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> MAryanne and I went to SPotlight today to get waht we wanted. As I said if I spent over $60 then it was worth me spending $100 as the next $40 were free. So we got what we wanted- set of sheets for the bed, the cotton yarn for Es jumper, and yarn for 2 Kris Kringles- well it came to $60.85. S I just had to get more yarn.
> Both include patterns that I like the look of. And both are in containers that the yarn sits in and threads through a hole. The bottom bag is reusable. Both along th elines of the cakes yarn but with more meterage. Top one is cotton and acrylic while the bottom one is 100% acrylic. 500gms between then- has had a very negative impact on my stash for the year. But who can say no to free yarn?
> However I think that December will be mainly spent finishing of items for Es birthday and then Christmas. So should help it a little but won't get me anywhere using more than I obtained in 2017. But it has helped me think twice about buying yarn so will do the same thing again next year. And I have rather enjoyed the challenge so well worth while keeping it up.


Sounds a good deal!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds a good deal!


My spelling errors are still there so therefore pre-editing and photos


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> How cute and I love the hairstyle! Caitlin loves Peppa Pig so when I saw this outfit I had to buy it, didn't I?!! :sm09:


The hairstyle keeps it out her eyes- and she doesn't like it in her eyes.
Well yes how you say no to it- like me knitting Toot-Toot jumpers


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaww thanks for sharing. How cute to "ride" her xmas paper roll. LOL. She will love the hobby horse when it is finished. Serena still rides around my backyard with one sometimes. :sm11:


I've now finished felting the head. So just a few bits left to do which will be part of my December finishing off.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually they are so quick you could probably fit them in. GDs only took 2 evenings. I still need to get buttons for DILs


Those are cute- do they have toddler sizes?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here, my friends GD had trouble, they said 13 episodes in 1 year & they will take them out.


13 is a lot- the poor child spends an awful lot of time sick that way. Round about every 4 weeks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


Pretty- and the snow does make it more attractive


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh that was easy! Good job. :sm24:


Vicky and I had talked about it Monday and she ws saying didn't want to tell me what to do but that I chance to sleep in a bed before they went would be good. I told her I had been thinking about it (partly becuase of them going away) and then came with the idea of doing it the way we did and making the choice Es. See what happens next week. I'm sure it won't always be that easy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Changed days indeed! However she's not Catholic although she went to a Catholic school - according to the press she will be baptised and confirmed into the Church of England (of which his granny is head) before the wedding.


Heard she is actually Protestant but not C of E (Episcopalian in the US)-thus the need to be baptised and confirmed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She is a little bit better today, at least she has eaten a few things today. She still getting temperatures but not quite as high and I think she slept a little better last night.
> 
> Well today was 35c and is still 32c at 6.30pm. And tomorrow the same... :sm12: Then Friday to Sunday it is to be much cooler but warnings of severe rain over those days up to 100mm!! Good heavens I hope we dont get that much!


Fortunately our rain is over the next couple of days- with not a lot after that as the cricket is here from Saturday. You will have plenty in a few weeks- rarely does a Boxing Day test go by without losing a significant amount of play due to rain over the 5 days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I read this before I decided to clean the bathrooms , legs now feel like jelly , time to sit and knit I think , although i think if I sit I just might fall asleep I feel so tired


Yes you must take it easy and pace yourself, lots of rest still. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty, no idea what it is, but very pretty.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The flowers may be spiderwort (?). Very pretty whatever they are.


Not quite there yet- these flowers were not triangular, and the leaves are different!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not done here no more , my youngest used to have febrile convulsions when he was a baby and it was luke warm water we used to get his temperature down , that brings back some panicky memories


Very scary. Both my kids suffered with lots of tonsilitis. They wouldnt take DS's out back then (out of fashion for a while I think) but DD did have hers out when she was about 12.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


I love the contrast of the greenery and the red bows.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DM remembered singing a song whilst playing at skipping ropes which went, "Hark the Herald angels sing, Mrs Simpson stole our King!"


LOL :sm24: I wonder if anyone still sings it? The best nursery rhymes come from just such a source.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> My plan would be to drive over to a friend's house, leave my car there and walk in to town. It's not the crowds that would bother me so much as a long time spent just standing around waiting for things to happen. I find standing more tiring than walking these days.


 :sm24: 
That is a real difference between us and the UK, with our only 4 million nationwide crowds like that are uncommon.
I would get very sore feet, standing around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Standing there with a 2 year old in my arms does excuse some odd behaviour.
> Think it should be OK to share this photo with you all. Yesterday in the shopping centre (Grandma's shop :sm01: ) E wanted to buy a roll of wrapping paper. As it was only $1 I decided to get it- figure we can cut it up and glue it onto paper. Well what better way to carry a roll of paper than using it as a hobby horse in the shopping centre? Did prompt me to finish felting the horses head for a hobby horse David and I are doing.


I think it would be very hard to identify her from this! Lovely hair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> There are very pretty.


Still puzzled as to what they are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> How cute and I love the hairstyle! Caitlin loves Peppa Pig so when I saw this outfit I had to buy it, didn't I?!! :sm09:


 :sm24: of course!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> LOL :sm24: I wonder if anyone still sings it? The best nursery rhymes come from just such a source.


Another (this time bouncing balls instead of skipping) was

"One, two, three O'Leary,
I saw Wallace Beery
Sitting on his bumble-eery
Kissing Shirley Temple!"

Don't know why these two have stuck in my head! I remember Wallace Beery as being the uncle in Circus Boy with Mickey Dolenz (later of The Monkeys fame) as the boy"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne and I went to Spotlight today to get what we wanted (figured that way I could start the jumper tonight). As I said if I spent over $60 then it was worth me spending $100 as the next $40 were free. So we got what we wanted- set of sheets for the bed, the cotton yarn for Es jumper, and yarn for 2 Kris Kringles- well it came to $60.85. S I just had to get more yarn.
> Both include patterns that I like the look of. And both are in containers that the yarn sits in and threads through a hole. The bottom bag is reusable. Both along th elines of the cakes yarn but with more meterage. Top one is cotton and acrylic while the bottom one is 100% acrylic. 500gms between then- has had a very negative impact on my stash for the year. But who can say no to free yarn? And as the top one was 29.99 and the bottom one 9.99 I actually paid a whole 2 cents less than I would have!
> However I think that December will be mainly spent finishing of items for Es birthday and then Christmas. So should help it a little but won't get me anywhere using more than I obtained in 2017. But it has helped me think twice about buying yarn so will do the same thing again next year. And I have rather enjoyed the challenge so well worth while keeping it up.


Nothing like this in our Spotlight, lucky you, Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another (this time bouncing balls instead of skipping) was
> 
> "One, two, three O'Leary,
> I saw Wallace Beery
> ...


Kids!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


Oooh 2 Birthdays! Happy Birthday ladies from me too. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Standing there with a 2 year old in my arms does excuse some odd behaviour.
> Think it should be OK to share this photo with you all. Yesterday in the shopping centre (Grandma's shop :sm01: ) E wanted to buy a roll of wrapping paper. As it was only $1 I decided to get it- figure we can cut it up and glue it onto paper. Well what better way to carry a roll of paper than using it as a hobby horse in the shopping centre? Did prompt me to finish felting the horses head for a hobby horse David and I are doing.


Great to see a picture of E, love the hairstyle. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Standing there with a 2 year old in my arms does excuse some odd behaviour.
> Think it should be OK to share this photo with you all. Yesterday in the shopping centre (Grandma's shop :sm01: ) E wanted to buy a roll of wrapping paper. As it was only $1 I decided to get it- figure we can cut it up and glue it onto paper. Well what better way to carry a roll of paper than using it as a hobby horse in the shopping centre? Did prompt me to finish felting the horses head for a hobby horse David and I are doing.


Cute picture Margaret , she is going to love her hobby horse


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> How cute and I love the hairstyle! Caitlin loves Peppa Pig so when I saw this outfit I had to buy it, didn't I?!! :sm09:


Of course you did , another cutie grandchild


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just outside and captured this special moment.


Wow that sky is stunning., and you house is gorgeous. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Maryanne and I went to Spotlight today to get what we wanted (figured that way I could start the jumper tonight). As I said if I spent over $60 then it was worth me spending $100 as the next $40 were free. So we got what we wanted- set of sheets for the bed, the cotton yarn for Es jumper, and yarn for 2 Kris Kringles- well it came to $60.85. S I just had to get more yarn.
> Both include patterns that I like the look of. And both are in containers that the yarn sits in and threads through a hole. The bottom bag is reusable. Both along th elines of the cakes yarn but with more meterage. Top one is cotton and acrylic while the bottom one is 100% acrylic. 500gms between then- has had a very negative impact on my stash for the year. But who can say no to free yarn? And as the top one was 29.99 and the bottom one 9.99 I actually paid a whole 2 cents less than I would have!
> However I think that December will be mainly spent finishing of items for Es birthday and then Christmas. So should help it a little but won't get me anywhere using more than I obtained in 2017. But it has helped me think twice about buying yarn so will do the same thing again next year. And I have rather enjoyed the challenge so well worth while keeping it up.


Oh my Margaret how lucky are you lovely yarn and a money coupon off too , colours and patterns look gorgeous , always moan that tbere is nowhere near me that sells nice wool/ yarn , think i should be glad really because if I ever get to a shop that sells beautiful yarns in all different colours I just might be tempted to sell my house and live in a tent ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying again- took a while to sort the download from the phone- some flowers I spotted walking down our road, yesterday. The colour is actually more intense- if anyone can identify them, that would be great!


Very pretty but I have no idea what they are sorry.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, prayers worked, Marla talked to her sister this afternoon, mom came through surgery with flying colors, is in good spirits and was up walking, she goes to rehab tomorrow I think, or maybe next week, I have forgotten what Marla said on that, but either way, that's pretty darn impressive. :sm04:


Excellent news, very impressive indeed. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nothing like this in our Spotlight, lucky you, Margaret!


They do it once or twice a year. VIP club members only-need a voucher. But free to join- and can be used in NZ and Singapore


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


It looks lovely Bonnie especially with the snow around it. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my Margaret how lucky are you lovely yarn and a money coupon off too , colours and patterns look gorgeous , always moan that tbere is nowhere near me that sells nice wool/ yarn , think i should be glad really because if I ever get to a shop that sells beautiful yarns in all different colours I just might be tempted to sell my house and live in a tent ????


Might have problems getting internet in a tent- or good light to knit with. So keep the house


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> How cute and I love the hairstyle! Caitlin loves Peppa Pig so when I saw this outfit I had to buy it, didn't I?!! :sm09:


Aaww she is just sooo cute. , and I love her Peppa Pig top. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Might have problems getting internet in a tent- or good light to knit with. So keep the house


Think of when it's snowing too! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Standing there with a 2 year old in my arms does excuse some odd behaviour.
> Think it should be OK to share this photo with you all. Yesterday in the shopping centre (Grandma's shop :sm01: ) E wanted to buy a roll of wrapping paper. As it was only $1 I decided to get it- figure we can cut it up and glue it onto paper. Well what better way to carry a roll of paper than using it as a hobby horse in the shopping centre? Did prompt me to finish felting the horses head for a hobby horse David and I are doing.


Of course.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> How cute and I love the hairstyle! Caitlin loves Peppa Pig so when I saw this outfit I had to buy it, didn't I?!! :sm09:


It's the LAW; of course you had to get it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually they are so quick you could probably fit them in. GDs only took 2 evenings. I still need to get buttons for DILs


Those are really cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I would contact them again and say you are just checking to se if they got your last email. If they lead such busy lives it may have just got put aside and forgotten that it hadn't been responded to. I know that if I don't reply things often get left and forgotten no matter how much I was interested in something. And I'm not particularly busy.


I have sent another since but maybe I will try again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Standing there with a 2 year old in my arms does excuse some odd behaviour.
> Think it should be OK to share this photo with you all. Yesterday in the shopping centre (Grandma's shop :sm01: ) E wanted to buy a roll of wrapping paper. As it was only $1 I decided to get it- figure we can cut it up and glue it onto paper. Well what better way to carry a roll of paper than using it as a hobby horse in the shopping centre? Did prompt me to finish felting the horses head for a hobby horse David and I are doing.


A cute photo of her with her wrapping paper.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Great packaging and a good deal to boot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne and I went to Spotlight today to get what we wanted (figured that way I could start the jumper tonight). As I said if I spent over $60 then it was worth me spending $100 as the next $40 were free. So we got what we wanted- set of sheets for the bed, the cotton yarn for Es jumper, and yarn for 2 Kris Kringles- well it came to $60.85. S I just had to get more yarn.
> Both include patterns that I like the look of. And both are in containers that the yarn sits in and threads through a hole. The bottom bag is reusable. Both along th elines of the cakes yarn but with more meterage. Top one is cotton and acrylic while the bottom one is 100% acrylic. 500gms between then- has had a very negative impact on my stash for the year. But who can say no to free yarn? And as the top one was 29.99 and the bottom one 9.99 I actually paid a whole 2 cents less than I would have!
> However I think that December will be mainly spent finishing of items for Es birthday and then Christmas. So should help it a little but won't get me anywhere using more than I obtained in 2017. But it has helped me think twice about buying yarn so will do the same thing again next year. And I have rather enjoyed the challenge so well worth while keeping it up.


A nice haul!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, *Happy birthday to both Lynnette and Daralene* Wishing both of you a glorious day! So glad to get to know you through the KTP!


Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not hearing from them can be for a many reasons; computer down, internet down, health, travel, etc. I'd try to contact her again; perhaps by phone if you have a number.


budasha said:


> How lovely that your son called to wish you a happy birthday. Sometimes children have a tendency to forget special occasions.
> 
> On another note, I have a friend who is a musician and he and his wife never get to bed before 4 a.m. He is a pianist and composes but he has played many gigs. My DH and I were really close to them and then when we moved, we lost touch. I was able to find them this past year after 30 years and I had hoped to get together with them. For a few months, we emailed back and forth and then for some unknown reason, I stopped hearing from them. I feel so sad about that. I don't know whether it has something to do with me being a widow and my friend feeling threatened. I certainly hope not. Since I was the last one to write to her, I hesitate to write again. Any advice?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your deck decortions Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now those are some huge skeins of yarn! Very nice colors and good price.


darowil said:


> Maryanne and I went to Spotlight today to get what we wanted (figured that way I could start the jumper tonight). As I said if I spent over $60 then it was worth me spending $100 as the next $40 were free. So we got what we wanted- set of sheets for the bed, the cotton yarn for Es jumper, and yarn for 2 Kris Kringles- well it came to $60.85. S I just had to get more yarn.
> Both include patterns that I like the look of. And both are in containers that the yarn sits in and threads through a hole. The bottom bag is reusable. Both along th elines of the cakes yarn but with more meterage. Top one is cotton and acrylic while the bottom one is 100% acrylic. 500gms between then- has had a very negative impact on my stash for the year. But who can say no to free yarn? And as the top one was 29.99 and the bottom one 9.99 I actually paid a whole 2 cents less than I would have!
> However I think that December will be mainly spent finishing of items for Es birthday and then Christmas. So should help it a little but won't get me anywhere using more than I obtained in 2017. But it has helped me think twice about buying yarn so will do the same thing again next year. And I have rather enjoyed the challenge so well worth while keeping it up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, *Happy birthday to both Lynnette and Daralene* Wishing both of you a glorious day! So glad to get to know you through the KTP!


Thanks Gwen. So nice to have met you too, And - in person!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow that sky is stunning., and you house is gorgeous. :sm11:


Thank you so much. It has been wonderful for me and DH with all our relatives. We often fill everynbedroom and use couches too but we hope to downsize when DH retires and not have almost an acre to care for. It has been wonderful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just outside and captured this special moment.


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Daralene , no chance of beautiful pictures here as the weather is awful, we have had snow , then heavy rain followed by hailstone and its cold , son has just arrived safely home from work so Im now going to sleep. Goodnight everyone ⭐????


Stay warm. I'm glad your son is safely home


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Tami. When DH mentioned how old I was today I said that it sounded like a gift as I'm always a year younger at my birthday than I think I am. Now I will start thinking I will be 73 next year, so when I hit 73, I'll think, wow, I'm not 74 till next year, and on and on. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Me either. :sm23:
> 
> After the fingerprinting I will get a notification in the mail of when my interview/test will be. Now that will be worth celebrating if I pass.


It certainly will be worth celebrating!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Tami.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

A quick good morning all! I need some help, I will be reading along in the tea party and all of a sudden an ad purportedly from Amazon pops up. I have to totally exit and then go back in since I can't go frontwards or backwards. Just started yesterday. I don't think it's happening on another site - haven't spent a lot of time on computer the last few days so don't know for sure.....any suggestions? Is this a problem with this site or do I have something untoward going on in my iPad?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Probably won't be on again as I need to leave soon, but will read answers hopefull tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Standing there with a 2 year old in my arms does excuse some odd behaviour.
> Think it should be OK to share this photo with you all. Yesterday in the shopping centre (Grandma's shop :sm01: ) E wanted to buy a roll of wrapping paper. As it was only $1 I decided to get it- figure we can cut it up and glue it onto paper. Well what better way to carry a roll of paper than using it as a hobby horse in the shopping centre? Did prompt me to finish felting the horses head for a hobby horse David and I are doing.


She is so adorable. So nice ???? to get a photo of your sweetie. These days go by all too quickly, so it is wonderful that you are getting time with her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying again- took a while to sort the download from the phone- some flowers I spotted walking down our road, yesterday. The colour is actually more intense- if anyone can identify them, that would be great!


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had a wonderful day drove to Lone Pine stopping to take pics on. The way. Sat in camp chairs looking out over Alabama Hills and Mt. Whitney, then had lunch with my AA sponsor! My soul is happy!


Sounds like a great day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, prayers worked, Marla talked to her sister this afternoon, mom came through surgery with flying colors, is in good spirits and was up walking, she goes to rehab tomorrow I think, or maybe next week, I have forgotten what Marla said on that, but either way, that's pretty darn impressive. :sm04:


That's great!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I’m going to see if I can share this one card from DH. I always get 3, one beautiful and 2 funny. We opened a bottle of champagne and I opened the cards ♦


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually they are so quick you could probably fit them in. GDs only took 2 evenings. I still need to get buttons for DILs


They look great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


Very pretty!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, glad your son got home despite the nasty weather, Moms always worry about that. Hope you get a good rest.
> Kaye, great that MarlaÃ¢ÂÂs mom did well with the surgery
> Margaret, IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking your old neighbors might have known you well enough to think nothing of you singing to the downspouts but maybe the new ones are wonder about the funny lady. Who has just moved in ????
> 
> I got my outdoor arrangements done this morning, not real fancy but I think the brighten up the back deck. Sorry about the finger in the one photo????


Love the Christmas decorations and the 2wheels. Yes, they do brighten up things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was 6 when I got my tonsils and adenoids out and it was very common here at that time too. I remember having to sit in a room with other kids all wearing gowns and hats, then being made to walk into the operating theatre and being told to "Climb up there" onto the operating trolley!


 :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Something like this ? If yes let me know fairly simple to addapt and change


So adorable.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Angela , didnt sleep very well but it had nothing to do with the shingles as the pain is almost gone , just one of those nights were my eyes wouldnt stay shut


Sorry you had one of those nights.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Something keeps taking over the screen. A site just comes up and won’t let me out. Keep having to turn off the computer to get out of it. Going to take a break and turn it off longer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Standing there with a 2 year old in my arms does excuse some odd behaviour.
> Think it should be OK to share this photo with you all. Yesterday in the shopping centre (Grandma's shop :sm01: ) E wanted to buy a roll of wrapping paper. As it was only $1 I decided to get it- figure we can cut it up and glue it onto paper. Well what better way to carry a roll of paper than using it as a hobby horse in the shopping centre? Did prompt me to finish felting the horses head for a hobby horse David and I are doing.


Cute! And a great idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well after spending time looking at Ravelry, exchanging PMs with Sonya about a dress for E I have gone back to my original plan of a short sleeved cotton jumper (sweater) with a train on the front. Decided if I was to have a chance of finishing it by Sunday (will wait and give E her present on Sunday when Granddad is there) I didn't have time to get a dress done especially in 4 ply/fingering which I want as it so she can be diverted with this one if she want to wear the toot Toot jumper which is long sleeved and woolen


There was a free T shirt pattern in my ravelry news feed yesterday and thought of you. Couldn't figure out how to tag you in it though. It would be perfect.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> How cute and I love the hairstyle! Caitlin loves Peppa Pig so when I saw this outfit I had to buy it, didn't I?!! :sm09:


Cute. And of course you had to buy it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne and I went to Spotlight today to get what we wanted (figured that way I could start the jumper tonight). As I said if I spent over $60 then it was worth me spending $100 as the next $40 were free. So we got what we wanted- set of sheets for the bed, the cotton yarn for Es jumper, and yarn for 2 Kris Kringles- well it came to $60.85. S I just had to get more yarn.
> Both include patterns that I like the look of. And both are in containers that the yarn sits in and threads through a hole. The bottom bag is reusable. Both along th elines of the cakes yarn but with more meterage. Top one is cotton and acrylic while the bottom one is 100% acrylic. 500gms between then- has had a very negative impact on my stash for the year. But who can say no to free yarn? And as the top one was 29.99 and the bottom one 9.99 I actually paid a whole 2 cents less than I would have!
> However I think that December will be mainly spent finishing of items for Es birthday and then Christmas. So should help it a little but won't get me anywhere using more than I obtained in 2017. But it has helped me think twice about buying yarn so will do the same thing again next year. And I have rather enjoyed the challenge so well worth while keeping it up.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> 13 is a lot- the poor child spends an awful lot of time sick that way. Round about every 4 weeks


For a couple of years DD had strep throat from start of school to end of year. She would finish her antibiotics and 10 days later would have it again. Take her to the dr and DS would test positive before she would. I finally told the dr I wanted stronger antibiotics as my aunt would take something once and have it work and next time it wouldn't. She wanted to still give her the amoxicillin. I said it again. Finally she gave us a stronger one and sent us to an ENT and he took her tonsils out. Neither one of my kids had strep again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have sent another since but maybe I will try again.


You could always send one wishing them a Merry Christmas.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Apparently I had bad tonsils from the get go, so at 2 years old they were yanked. My DD always would get bad sore throats with an earache and high temps. One doc, her first pedatrition, gave only sulphur???? Finally I wised up and found a woman pedatrition who gave antibiotics and she would get over anything immediately. But boy when she was little....2 ish, she would get really bad. And the high temps scared me. Alcohol baths as I recal. Daubing with cotton balls filled with alcohol. Poor kid. Lost 50% hearing in one ear from high temp. But they don't take tonsils out automatically any longer as they did when I was a kid. She still has her tonsils.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going to see if I can share this one card from DH. I always get 3, one beautiful and 2 funny. We opened a bottle of champagne and I opened the cards ♦


Bill is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very pretty but I have no idea what they are sorry.


 :sm24: so far we've not managed to identify it- maybe a lily of some sort is my best guess.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick good morning all! I need some help, I will be reading along in the tea party and all of a sudden an ad purportedly from Amazon pops up. I have to totally exit and then go back in since I can't go frontwards or backwards. Just started yesterday. I don't think it's happening on another site - haven't spent a lot of time on computer the last few days so don't know for sure.....any suggestions? Is this a problem with this site or do I have something untoward going on in my iPad?


I get it on my iPhone sometimes and will have the problem for few days, then its fine again. It's mostly here for me, but I do have it happen on a couple other sites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They do it once or twice a year. VIP club members only-need a voucher. But free to join- and can be used in NZ and Singapore


I am a VIP, but I've never been offered a voucher that I can recall!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Probably won't be on again as I need to leave soon, but will read answers hopefull tonight.


I also do not have the pop up on the laptop, just on the iPhone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going to see if I can share this one card from DH. I always get 3, one beautiful and 2 funny. We opened a bottle of champagne and I opened the cards ♦


I love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Something keeps taking over the screen. A site just comes up and won't let me out. Keep having to turn off the computer to get out of it. Going to take a break and turn it off longer.


Run a virus scan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going to see if I can share this one card from DH. I always get 3, one beautiful and 2 funny. We opened a bottle of champagne and I opened the cards ♦


LOL! :sm24: That is a good one!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not hearing from them can be for a many reasons; computer down, internet down, health, travel, etc. I'd try to contact her again; perhaps by phone if you have a number.


Thanks, Gwen. I know her internet isn't down because I've seen her on FB.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going to see if I can share this one card from DH. I always get 3, one beautiful and 2 funny. We opened a bottle of champagne and I opened the cards ♦


That is so cute. He does have a sense of humour.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DM remembered singing a song whilst playing at skipping ropes which went, "Hark the Herald angels sing, Mrs Simpson stole our King!"


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> How cute and I love the hairstyle! Caitlin loves Peppa Pig so when I saw this outfit I had to buy it, didn't I?!! :sm09:


What a cute set, I'm sure she loves it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was 6 when I got my tonsils and adenoids out and it was very common here at that time too. I remember having to sit in a room with other kids all wearing gowns and hats, then being made to walk into the operating theatre and being told to "Climb up there" onto the operating trolley!


I was in hospital with a broken leg when I was 6, if you can imagine, I got ran over by a bicycle ????????- every morning there were 2 other kids in the room to get tonsils out & when they came back the nurses used what I told my mom was a milking machine to suck blood out of their mouths????no childhood trauma from seeing that????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne and I went to Spotlight today to get what we wanted (figured that way I could start the jumper tonight). As I said if I spent over $60 then it was worth me spending $100 as the next $40 were free. So we got what we wanted- set of sheets for the bed, the cotton yarn for Es jumper, and yarn for 2 Kris Kringles- well it came to $60.85. S I just had to get more yarn.
> Both include patterns that I like the look of. And both are in containers that the yarn sits in and threads through a hole. The bottom bag is reusable. Both along th elines of the cakes yarn but with more meterage. Top one is cotton and acrylic while the bottom one is 100% acrylic. 500gms between then- has had a very negative impact on my stash for the year. But who can say no to free yarn? And as the top one was 29.99 and the bottom one 9.99 I actually paid a whole 2 cents less than I would have!
> However I think that December will be mainly spent finishing of items for Es birthday and then Christmas. So should help it a little but won't get me anywhere using more than I obtained in 2017. But it has helped me think twice about buying yarn so will do the same thing again next year. And I have rather enjoyed the challenge so well worth while keeping it up.


Very pretty & a great deal, can't beat that.

E is so cute riding her paper roll, I'm sure she will love the hobby horse when you get it done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Those are cute- do they have toddler sizes?


The pattern only came in adult but the "gauge" used to put holes in flip flops can be done on any size, then just have to shape the toe. The biggest problem I see is the ones I made for GD look quite wide. If I do another pair, I think I may look for more narrow flip flops or cut them down


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> 13 is a lot- the poor child spends an awful lot of time sick that way. Round about every 4 weeks


I thought that was totally nuts too ! Make a child suffer for a whole year


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heard she is actually Protestant but not C of E (Episcopalian in the US)-thus the need to be baptised and confirmed.


I had to look up what the Church of England was. Here we call it Anglican


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. It has been wonderful for me and DH with all our relatives. We often fill everynbedroom and use couches too but we hope to downsize when DH retires and not have almost an acre to care for. It has been wonderful.


I love your big yard! When we have travelled in the US, we've commented on the nice big yards in towns & cities. Here, it seems the houses are almost on top of each other


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For a couple of years DD had strep throat from start of school to end of year. She would finish her antibiotics and 10 days later would have it again. Take her to the dr and DS would test positive before she would. I finally told the dr I wanted stronger antibiotics as my aunt would take something once and have it work and next time it wouldn't. She wanted to still give her the amoxicillin. I said it again. Finally she gave us a stronger one and sent us to an ENT and he took her tonsils out. Neither one of my kids had strep again!


DS2 had lots of sore throats, there were 5 boys his age at the same sitter & he was the last booked to get tonsils out. The day he was to go, the doctors mom died & surgery cancelled. Since all the other kids had theirs out, he never got a sore throat there again & wasn't really bothered again until he was 17 but that turned out to be mono


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Congratulations, hope all are doing well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Might have problems getting internet in a tent- or good light to knit with. So keep the house


No where to keep all the yarn i would want to buy either , so the house stays


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Think of when it's snowing too! :sm23: :sm23:


Oh darn there goes that plan then ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Stay warm. I'm glad your son is safely home


Thanks Tami , its been another horrible day with rain , hail , flooding and thunder and lightening, a really dark dreary day that lit up like a christmas tree every time the lightening came


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> A quick good morning all! I need some help, I will be reading along in the tea party and all of a sudden an ad purportedly from Amazon pops up. I have to totally exit and then go back in since I can't go frontwards or backwards. Just started yesterday. I don't think it's happening on another site - haven't spent a lot of time on computer the last few days so don't know for sure.....any suggestions? Is this a problem with this site or do I have something untoward going on in my iPad?


Sorry you are having problems , no help Im afraid all I can say its not happening on my ipad


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going to see if I can share this one card from DH. I always get 3, one beautiful and 2 funny. We opened a bottle of champagne and I opened the cards ♦


Lol lovely card


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Congratulations, would love to see a picture


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:



> may we see the cushion please. --- sam


Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Wonderful news!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Angela , didnt sleep very well but it had nothing to do with the shingles as the pain is almost gone , just one of those nights were my eyes wouldnt stay shut


I'm sorry that you're going through a sleepless night along with the shingles. Not nice at all. I hope you have a nap today.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


Please excuse my interruption, but your pillow are beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Roses and cats said:


> Please excuse my interruption, but your pillow are beautiful.


Thank you very much and you are welcome to join in anytime


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Congratulations on the new arrival.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Congratulations! Looks like we are getting a spate of new grandbabies on KTP. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


They're all terrific Sonja. Well done you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Please excuse my interruption, but your pillow are beautiful.


Not an interruption - you are welcome (invited) to join us at any time. SwedenMe's work is indeed beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Tami , its been another horrible day with rain , hail , flooding and thunder and lightening, a really dark dreary day that lit up like a christmas tree every time the lightening came


You really do need some sunshine to brighten your day. We had an unbelievably nice day yesterday. It was almost 60 and sunny. Today, however, is another story. The clouds have rolled in and it's much cooler---nothing like what you're experiencing though. I hope it clears up for you soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


Those are lovely cushions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations, hope all are doing well


From me too, to grandmasherry- on arrival #4.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


Your skills with your needles are so amazing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Please excuse my interruption, but your pillow are beautiful.


All are welcome at the Tea Party- so no interruption!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going to see if I can share this one card from DH. I always get 3, one beautiful and 2 funny. We opened a bottle of champagne and I opened the cards ♦


I love it. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Congratulations!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


Lovely :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> They're all terrific Sonja. Well done you.


Thank you Angela


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not an interruption - you are welcome (invited) to join us at any time. SwedenMe's work is indeed beautiful.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you, it was a special day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, love your card.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Those are lovely cushions.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your skills with your needles are so amazing!


Thank you Julie . I do enjoy seeing the pictures emerge


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> How lovely that your son called to wish you a happy birthday. Sometimes children have a tendency to forget special occasions.
> 
> On another note, I have a friend who is a musician and he and his wife never get to bed before 4 a.m. He is a pianist and composes but he has played many gigs. My DH and I were really close to them and then when we moved, we lost touch. I was able to find them this past year after 30 years and I had hoped to get together with them. For a few months, we emailed back and forth and then for some unknown reason, I stopped hearing from them. I feel so sad about that. I don't know whether it has something to do with me being a widow and my friend feeling threatened. I certainly hope not. Since I was the last one to write to her, I hesitate to write again. Any advice?


You could try once more, then leave it. A similar thing happened to me, my son reminded me that some times you've just got to let things go even if you feel sad and don't understand it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you are having problems , no help Im afraid all I can say its not happening on my ipad


That's been happening to me for some time too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was in hospital with a broken leg when I was 6, if you can imagine, I got ran over by a bicycle ????????- every morning there were 2 other kids in the room to get tonsils out & when they came back the nurses used what I told my mom was a milking machine to suck blood out of their mouths????no childhood trauma from seeing that????????


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS2 had lots of sore throats, there were 5 boys his age at the same sitter & he was the last booked to get tonsils out. The day he was to go, the doctors mom died & surgery cancelled. Since all the other kids had theirs out, he never got a sore throat there again & wasn't really bothered again until he was 17 but that turned out to be mono


???? It only takes one carrier.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Tami , its been another horrible day with rain , hail , flooding and thunder and lightening, a really dark dreary day that lit up like a christmas tree every time the lightening came


 ???? Sorry. It's a beautiful sunny day here. Light breeze and 47 F. I hate storms. I hope it goes away for you, but please don't send it here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


Your usual beautiful work!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Continuing the minimal decorations, here are my very treasured angel dolls,the white one was my mums so very special to me. They are all 30 years old from a Christmas heirloom company. From top Serena, Celeste, and Stella.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Please excuse my interruption, but your pillow are beautiful.


You are not interrupting! You are most welcome to join us any time you have the opportunity.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Congratulations! Photos are easy to share. Click on quote reply then scroll down below the emojis and click on choose file. ( this can be done from the computer or smart phone) it will bring up your photos. Click the one you want (might need to double click)it will take a few seconds to show the photo, then click add attachment underneath the choose file button. When you are finished click send.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Continuing the minimal decorations, here are my very treasured angel dolls,the white one was my mums so very special to me. They are all 30 years old from a Christmas heirloom company. From top Serena, Celeste, and Stella.


No wonder they're treasured; they're beautiful.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No wonder they're treasured; they're beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I do enjoy seeing the pictures emerge


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick good morning all! I need some help, I will be reading along in the tea party and all of a sudden an ad purportedly from Amazon pops up. I have to totally exit and then go back in since I can't go frontwards or backwards. Just started yesterday. I don't think it's happening on another site - haven't spent a lot of time on computer the last few days so don't know for sure.....any suggestions? Is this a problem with this site or do I have something untoward going on in my iPad?


Sorry no suggestions, only to say that I'm on an iPad too and I haven't had this happen so far....touch wood!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love your big yard! When we have travelled in the US, we've commented on the nice big yards in towns & cities. Here, it seems the houses are almost on top of each other


The new houses here are the same. Our street was built in the 1930s so we have quite big gardens - we took away 25 feet to build the extension on the back for my mum and we still have at least 30 feet left.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Congratulations!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Tami , its been another horrible day with rain , hail , flooding and thunder and lightening, a really dark dreary day that lit up like a christmas tree every time the lightening came


Amazing how our weather is so often opposite! We had a very cold, but dry and really bright day today and the forecast is for the rest of the week to be the same.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


They are all lovely, but I especially like your Rudolphs! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> You could try once more, then leave it. A similar thing happened to me, my son reminded me that some times you've just got to let things go even if you feel sad and don't understand it.


You're right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Continuing the minimal decorations, here are my very treasured angel dolls,the white one was my mums so very special to me. They are all 30 years old from a Christmas heirloom company. From top Serena, Celeste, and Stella.


They are beautiful. You have taken good care of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


You look great and very happy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


You look gorgeous????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


You look beautiful. Your hair is lovely; no wonder your DH loves it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> They are beautiful. You have taken good care of them.


Thank you, yes I put them away safely after each Christmas and they keep looking good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! Good one!



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going to see if I can share this one card from DH. I always get 3, one beautiful and 2 funny. We opened a bottle of champagne and I opened the cards ♦


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulation grandma sherry! Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pillows Sonja! I just ordered the kit & pattern for the one with the reindeer from Craftsy. I love all of your and wonder where you got the Rudolph pattern; can you enlighten me. Certainly won't get made for this Christmas but perhaps for next year.


Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Roses and cats! You aren't interrupting; we love it when new folks join in. Sam (our host) welcomes all.


Roses and cats said:


> Please excuse my interruption, but your pillow are beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love our angel dolls. I collect folk art angels; much more rustic nature about them but do appreciate your more delicate ones.


Fan said:


> Continuing the minimal decorations, here are my very treasured angel dolls,the white one was my mums so very special to me. They are all 30 years old from a Christmas heirloom company. From top Serena, Celeste, and Stella.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Fan, Martina, and Liz. 

Notice some having problems with the site here; I keep having to reload tonight. Cursor keeps freezing but only on this site.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love our angel dolls. I collect folk art angels; much more rustic nature about them but do appreciate your more delicate ones.


Thank you, your rustic angels sound fabulous too, they would be great in your older house too, and suit your tastes perfectly ????


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


Definitely a win/win, pretty good looking IMHO


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, *Happy birthday to both Lynnette and Daralene* Wishing both of you a glorious day! So glad to get to know you through the KTP!


Wooh. Saw the photo and thought who is saying Happy Birthday thats not someone I know? You look great Gwen the weight loss is sure showing. But is your hair purple? The length looks good down like that. You look so young.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There are still some streaks of a pink (used to be purple) but it will not be there at all in a couple of weeks. Platinum (white &
silverish) more now.


darowil said:


> Wooh. Saw the photo and thought who is saying Happy Birthday thats not someone I know? You look great Gwen the weight loss is sure showing. But is your hair purple? The length looks good down like that. You look so young.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


You do look good- hair do, and the new slim self!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going to see if I can share this one card from DH. I always get 3, one beautiful and 2 funny. We opened a bottle of champagne and I opened the cards ♦


 :sm24: Gave me a good laugh


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous, Gwen!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, stunning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There was a free T shirt pattern in my ravelry news feed yesterday and thought of you. Couldn't figure out how to tag you in it though. It would be perfect.


Decided to have another look on ravelry- why when I have the first 3 inches knitted I'm not sure! 
But found this somehow! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stag-head-pullover


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Was wonderful. Happy Marla's moms surgery went well.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She is a little bit better today, at least she has eaten a few things today. She still getting temperatures but not quite as high and I think she slept a little better last night.
> 
> Well today was 35c and is still 32c at 6.30pm. And tomorrow the same... :sm12: Then Friday to Sunday it is to be much cooler but warnings of severe rain over those days up to 100mm!! Good heavens I hope we dont get that much!


Good that she's a bit better, I sure hope she's all better quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was 6 when I got my tonsils and adenoids out and it was very common here at that time too. I remember having to sit in a room with other kids all wearing gowns and hats, then being made to walk into the operating theatre and being told to "Climb up there" onto the operating trolley!


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is good news. I hope she makes a speedy and full recovery.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Standing there with a 2 year old in my arms does excuse some odd behaviour.
> Think it should be OK to share this photo with you all. Yesterday in the shopping centre (Grandma's shop :sm01: ) E wanted to buy a roll of wrapping paper. As it was only $1 I decided to get it- figure we can cut it up and glue it onto paper. Well what better way to carry a roll of paper than using it as a hobby horse in the shopping centre? Did prompt me to finish felting the horses head for a hobby horse David and I are doing.


Lol!

Awe, I love her pigtails, so cute, and of course the wrapping paper makes a good temporary horse, she'll love the hobby horse when it's done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds wise- if much lower could be but still needs checking that it is not something else.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> How cute and I love the hairstyle! Caitlin loves Peppa Pig so when I saw this outfit I had to buy it, didn't I?!! :sm09:


Awe! She's so cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There was a free T shirt pattern in my ravelry news feed yesterday and thought of you. Couldn't figure out how to tag you in it though. It would be perfect.


How do you get a ravelry news feed?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne and I went to Spotlight today to get what we wanted (figured that way I could start the jumper tonight). As I said if I spent over $60 then it was worth me spending $100 as the next $40 were free. So we got what we wanted- set of sheets for the bed, the cotton yarn for Es jumper, and yarn for 2 Kris Kringles- well it came to $60.85. S I just had to get more yarn.
> Both include patterns that I like the look of. And both are in containers that the yarn sits in and threads through a hole. The bottom bag is reusable. Both along th elines of the cakes yarn but with more meterage. Top one is cotton and acrylic while the bottom one is 100% acrylic. 500gms between then- has had a very negative impact on my stash for the year. But who can say no to free yarn? And as the top one was 29.99 and the bottom one 9.99 I actually paid a whole 2 cents less than I would have!
> However I think that December will be mainly spent finishing of items for Es birthday and then Christmas. So should help it a little but won't get me anywhere using more than I obtained in 2017. But it has helped me think twice about buying yarn so will do the same thing again next year. And I have rather enjoyed the challenge so well worth while keeping it up.


Those are great, I love the containers they came in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, your pillows are beautiful 

Gwen, looking good.

Fan, lovely angels.

Well, I got my living room washed down this afternoon & the carpet steam cleaned, I’m so glad that job is done. I even threw my mini blinds in the bathtub with some dish soap, I’m sure they are a pound lighter with all the dust gone. I had to get DH to help move the couch & love seat. Crazy how much dust accumulates.
I made Christmas cake & more sneakers this morning.
Now that I’ve got the extra cleaning done I can start decorating for Christmas


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Decided to have another look on ravelry- why when I have the first 3 inches knitted I'm not sure!
> But found this somehow! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stag-head-pullover


DD#3 would love that! I won't show her...LOL

Gwen, you look amazing! Love it!

I was naughty and knitted the hat in progress onto another sized needle to make the hat I wanted to try. :sm12: :sm23: Just finished and will get to the next one now my needle is free again. I'm waiting to hear back on baby doll sizes so I can make some doll clothes for the GDs gifts.

Fan, your angels are gorgeous. I can see why you treasure them.

Welcome to the new GS!

Healing thoughts for all who need them, especially the wee ones. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

GWEN, you are beautiful..... :sm24: :sm24: :sm17: :sm11: :sm09: :sm09: :sm02: :sm02: 


Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, your pillows are beautiful
> 
> Gwen, looking good.
> 
> ...


Wow - what a day you've had! Where do you get all the energy?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Amazing how our weather is so often opposite! We had a very cold, but dry and really bright day today and the forecast is for the rest of the week to be the same.


We might get a little rain tomorrow afternoon. Temperatures aren't supposed to be to bad the rest of the week, but then the deep freeze is to come across and down from Siberia.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


You are beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Decided to have another look on ravelry- why when I have the first 3 inches knitted I'm not sure!
> But found this somehow! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stag-head-pullover


Pretty. Way more than I would want to try, though. The one I was thinking of would have worked great to make a toot toot t shirt. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another (this time bouncing balls instead of skipping) was
> 
> "One, two, three O'Leary,
> I saw Wallace Beery
> ...


lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> How do you get a ravelry news feed?


Pacer invited me to it. Send me a pm with your Facebook username and I will try to figure out how to invite you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my Margaret how lucky are you lovely yarn and a money coupon off too , colours and patterns look gorgeous , always moan that tbere is nowhere near me that sells nice wool/ yarn , think i should be glad really because if I ever get to a shop that sells beautiful yarns in all different colours I just might be tempted to sell my house and live in a tent ????


You'd need a bunch of yarn in a tent, just to curl up under to stay warm when it's cold. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Excellent news, very impressive indeed. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the new avatar Gwen! You look fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going to see if I can share this one card from DH. I always get 3, one beautiful and 2 funny. We opened a bottle of champagne and I opened the cards ♦


Lol! That's cute!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> How do you get a ravelry news feed?


I figured it out. All I need now is your Facebook name to invite you. I did find the pattern. Try this.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spot-the-tee


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night.


Night. Sleep well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Amazing how our weather is so often opposite! We had a very cold, but dry and really bright day today and the forecast is for the rest of the week to be the same.


We are getting our nasty weather coming in from the north sea, the thunder seemed to just roll across the sky for ages and the hail stones were quite large , dont watch the news but im thinking they must have caused damage somewhere and now we are under a weather warning for snow and ice . The joys of winter , 
Hope your bright days last , much rather have them than wet miserable ones


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> They are all lovely, but I especially like your Rudolphs! :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Kate , the rudolphs do make me smile


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


Beautiful Gwen , not surprising husband loves it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely pillows Sonja! I just ordered the kit & pattern for the one with the reindeer from Craftsy. I love all of your and wonder where you got the Rudolph pattern; can you enlighten me. Certainly won't get made for this Christmas but perhaps for next year.


Got the actual rudolph graph from a drops sweater pattern , just type in Rudolph sweater drops design and it will come up , did 4 inches of stocking stitch top and bottom and a 6 repeat of the Rudolph , if i make it again i would make it wider maybe an 8 repeat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, your pillows are beautiful
> 
> Gwen, looking good.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie , 
You certainly got a lot done , I know what sneakers are , but still makes me think you shoes in the oven ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> You'd need a bunch of yarn in a tent, just to curl up under to stay warm when it's cold. :sm23:


Not my best idea , think i will stick with plan A , rob a bank ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are getting our nasty weather coming in from the north sea, the thunder seemed to just roll across the sky for ages and the hail stones were quite large , dont watch the news but im thinking they must have caused damage somewhere and now we are under a weather warning for snow and ice . The joys of winter ,
> Hope your bright days last , much rather have them than wet miserable ones


It is 33°F and the weather channel says it feels like 28°F. Tomorrow is to be 80% chance of rain. Yuck. But the rest of the week is to be decent, and in the mid 40's. The weather you had/have would have had me cringing. Hope there wasn't much damage done.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


Beautiful!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


Wow! Gwen, you look stunning!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am a VIP, but I've never been offered a voucher that I can recall!


The vouchers must only be here I guess.

Well the cool change has arrived after 3 days over 35 (including our first century heat for the summer)- it's just started raining as well. Thunder as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to look up what the Church of England was. Here we call it Anglican


We used to use Church of England but now Anglican. However I believe in England it is still Church of England.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Congratulations- we seem to be having a run of new little boys.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


You do such good work Sonya they are lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


You are very beautiful :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Please excuse my interruption, but your pillow are beautiful.


Your welcome to interrupt any time you like.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I figured it out. All I need now is your Facebook name to invite you. I did find the pattern. Try this.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spot-the-tee


That T shirt looks good- just got to the armholes on the front (my first piece) so will change to the sleeves on this thank you. More like I was looking for than I was using. And easy to adapt.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are getting our nasty weather coming in from the north sea, the thunder seemed to just roll across the sky for ages and the hail stones were quite large , dont watch the news but im thinking they must have caused damage somewhere and now we are under a weather warning for snow and ice . The joys of winter ,
> Hope your bright days last , much rather have them than wet miserable ones


Your weather sounds horrible. We're getting very cold and frosty mornings but plenty of sun during the day. About 3c this morning but bright and sunny.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Q


darowil said:


> You do such good work Sonya they are lovely.


Thankyou Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Your weather sounds horrible. We're getting very cold and frosty mornings but plenty of sun during the day. About 3c this morning but bright and sunny.


Thats what we were getting last week the horrible weather has gone we are now getting this, coming down really heavy at the moment


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going to see if I can share this one card from DH. I always get 3, one beautiful and 2 funny. We opened a bottle of champagne and I opened the cards ♦


Love the card! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was in hospital with a broken leg when I was 6, if you can imagine, I got ran over by a bicycle ????????- every morning there were 2 other kids in the room to get tonsils out & when they came back the nurses used what I told my mom was a milking machine to suck blood out of their mouths????no childhood trauma from seeing that????????


 :sm06: Oh my!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Woo hoo. Congratulations! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


They are all beautiful. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


Wow a new you! It looks great! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that she's a bit better, I sure hope she's all better quickly.


She is much better today. Full of beans again., she still has few days of antibiotics to go.

Today was 36c a little higher than expected and a hot wind, but we did get a cool change around 3ish and it's more comfortable tonight so far. We are still having a dangerous weather alert... extra heavy rainfall expected between early hours tomorrow up till Sunday. They are still saying we could get 100mm which would be more than double all of our December average rainfall. If I dont get on here tomorrow it probably means we have lost power. I will be fine here, I live at the top of a hill and I dont (I hope) need to go anywhere tomorrow....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thats what we were getting last week the horrible weather has gone we are now getting this, coming down really heavy at the moment


That looks grim. Sunshine and heavy wintery showers for us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> They are all beautiful. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That looks grim. Sunshine and heavy wintery showers for us.


Prefer snow to what we have been having , blizzard like out there now , do you think im too old to go and make snow angels ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She is much better today. Full of beans again., she still has few days of antibiotics to go.
> 
> Today was 36c a little higher than expected and a hot wind, but we did get a cool change around 3ish and it's more comfortable tonight so far. We are still having a dangerous weather alert... extra heavy rainfall expected between early hours tomorrow up till Sunday. They are still saying we could get 100mm which would be more than double all of our December average rainfall. If I dont get on here tomorrow it probably means we have lost power. I will be fine here, I live at the top of a hill and I dont (I hope) need to go anywhere tomorrow....


Thats a lot of rain if you get that much thats for sure (4 inches for non metric members).
We do have rain forecast but nowhere near that much. 
The rain we did have that seemed to have settled in didn't last that long and has gone again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Prefer snow to what we have been having , blizzard like out there now , do you think im too old to go and make snow angels ????


Just been on Facebook and David's sister posted a picture of white roofs. She was in Middlesbrough a few days ago so no idea if she is still there-but could well be as you have white stuff as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Prefer snow to what we have been having , blizzard like out there now , do you think im too old to go and make snow angels ????


Find a 2 year old to take with you and then you can pretend you are doing it for the 2 year old :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are getting our nasty weather coming in from the north sea, the thunder seemed to just roll across the sky for ages and the hail stones were quite large , dont watch the news but im thinking they must have caused damage somewhere and now we are under a weather warning for snow and ice . The joys of winter ,
> Hope your bright days last , much rather have them than wet miserable ones


Oh golly, you have bad weather also... take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats a lot of rain if you get that much thats for sure (4 inches for non metric members).
> We do have rain forecast but nowhere near that much.
> The rain we did have that seemed to have settled in didn't last that long and has gone again.


 :sm06: Yes! I dont know where it's coming from.... usually we get it from your way but I saw that S.A. didnt have that much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thats what we were getting last week the horrible weather has gone we are now getting this, coming down really heavy at the moment


Very pretty but it does look cold. :sm19: :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thats what we were getting last week the horrible weather has gone we are now getting this, coming down really heavy at the moment


Please could you keep it up there. I'm enjoying this sunshine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Prefer snow to what we have been having , blizzard like out there now , do you think im too old to go and make snow angels ????


No!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just been on Facebook and David's sister posted a picture of white roofs. She was in Middlesbrough a few days ago so no idea if she is still there-but could well be as you have white stuff as well.


We live right on the outskirts near the moors and higher up so usually get more snow than my middle son gets who lives nearer the town , I'll have to message him see if hes getting it too
Wishing Mishka was still here she would have loved rolling about in this


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie. Re the hair: I'm channelling you with your gorgeous white/platinum hair; now just need to grow it longer!


Lurker 2 said:
 

> You do look good- hair do, and the new slim self!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Prefer snow to what we have been having , blizzard like out there now , do you think im too old to go and make snow angels ????


No, you aren't too old! But do wrap up warmly :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sonja. I found it!

Also thanks to folks for the positive comments re my hair. You guys are always so supportive, even when I do nutty and/or outlandish things...LOL.


Swedenme said:


> Got the actual rudolph graph from a drops sweater pattern , just type in Rudolph sweater drops design and it will come up , did 4 inches of stocking stitch top and bottom and a 6 repeat of the Rudolph , if i make it again i would make it wider maybe an 8 repeat


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Go for it Sonja! If I were there I'd join you!!!


Swedenme said:


> Prefer snow to what we have been having , blizzard like out there now , do you think im too old to go and make snow angels ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Yes! I dont know where it's coming from.... usually we get it from your way but I saw that S.A. didnt have that much.


Well it's bucketing down here right now. Heavier than earlier.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Go for it Sonja! If I were there I'd join you!!!


And we can support you both in your nutty outlandish behaviour! Which would be fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The vouchers must only be here I guess.
> 
> Well the cool change has arrived after 3 days over 35 (including our first century heat for the summer)- it's just started raining as well. Thunder as well.


 :sm24: hotter here now, but nothing like what you've been getting- we had quite some lightening yesterday, I stayed home it was so wet.

The decoration I knitted for Bronwen's birthday parcel, to go in the post, hopefully today. (from a project on the Lace Party).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We used to use Church of England but now Anglican. However I believe in England it is still Church of England.


As opposed to the Church of Scotland, perhaps?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, lovely decoration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie. Re the hair: I'm channelling you with your gorgeous white/platinum hair; now just need to grow it longer!


You are very kind Gwen! I am glad mine is long enough again to make two good plaits.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello from a cold place. It's snowed a little too. Staying in today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely decoration.


Thank you, Joy! I am going to have to purchase a printer- the one I've been using has had to go back to Seniors, now I've resigned as Treasurer- I so much prefer working from hard copy, over the monitor, for following patterns!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello from a cold place. It's snowed a little too. Staying in today.


Hello! Sounds wise!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As opposed to the Church of Scotland, perhaps?


Both Anglican.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello from a cold place. It's snowed a little too. Staying in today.


Sensible by the sounds of it if you can do so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now of to bed so see you all later. 
Elizabeth's birthday today- Tuesday she was looking forward to cake! Wonder if she will think she should get it for breakfast? Not sure if she gets one tonight but she does get one at childcare. And one on Sunday. Which I'm sure none of you will be surprised to hear is going to be a Toot-Toot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO Elizabeth.


----------



## annieb5191 (Feb 5, 2017)

I am sorry this happened, but Amazon has some of the most intense ads out there right now basically for the holidays. They, and other online companies are competing for their share of customers. My fear is that it is only going to get worse, not better. Buying online is another way of cheating the real customers who pound the concrete and cold, going from store to store to find exactly what they re looking for in a Christmas present. If you can see an X in the upper right corner, click on it and it should disappear.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwen. You look sensational. The hair is terrific, of course, I would say that as mine is long too and I typically wear braids or one long braid down the back. And the bone broth is obviously working for you. Good Job!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful.


Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: hotter here now, but nothing like what you've been getting- we had quite some lightening yesterday, I stayed home it was so wet.
> 
> The decoration I knitted for Bronwen's birthday parcel, to go in the post, hopefully today. (from a project on the Lace Party).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: hotter here now, but nothing like what you've been getting- we had quite some lightening yesterday, I stayed home it was so wet.
> 
> The decoration I knitted for Bronwen's birthday parcel, to go in the post, hopefully today. (from a project on the Lace Party).


That is so pretty :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Please could you keep it up there. I'm enjoying this sunshine.


You know how tight yorkshire people are they will keep hold of it for as long as possible ????, got a friend in Leeds and as of 1 pm they didnt have it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Go for it Sonja! If I were there I'd join you!!!


Husband dared me so I did ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Husband dared me so I did ????


Brilliant :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: hotter here now, but nothing like what you've been getting- we had quite some lightening yesterday, I stayed home it was so wet.
> 
> The decoration I knitted for Bronwen's birthday parcel, to go in the post, hopefully today. (from a project on the Lace Party).


It looks lovely Julie , think i might make some for my DIL and Niece , just makes the gift the little bit more special


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Actually they are so quick you could probably fit them in. GDs only took 2 evenings. I still need to get buttons for DILs


Those are so cute!!! Too bad I don't crochet ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Hello from a cold place. It's snowed a little too. Staying in today.


Hello Mary from another cold place , I've been out, but I'm now inside for the rest of the day, already getting dark here, so a nice hot drink and a cookie for me


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie ,
> You certainly got a lot done , I know what sneakers are , but still makes me think you shoes in the oven ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not my best idea , think i will stick with plan A , rob a bank ????


Not sure they would allow you to have those sharp needles in jail????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Something keeps taking over the screen. A site just comes up and won't let me out. Keep having to turn off the computer to get out of it. Going to take a break and turn it off longer.


Sounds exactly what is happening to me. I emailed admin just a bit ago and since then have had no issues....knock on wood!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


Love these, so cheery


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She is much better today. Full of beans again., she still has few days of antibiotics to go.
> 
> Today was 36c a little higher than expected and a hot wind, but we did get a cool change around 3ish and it's more comfortable tonight so far. We are still having a dangerous weather alert... extra heavy rainfall expected between early hours tomorrow up till Sunday. They are still saying we could get 100mm which would be more than double all of our December average rainfall. If I dont get on here tomorrow it probably means we have lost power. I will be fine here, I live at the top of a hill and I dont (I hope) need to go anywhere tomorrow....


I'm glad Serena is better.

Hope the storm doesn't get too bad & you don't lose power


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thats what we were getting last week the horrible weather has gone we are now getting this, coming down really heavy at the moment


Hi Sonja.

Bitter cold here but no snow. We are slap bang middle of the UK and we are usually lucky with the weather........should I have just said that?...................
Sue xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not sure they would allow you to have those sharp needles in jail????


Another plan bites the dust ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Prefer snow to what we have been having , blizzard like out there now , do you think im too old to go and make snow angels ð


Maybe this instead? If you get down to do the snow angel, might have trouble getting back upðð


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


Wow! Quite stunning!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> Hi Sonja.
> 
> Bitter cold here but no snow. We are slap bang middle of the UK and we are usually lucky with the weather........should I have just said that?...................
> Sue xx


No Sue you should not tempt fate like that, now you know what you will wake up to in the morning ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe this instead? If you get down to do the snow angel, might have trouble getting back upðð


Someone had fun :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Both Anglican.


I had never heard of Church of Scotland, when I looked it up, it says Presbyterian, I'm not sure if there's much difference as both are Protestant


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now of to bed so see you all later.
> Elizabeth's birthday today- Tuesday she was looking forward to cake! Wonder if she will think she should get it for breakfast? Not sure if she gets one tonight but she does get one at childcare. And one on Sunday. Which I'm sure none of you will be surprised to hear is going to be a Toot-Toot.


Happy birthday Elizabeth


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe this instead? If you get down to do the snow angel, might have trouble getting back upðð


I did get down and yes i did have trouble getting back up which youngest son took full advantage of as i got a snowball right on my behind , apparently i shouldnt stick it up like that to make it such an easy target , 
Love the snow dog


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Love these, so cheery


Thank you Maatje


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annieb5191 said:


> I am sorry this happened, but Amazon has some of the most intense ads out there right now basically for the holidays. They, and other online companies are competing for their share of customers. My fear is that it is only going to get worse, not better. Buying online is another way of cheating the real customers who pound the concrete and cold, going from store to store to find exactly what they re looking for in a Christmas present. If you can see an X in the upper right corner, click on it and it should disappear.


Hi, Annie
I think you are right. I've found some of the ads have an arrow beside the X & when you try to click the X you end up hitting the arrow & are off to their site, most annoying


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I'm so far behind, yesterday was a long day, up at 6ish to get out of the house just after 7 to have Ryssa to her grooming appt by 8 in Mitchell about 20 miles away, then to Scottsbluff since it's closer than coming back home, and got a few stops made that we needed to do, then after dropping the dogs back at home, went to help my cousin pack, then I left Marla there and went to meet a friend at the gym, then went back to help my cousin pack some more. I went to bed at 9, I was pooped, and slept 10 hours. 
I was going to do the Christmas decorating, but Jennie wants to help so I'm going to wait until next week to do that, I'll just get everything cleaned and dusted. 
Now to get caught up as much as I can before getting work done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband dared me so I did ????


????????are there pictures?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was in hospital with a broken leg when I was 6, if you can imagine, I got ran over by a bicycle ????????- every morning there were 2 other kids in the room to get tonsils out & when they came back the nurses used what I told my mom was a milking machine to suck blood out of their mouths????no childhood trauma from seeing that????????


 :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Those are so cute!!! Too bad I don't crochet ????


If you can somehow get the stitches on the sole-maybe with a needles & do blanket stitch, you could pick up & Knit the stitches


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Still lots of catching up to do here, will have to read more later. Got back in good time yesterday - newest grandson is a cutie. My sil has brown eyes my daughter has blue and now all their 4 have brown....at least the baby's eyes are such a dark blue they will most certainly turn brown. It's a cold dreary day here, going to get some Christmas decorations out. No tree this year at least that's my plan! Only having some children here for New Years and we are going away to youngest son for Christmas, so a good excuse to not have a tree. Now if I had an artificial one, but the family objects very strenuously to that idea! I just hate all those needles everywhere and when the kids were home they'd help decorate it, just not so much fun alone....I've also been soaking dried fruit in Brandy for fruit cake for weeks now. I'm thinking I better make the cakes soon so they can be basted with the Brandy for a few weeks. The fruit sure has soaked up the Brandy tho, eat one cherry and can get tipsy! ????
Have a great day everyone, will hopefully catch up later today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband dared me so I did ????


Good for you.
:sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Still lots of catching up to do here, will have to read more later. Got back in good time yesterday - newest grandson is a cutie. My sil has brown eyes my daughter has blue and now all their 4 have brown....at least the baby's eyes are such a dark blue they will most certainly turn brown. It's a cold dreary day here, going to get some Christmas decorations out. No tree this year at least that's my plan! Only having some children here for New Years and we are going away to youngest son for Christmas, so a good excuse to not have a tree. Now if I had an artificial one, but the family objects very strenuously to that idea! I just hate all those needles everywhere and when the kids were home they'd help decorate it, just not so much fun alone....I've also been soaking dried fruit in Brandy for fruit cake for weeks now. I'm thinking I better make the cakes soon so they can be basted with the Brandy for a few weeks. The fruit sure has soaked up the Brandy tho, eat one cherry and can get tipsy! ????
> Have a great day everyone, will hopefully catch up later today.


Be careful with those cherries???? my friend was soaking her fruit last year & said she kept munching as she was passing the bowl, when her DH came home, he had a good laugh as she was quite drunk from it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had never heard of Church of Scotland, when I looked it up, it says Presbyterian, I'm not sure if there's much difference as both are Protestant


I think I have got this straight. The Presbyterian Church in Scotland is the state church of Scotland. In England the state church is the Church of England as is the Church in Wales in Wales Those two as well the Church in Scotland belong to the Anglican Communion. I think the Episcopalian Church also belong to the Anglican Communion. Now I need too lie down in a darkened room for a while!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It’s just below freezing here today but very windy & Grey so I’m sure it’s going to blow something in. Yesterday the sun was so warm coming in the living room I was cooking while I worked. Our living room has a 4 foot overhang above the windows outside so in summer the sun doesn’t come in at all but this time of year it really heats the house.
DH was grumping about me cleaning the carpet & putting so much moisture in the house when the windows are all closed up, I really only lost about a gallon, the rest came back in the waste tank. No point in cleaning in the summer when I run around barefoot & bring in dirt. Anyway, the carpet is almost dry this morning & looks so much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Hi all, have fallen behind again because DGS4 arrived at 1135 on November 27 weighing 7lb 7oz. Will have to learn to post pictures so as to show off all 4 of my boys.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joy! I am going to have to purchase a printer- the one I've been using has had to go back to Seniors, now I've resigned as Treasurer- I so much prefer working from hard copy, over the monitor, for following patterns!


When did you resign as treasurer?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam and a picture of ones I've knit since I learnt to knit , the 2 stags was my first attempt , then the stag heads , last year for obvious reasons I never made one and the Rudolphs is this years attempt


Those are all lovely, I really need to make a few of those for my loveseats.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now of to bed so see you all later.
> Elizabeth's birthday today- Tuesday she was looking forward to cake! Wonder if she will think she should get it for breakfast? Not sure if she gets one tonight but she does get one at childcare. And one on Sunday. Which I'm sure none of you will be surprised to hear is going to be a Toot-Toot.


Happy Birthday, E!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband dared me so I did ????


Good for you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think I have got this straight. The Presbyterian Church in Scotland is the state church of Scotland. In England the state church is the Church of England as is the Church in Wales in Wales Those two as well the Church in Scotland belong to the Anglican Communion. I think the Episcopalian Church also belong to the Anglican Communion. Now I need too lie down in a darkened room for a while!


So basically the same beliefs? Just a different name?
Here because most churches have a very small congregation, (except the Catholic churches) the Anglican & United Churches have shared churches & ministers for 40+ years. One week the United minister, the next the Anglican & only one building to maintain


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Continuing the minimal decorations, here are my very treasured angel dolls,the white one was my mums so very special to me. They are all 30 years old from a Christmas heirloom company. From top Serena, Celeste, and Stella.


Those are lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


It's looking fabulous, with or without the purple and pink at the ends.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now of to bed so see you all later.
> Elizabeth's birthday today- Tuesday she was looking forward to cake! Wonder if she will think she should get it for breakfast? Not sure if she gets one tonight but she does get one at childcare. And one on Sunday. Which I'm sure none of you will be surprised to hear is going to be a Toot-Toot.


Happy birthday to Elizabeth , think she will get plenty of cake


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????are there pictures?


No , but it was fun


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, just popped over onto main chit chat forum and had a good chuckle over the new Christmas video from Air New Zealand.
Topic title Our Aussie friends will appreciate this. It’s about Santa getting our Kiwi accent muddled up re the presents Kiwi kids are requesting.
Very funny, we do have some hilarious differences in our 2 countries accents!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are all lovely, I really need to make a few of those for my loveseats.


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


How glamorous. Wow, wow, wow. You look fabulous,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Elizabeth. ????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Annie
> I think you are right. I've found some of the ads have an arrow beside the X & when you try to click the X you end up hitting the arrow & are off to their site, most annoying


I'm still having this problem and not even an ad. It just takes over the screen. So annoying. I think it might be Amazon but assume it is a virus trying to get info and pretending to be Amazon. I think it is only happening when I am on KP.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm still having this problem and not even an ad. It just takes over the screen. So annoying. I think it might be Amazon but assume it is a virus trying to get info and pretending to be Amazon. I think it is only happening when I am on KP.


It might be a good idea to advise Admin of this problem. I was getting a bad one from Apple awhile ago, doing the same thing. Ended up getting a new virus protection on my iPad, and no troubles since.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I'm so far behind, yesterday was a long day, up at 6ish to get out of the house just after 7 to have Ryssa to her grooming appt by 8 in Mitchell about 20 miles away, then to Scottsbluff since it's closer than coming back home, and got a few stops made that we needed to do, then after dropping the dogs back at home, went to help my cousin pack, then I left Marla there and went to meet a friend at the gym, then went back to help my cousin pack some more. I went to bed at 9, I was pooped, and slept 10 hours.
> I was going to do the Christmas decorating, but Jennie wants to help so I'm going to wait until next week to do that, I'll just get everything cleaned and dusted.
> Now to get caught up as much as I can before getting work done.


Wow, no wonder you slept so long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not sure they would allow you to have those sharp needles in jail????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

lexiemae said:


> Hi Sonja.
> 
> Bitter cold here but no snow. We are slap bang middle of the UK and we are usually lucky with the weather........should I have just said that?...................
> Sue xx


Uh oh Lexiemae. Look ???? out. Knock on wood.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe this instead? If you get down to do the snow angel, might have trouble getting back upðð


So cute but brrrr.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: hotter here now, but nothing like what you've been getting- we had quite some lightening yesterday, I stayed home it was so wet.
> 
> The decoration I knitted for Bronwen's birthday parcel, to go in the post, hopefully today. (from a project on the Lace Party).


How lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So basically the same beliefs? Just a different name?
> Here because most churches have a very small congregation, (except the Catholic churches) the Anglican & United Churches have shared churches & ministers for 40+ years. One week the United minister, the next the Anglican & only one building to maintain


Shared beliefs, yes but the Presbyterian church has different rituals. There is church sharing here but only perhaps in the last 20 years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, I saw this on FB & wondered if you have enough snow for this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Both Anglican.


I know C of E and Anglican are the same but Church of Scotland I always took to be Presbyterian.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO Elizabeth.


from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is beautiful.


Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is so pretty :sm24:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Julie , think i might make some for my DIL and Niece , just makes the gift the little bit more special


Thank you, Sonja!- that was what I was hoping. I had thought of dishcloths, because I have a production line going, but not welcome in their household!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:



> I had never heard of Church of Scotland, when I looked it up, it says Presbyterian, I'm not sure if there's much difference as both are Protestant


The Liturgy is quite different, Bonnie.

And so are the hymns they sing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think I have got this straight. The Presbyterian Church in Scotland is the state church of Scotland. In England the state church is the Church of England as is the Church in Wales in Wales Those two as well the Church in Scotland belong to the Anglican Communion. I think the Episcopalian Church also belong to the Anglican Communion. Now I need too lie down in a darkened room for a while!


Maybe Kate can elucidate us on the distinction!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When did you resign as treasurer?


Monday, I was just not happy doing it, for me it was a real struggle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are getting our nasty weather coming in from the north sea, the thunder seemed to just roll across the sky for ages and the hail stones were quite large , dont watch the news but im thinking they must have caused damage somewhere and now we are under a weather warning for snow and ice . The joys of winter ,
> Hope your bright days last , much rather have them than wet miserable ones


That doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not my best idea , think i will stick with plan A , rob a bank ????


 :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thats what we were getting last week the horrible weather has gone we are now getting this, coming down really heavy at the moment


You are getting our usual weather. Much as I feel sorry for you, I'd rather not get that precipitation. Our temperature today is 10c but we are expecting rain. It's supposed to be nice until Monday when we are to get rain again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie. Re the hair: I'm channelling you with your gorgeous white/platinum hair; now just need to grow it longer!


Your hair looks quite long now and it certainly suits you. How much longer do you want it to grow? I wish I looked good with long hair but it's too thin for that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: hotter here now, but nothing like what you've been getting- we had quite some lightening yesterday, I stayed home it was so wet.
> 
> The decoration I knitted for Bronwen's birthday parcel, to go in the post, hopefully today. (from a project on the Lace Party).


It turned out really well. I'm sure Bronwen will love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As opposed to the Church of Scotland, perhaps?


Is the Church of Scotland Presbyterian? I see Darowil has answered my question.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband dared me so I did ????


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe this instead? If you get down to do the snow angel, might have trouble getting back upðð


Is that at your place?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had never heard of Church of Scotland, when I looked it up, it says Presbyterian, I'm not sure if there's much difference as both are Protestant


I believe there is a difference between Anglican and Presbyterian. If I'm not mistaken, Anglicans were originally Catholic and they separated. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It turned out really well. I'm sure Bronwen will love it.


Thanks Liz, I hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is the Church of Scotland Presbyterian? I see Darowil has answered my question.


I always thought it was Presbyterian- I am hoping Kate knows!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I believe there is a difference between Anglican and Presbyterian. If I'm not mistaken, Anglicans were originally Catholic and they separated. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Back in the days of Henry the Eighth. The Liturgy of the two churches has a lot of differences and they don't use the same hymns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and going to take nap. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I was baptised as Presbyterian, but attended the Anglican Church which was my mother’s church. Stus family were Presbyterian, the Church of Scotland which we were married in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Monday, I was just not happy doing it, for me it was a real struggle.


Sad, but volunteer work should feel rewarding; sorry it wasn't such for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Finished heel on 2nd sock.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Finished heel on 2nd sock.


Yea!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You know how tight yorkshire people are they will keep hold of it for as long as possible ????, got a friend in Leeds and as of 1 pm they didnt have it


It snowed a bit in London this morning but didn't get as far as us thankfully. 
Glad you got your snow fairy moment - why not? :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe this instead? If you get down to do the snow angel, might have trouble getting back upðð


That's a real winter picture. Love the dog. Is this your handiwork Bonnie?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our hour walk. Icing knee. Hope to stop by bank and post office.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sad, but volunteer work should feel rewarding; sorry it wasn't such for you.


I probably stuck it out much longer than many would have, when feeling unhappy. I keep a very tight eye on my own budget, but it is not really the same.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> It snowed a bit in London this morning but didn't get as far as us thankfully.
> Glad you got your snow fairy moment - why not? :sm02:


It snowed most of the day here , but it sounds like ice now and we are back to loud thunder rolling across the sky , its all coming in off the north sea so i would not like to be a fisherman out at sea tonight


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That T shirt looks good- just got to the armholes on the front (my first piece) so will change to the sleeves on this thank you. More like I was looking for than I was using. And easy to adapt.


Glad to be of assistance!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Prefer snow to what we have been having , blizzard like out there now , do you think im too old to go and make snow angels ????


As long as you don't get lost outside, no, you aren't to old to make snow angels!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Find a 2 year old to take with you and then you can pretend you are doing it for the 2 year old :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: hotter here now, but nothing like what you've been getting- we had quite some lightening yesterday, I stayed home it was so wet.
> 
> The decoration I knitted for Bronwen's birthday parcel, to go in the post, hopefully today. (from a project on the Lace Party).


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband dared me so I did ????


That's great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

lexiemae said:


> Hi Sonja.
> 
> Bitter cold here but no snow. We are slap bang middle of the UK and we are usually lucky with the weather........should I have just said that?...................
> Sue xx


Welcome to our tea table! Please visit often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe this instead? If you get down to do the snow angel, might have trouble getting back upðð


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did get down and yes i did have trouble getting back up which youngest son took full advantage of as i got a snowball right on my behind , apparently i shouldnt stick it up like that to make it such an easy target ,
> Love the snow dog


 ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Elizabeth!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We just saw on the news that actor/singer Jim Nabors has passed away. Best known for his role as Gomer Pyle. He had a beautiful voice and his gospel songs were tremendous!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I saw this on FB & wondered if you have enough snow for this.


Love him! We had a flurry of snow last week, but it didn't lie, being on the coast we rarely get snow and if we do it's never much more than a couple of inches. The Isle of Arran is beautiful just now as its mountains are snowcapped, I'll see if I can find a picture.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe Kate can elucidate us on the distinction!


Nope! Tried to look the difference between anglican and presbyterian up on google.....and now I think I'll go and lie down in Norma's darkened room too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I always thought it was Presbyterian- I am hoping Kate knows!


Yes, it is Presbyterian.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: hotter here now, but nothing like what you've been getting- we had quite some lightening yesterday, I stayed home it was so wet.
> 
> The decoration I knitted for Bronwen's birthday parcel, to go in the post, hopefully today. (from a project on the Lace Party).


Very pretty, did you starch it?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

martina said:


> Hello from a cold place. It's snowed a little too. Staying in today.


Not snowing here, but damp gray and cold..... I had to turn the heat up. Oh starting to drizzle now....brrr


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe this instead? If you get down to do the snow angel, might have trouble getting back upðð


Those are cute! Are these in your yard? Somehow, the area doesn't look like my conception of Saskatchewan.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Be careful with those cherries???? my friend was soaking her fruit last year & said she kept munching as she was passing the bowl, when her DH came home, he had a good laugh as she was quite drunk from it.


Lol too funny! I'm a light weight so when I do munch on a few I feel the effects immediately so will be extra careful!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm still having this problem and not even an ad. It just takes over the screen. So annoying. I think it might be Amazon but assume it is a virus trying to get info and pretending to be Amazon. I think it is only happening when I am on KP.


It's funny as soon as I emailed admin the ads disappeared. Kinda like magic! Sorry you are still having issues..... They are super annoying. And I was everywhere on the net this morning and had no issues at all. I'm thinking admin is working on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is/was a distant cousin of my DH....very distant though. I love watching the tv show gomer Pyle and yes his voice was incredible.


tami_ohio said:


> We just saw on the news that actor/singer Jim Nabors has passed away. Best known for his role as Gomer Pyle. He had a beautiful voice and his gospel songs were tremendous!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I’m way way behind, up to page 17 so back to reading.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband dared me so I did ????


Is he silly enough as to think you wouldn't do it or dared you just to make you do it? And was it fun?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm still having this problem and not even an ad. It just takes over the screen. So annoying. I think it might be Amazon but assume it is a virus trying to get info and pretending to be Amazon. I think it is only happening when I am on KP.


If it says you won a gift card, it is not from Amazon. Message admin to inform them. It was happening site wide for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had never heard of Church of Scotland, when I looked it up, it says Presbyterian, I'm not sure if there's much difference as both are Protestant


That's interesting as I looked it up to see wondering if it meant Presbyterian but the one I found said Anglican.
The Presbyterian Church is Scottish- but I don't think would be called Church of Scotland. That name sounds Anglican.
Some similarities but the Presbyterians (and indeed many others as well) didn't believe that the Church of England had gone far enough with the reformations. And unusually for the Scots they didn't want England telling them what to believe.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday  Lynnette (kiwifrau) and Daralene (Cashmeregma)*


I know I'm late replying but "thank you" will explain later as I'm just catching up on reading this weeks KTP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think I have got this straight. The Presbyterian Church in Scotland is the state church of Scotland. In England the state church is the Church of England as is the Church in Wales in Wales Those two as well the Church in Scotland belong to the Anglican Communion. I think the Episcopalian Church also belong to the Anglican Communion. Now I need too lie down in a darkened room for a while!


That sounds right. Yes Episcopalian is Anglican. And here the churches in the Anglican communion are simply Anglican. From what Bonnie it sounds like the same in Canada.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

A belated “Happy Birthday” ???????????? Daralene.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Happy Birthday, Ladies!


Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So basically the same beliefs? Just a different name?
> Here because most churches have a very small congregation, (except the Catholic churches) the Anglican & United Churches have shared churches & ministers for 40+ years. One week the United minister, the next the Anglican & only one building to maintain


Once very distinctively different- but I suspect less so now.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> Happy birthday to both of you, from me too. I hope you're both having a wonderful day.


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Maatje said:


> From me also!


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday to Lynnette and Daralene. I hope both of you have a super day.


Thank you Liz


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Happy to you both. I hope you have a wonderful day :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday, ladies.


Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, just popped over onto main chit chat forum and had a good chuckle over the new Christmas video from Air New Zealand.
> Topic title Our Aussie friends will appreciate this. It's about Santa getting our Kiwi accent muddled up re the presents Kiwi kids are requesting.
> Very funny, we do have some hilarious differences in our 2 countries accents!


Yes I really enjoyed it as well. It's amazing how different the accents are, and can result in some very funny situations indeed.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Birthday wishes from me also - Many many more.


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Good morning all,
> Daralene and Lynette a very happy birthday wish to you both.
> Gwen, Yes I like the idea of almond flour for the cake, and add some baking powder for rising. It would give it a nice flavour of Christmas with the Almond.
> I'm pleased I suggested the book idea for an advent calendar, it's different but very educational too. Love the book you got Gwen great thoughts in there.
> ...


Thank you Fan.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYNNETTE AND DARALENE, from me too!!!!
> Thank you Julie, I never think to check for myself. :sm12:


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Daralene and Lynette, hope you are both having a lovely day


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> ????Happy Birthday, Daralene and Lynnette????


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday, Lynnette and Daralene! May the day be as lovely as you are!*


Well, thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to both Birthday girls, Lynette and Daralene.


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday to both of you beautiful ladies!!


Ha! Ha! Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Daralene and Lynette!


Oh thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday from me too


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I believe there is a difference between Anglican and Presbyterian. If I'm not mistaken, Anglicans were originally Catholic and they separated. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Around the time Henry VIII wanted to divorce his first wife the reformation was in full swing. Many people in England wanted to reform the church in England and it seems Henry had some sympathy with this. But when the Pope refused to grant him his divorce he decided to start his own church. The plan was minimal changes other than than the head of the church was to move to the English monarch and no longer the Pope.
However once any reform was started pushes came to have greater reforms.

And at this time Scotland was totally separate from England so they had there own reformation and separated from the Catholic Church as well.
Some significant theological differences between the various denominations as well church services etc.
A very very basic summary of a very complicated topic.

The Presbyterian church traditionally were very strict- we have very few left here in South Australia so not sure what they are like now. The few we have are still very strict.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Oooh 2 Birthdays! Happy Birthday ladies from me too. :sm11:


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Tami!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love him! We had a flurry of snow last week, but it didn't lie, being on the coast we rarely get snow and if we do it's never much more than a couple of inches. The Isle of Arran is beautiful just now as its mountains are snowcapped, I'll see if I can find a picture.


Beautiful!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, *Happy birthday to both Lynnette and Daralene* Wishing both of you a glorious day! So glad to get to know you through the KTP!


Thanks Gwen, sorry to be so late replying but better late than never.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lol too funny! I'm a light weight so when I do munch on a few I feel the effects immediately so will be extra careful!


We are in a great club together! I'm a real lightweight, too. DH says I'm the DD ( designated driver, and he's the DD (designated drinker)!!! :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's funny as soon as I emailed admin the ads disappeared. Kinda like magic! Sorry you are still having issues..... They are super annoying. And I was everywhere on the net this morning and had no issues at all. I'm thinking admin is working on it.


That's what happened the first time I had the issue. Worked for a few days and had them back. Notified them again and a few days later went away. Now I get them once in a while.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He is/was a distant cousin of my DH....very distant though. I love watching the tv show gomer Pyle and yes his voice was incredible.


The power and inspiration in his voice was wonderful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is he silly enough as to think you wouldn't do it or dared you just to make you do it? And was it fun?


 :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Elizabeth!


Fantastic Kate- will sure need to show it to her tonight! She will love it I'n sure


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love him! We had a flurry of snow last week, but it didn't lie, being on the coast we rarely get snow and if we do it's never much more than a couple of inches. The Isle of Arran is beautiful just now as its mountains are snowcapped, I'll see if I can find a picture.


Great photo


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> It took a little over 4 hours and I still have to go back in two weeks to get the last of the "purple/pink" out but here is the new look for me. DH LOVES it and I'm happy too. Got to go take up dinner. TTYL


Stunning photo and I sure can see how you've lost so much weight. You're truly a beautiful gal sister.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is that at your place?


No, just a photo I saw on FB


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's a real winter picture. Love the dog. Is this your handiwork Bonnie?


No I just saw it & the other I posted for Kate on Facebook


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It snowed most of the day here , but it sounds like ice now and we are back to loud thunder rolling across the sky , its all coming in off the north sea so i would not like to be a fisherman out at sea tonight


I don't think I would ever like to be a fisherman in winter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love him! We had a flurry of snow last week, but it didn't lie, being on the coast we rarely get snow and if we do it's never much more than a couple of inches. The Isle of Arran is beautiful just now as its mountains are snowcapped, I'll see if I can find a picture.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nope! Tried to look the difference between anglican and presbyterian up on google.....and now I think I'll go and lie down in Norma's darkened room too!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Around the time Henry VIII wanted to divorce his first wife the reformation was in full swing. Many people in England wanted to reform the church in England and it seems Henry had some sympathy with this. But when the Pope refused to grant him his divorce he decided to start his own church. The plan was minimal changes other than than the head of the church was to move to the English monarch and no longer the Pope.
> However once any reform was started pushes came to have greater reforms.
> 
> And at this time Scotland was totally separate from England so they had there own reformation and separated from the Catholic Church as well.
> ...


I think in general the world has become much less religious than in previous generations ( at least in Canada)so the differences in various Protestant churches have become less noticeable as the churches, particularly in rural areas, have had to join together in order to survive at all. Here the Catholics still attend church regularly, even young people but other religions not so much, mostly it's weddings & funerals


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Finally caught up and while reading nearly 67 pages I’ve nearly eaten a half a bag of English licorce all sorts, yikes hope I can sleep tonight!!!!!!

I was going to tell you all what I’ve been up to these past several days but will do so tomorrow as I want to start my Christmas Cards to those on the list Tami emailed to me. So will catch you all tomorrow. 

Must say some truly beautiful photos being posted, also wishing those who haven’t been well to get better soon and now my brain is turning to mush which means I need sleep. Night all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are in a great club together! I'm a real lightweight, too. DH says I'm the DD ( designated driver, and he's the DD (designated drinker)!!! :sm02:


It's that way with us too but DH doesn't really drink much anyway but now days you can't even have one drink & still drive


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Didn’t get to bank. Did get to knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nope! Tried to look the difference between anglican and presbyterian up on google.....and now I think I'll go and lie down in Norma's darkened room too!


LOL! hope it's worked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, it is Presbyterian.


In that case, there is a definite difference in the form of service, the Anglicans are closer to the Catholics, and very few of the hymns, if any are the same. I grew up going sporadically to both churches. But am more aware of the differences out here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Very pretty, did you starch it?


Thanks Maatje!
No I didn't, did not feel it needed it. The only cotton in it is the red centre.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Great photo


It is a very beautiful part of the world!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She is much better today. Full of beans again., she still has few days of antibiotics to go.
> 
> Today was 36c a little higher than expected and a hot wind, but we did get a cool change around 3ish and it's more comfortable tonight so far. We are still having a dangerous weather alert... extra heavy rainfall expected between early hours tomorrow up till Sunday. They are still saying we could get 100mm which would be more than double all of our December average rainfall. If I dont get on here tomorrow it probably means we have lost power. I will be fine here, I live at the top of a hill and I dont (I hope) need to go anywhere tomorrow....


Great that she's doing much better. 
I sure hope that you don't get that much rain, you may need a boat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love him! We had a flurry of snow last week, but it didn't lie, being on the coast we rarely get snow and if we do it's never much more than a couple of inches. The Isle of Arran is beautiful just now as its mountains are snowcapped, I'll see if I can find a picture.


It is beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I would ever like to be a fisherman in winter


I can never understand why men like to sit in a hut on the ice and fish through a hole. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm off to bed. Back tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: hotter here now, but nothing like what you've been getting- we had quite some lightening yesterday, I stayed home it was so wet.
> 
> The decoration I knitted for Bronwen's birthday parcel, to go in the post, hopefully today. (from a project on the Lace Party).


That's very pretty. 
Staying home is probably a good idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe this instead? If you get down to do the snow angel, might have trouble getting back upðð


Too cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELIZABETH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed to bed. Have dentist appointment in the morning to start on a crown and then cleaning. Yuck. Love my dentist & his staff but so not looking forward to the crown work nor the expense. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I saw this on FB & wondered if you have enough snow for this.


LOL!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's that way with us too but DH doesn't really drink much anyway but now days you can't even have one drink & still drive


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love him! We had a flurry of snow last week, but it didn't lie, being on the coast we rarely get snow and if we do it's never much more than a couple of inches. The Isle of Arran is beautiful just now as its mountains are snowcapped, I'll see if I can find a picture.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nope! Tried to look the difference between anglican and presbyterian up on google.....and now I think I'll go and lie down in Norma's darkened room too!


Oh my! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well it took me two days but I'm all caught up again, didn't comment much, knitting while reading. 
David is home, got home a couple hours ago, he has to go to Denver with a load on Saturday, then he leaves Monday to head back to Michigan, I'm just working on finishing up Christmas items. 
Well I'm off to bed, Gizmo is laying in the dog bed pouting, he's ready for bed. lol David went about an hour and half ago. 
Sweet dreams or good day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Is he silly enough as to think you wouldn't do it or dared you just to make you do it? And was it fun?


He knows as soon as he says i dare you , he learned that years ago ????think it stems from a younger brother who always said it to me , Im a bit more wiser in the dares I accept now and yes it was fun ,


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

KateB said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks Kate and all KTP friends .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well it's bucketing down here right now. Heavier than earlier.


And we missed the worst of the severe weather...so far. We have had 8mm which is a lot lot better than the 60 predicted for today, our area is now out of the warning map... yay. Some parts of Victoria did get and are still getting a battering though. We will get more rain tonight and more again tomorrow but the forecast for me is now up to 20mm tomorrow as opposed to the 60mm previously forecast. We got to 23c this morning then this afternoon dropped right down to 17c., so I have a cardigan on now. Good grief... 36c yesterday and 17c today at the same time of day!


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Gwennie - wow, you look wonderful!

Happy Birthday Elizabeth, and belated wishes to Lynette and Daralene!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: hotter here now, but nothing like what you've been getting- we had quite some lightening yesterday, I stayed home it was so wet.
> 
> The decoration I knitted for Bronwen's birthday parcel, to go in the post, hopefully today. (from a project on the Lace Party).


Very pretty! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now of to bed so see you all later.
> Elizabeth's birthday today- Tuesday she was looking forward to cake! Wonder if she will think she should get it for breakfast? Not sure if she gets one tonight but she does get one at childcare. And one on Sunday. Which I'm sure none of you will be surprised to hear is going to be a Toot-Toot.


Happy Birthday Elizabeth! :sm11: :sm11: I hope she had a wonderful day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband dared me so I did ????


LOL Good for you!! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's interesting as I looked it up to see wondering if it meant Presbyterian but the one I found said Anglican.
> The Presbyterian Church is Scottish- but I don't think would be called Church of Scotland. That name sounds Anglican.
> Some similarities but the Presbyterians (and indeed many others as well) didn't believe that the Church of England had gone far enough with the reformations. And unusually for the Scots they didn't want England telling them what to believe.


Are you insinuating that there is animosity between the Scots and the English?....as if! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I saw this on FB & wondered if you have enough snow for this.


Haha. Funny. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Around the time Henry VIII wanted to divorce his first wife the reformation was in full swing. Many people in England wanted to reform the church in England and it seems Henry had some sympathy with this. But when the Pope refused to grant him his divorce he decided to start his own church. The plan was minimal changes other than than the head of the church was to move to the English monarch and no longer the Pope.
> However once any reform was started pushes came to have greater reforms.
> 
> And at this time Scotland was totally separate from England so they had there own reformation and separated from the Catholic Church as well.
> ...


We have the Free Church of Scotland here (commonly known as the Wee Frees) which is very strict - no stained glass in the church, no organ just a Presenter who leads the singing, women must cover their heads in church, no working on a Sunday, etc.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Love him! We had a flurry of snow last week, but it didn't lie, being on the coast we rarely get snow and if we do it's never much more than a couple of inches. The Isle of Arran is beautiful just now as its mountains are snowcapped, I'll see if I can find a picture.


Gorgeous. The Snowdon range has snow but we don't.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Nope! Tried to look the difference between anglican and presbyterian up on google.....and now I think I'll go and lie down in Norma's darkened room too!


 :sm23: :sm23: plenty of room in here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Love him! We had a flurry of snow last week, but it didn't lie, being on the coast we rarely get snow and if we do it's never much more than a couple of inches. The Isle of Arran is beautiful just now as its mountains are snowcapped, I'll see if I can find a picture.


Beautiful photo. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And we missed the worst of the severe weather...so far. We have had 8mm which is a lot lot better than the 60 predicted for today, our area is now out of the warning map... yay. Some parts of Victoria did get and are still getting a battering though. We will get more rain tonight and more again tomorrow but the forecast for me is now up to 20mm tomorrow as opposed to the 60mm previously forecast. We got to 23c this morning then this afternoon dropped right down to 17c., so I have a cardigan on now. Good grief... 36c yesterday and 17c today at the same time of day!


I have a cardigan on as well- though mainly becuase it is cold outside and I've just got home-just a bit warm on inside. Actually I don't now- decided I was too hot with it on.
Elizabeth seemed to enjoy her birthday. Had a cake at childcare. The cook is full-time and it is a small centre so she knows the kids. So knows Elizabeth's favourite colour is pink and loves dolls so made a bright pink cake with a doll on it for her. Which Elizabeth told me about. Vick just shared a video of her bouncing up and down waving her arms excitedly saying cake, cake, cake. Also a photo of the cake- very attractive. Not so tasty Vicky said as they put very little sugar in and make them healthy for the kids-which is a good thing of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Are you insinuating that there is animosity between the Scots and the English?....as if! :sm16: :sm09:


Never :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that she's doing much better.
> I sure hope that you don't get that much rain, you may need a boat.


I know! Thank goodness coz I dont have a boat...LOL :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning to all! Slept like a rock last night and will head to the dentist in about 1/2 an hour. I'm going to run by the post office on the way and post my Christmas cards; don't ever remember getting cards mailed this early but also don't remember having the house decorated this early either...LOL. 

Love how excited Elizabeth was about her pink cake with the doll on top. I'm sure she had a wonderful time. Happy Belated Birthday wishes from me to E! I look forward to hearing more about her antics and growth in the coming year. 

I've got knitting group almost immediately after my dental appointment so I need to pull together what I'm taking to work on. Day before yesterday I knit a very, very basic Christmas stocking. I was so surprised at how quickly it went together. It was a Craftsy pattern and used bulky yarn. I am thinking of doing another one today at knitting group or at least starting it. We chatter so much I've finally learned not to try to do anything that takes much thought while there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning to all! Slept like a rock last night and will head to the dentist in about 1/2 an hour. I'm going to run by the post office on the way and post my Christmas cards; don't ever remember getting cards mailed this early but also don't remember having the house decorated this early either...LOL.
> 
> Love how excited Elizabeth was about her pink cake with the doll on top. I'm sure she had a wonderful time. Happy Belated Birthday wishes from me to E! I look forward to hearing more about her antics and growth in the coming year.
> 
> I've got knitting group almost immediately after my dental appointment so I need to pull together what I'm taking to work on. Day before yesterday I knit a very, very basic Christmas stocking. I was so surprised at how quickly it went together. It was a Craftsy pattern and used bulky yarn. I am thinking of doing another one today at knitting group or at least starting it. We chatter so much I've finally learned not to try to do anything that takes much thought while there.


Hope all goes well at the dentist's. Love the stocking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning to all! Slept like a rock last night and will head to the dentist in about 1/2 an hour. I'm going to run by the post office on the way and post my Christmas cards; don't ever remember getting cards mailed this early but also don't remember having the house decorated this early either...LOL.
> 
> Love how excited Elizabeth was about her pink cake with the doll on top. I'm sure she had a wonderful time. Happy Belated Birthday wishes from me to E! I look forward to hearing more about her antics and growth in the coming year.
> 
> I've got knitting group almost immediately after my dental appointment so I need to pull together what I'm taking to work on. Day before yesterday I knit a very, very basic Christmas stocking. I was so surprised at how quickly it went together. It was a Craftsy pattern and used bulky yarn. I am thinking of doing another one today at knitting group or at least starting it. We chatter so much I've finally learned not to try to do anything that takes much thought while there.


 :sm24: I'd heartily endorse not too complex when talking! Or reading KTP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very pretty! :sm11:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Earlier today I was reading a book (very simple knitting) and 3 detectives were going to meet a man in a restaurant. They wanted someone else there to observe. Walked in and saw here sitting at the table reading a baby magazine- and knitting with white yarn and not watching the knitting. Who would have thought they said? Guess her gun is hidden under the yarn. 
Particularly interesting as I was sitting there reading and knitting (though a book not a magazine).


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful gift for Bronwyn, Julie. It will brighten her day I am sure.
Enjoyed the pictures..thanks. Great Christmas stocking. Think it is neat that you thought it was simple to knit. I don't think I would think a stocking of any kind with me knitting it would be simple.
Checking out the full moon, to be a supermoon on Dec 3. It will be very close to the earth. You can read about it here.. https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/1870409/supermoon-2017-december-3-2017-full-moon/ Already it is beautiful and making the morning very bright.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And we missed the worst of the severe weather...so far. We have had 8mm which is a lot lot better than the 60 predicted for today, our area is now out of the warning map... yay. Some parts of Victoria did get and are still getting a battering though. We will get more rain tonight and more again tomorrow but the forecast for me is now up to 20mm tomorrow as opposed to the 60mm previously forecast. We got to 23c this morning then this afternoon dropped right down to 17c., so I have a cardigan on now. Good grief... 36c yesterday and 17c today at the same time of day!


Sounds like you get weather like us, if you don't like what you've got, wait an hour????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Are you insinuating that there is animosity between the Scots and the English?....as if! :sm16: :sm09:


????????I just don't know why there would be????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful gift for Bronwyn, Julie. It will brighten her day I am sure.
> Enjoyed the pictures..thanks. Great Christmas stocking. Think it is neat that you thought it was simple to knit. I don't think I would think a stocking of any kind with me knitting it would be simple.
> Checking out the full moon, to be a supermoon on Dec 3. It will be very close to the earth. You can read about it here.. https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/1870409/supermoon-2017-december-3-2017-full-moon/ Already it is beautiful and making the morning very bright.


Thanks Joyce, I hope she does like it, and the book I ended up giving her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:



> ????????I just don't know why there would be????????


Like they were never invaded? along with the Welsh and Irish? and then all the others?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I know that I was born in the Presbyterian hospital in Anchorage, but don't think my family was Presbyterian, but then they sent my dad to a Catholic boarding school and they weren't Catholic either, so no telling. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know! Thank goodness coz I dont have a boat...LOL :sm19:


Lol!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning to all! Slept like a rock last night and will head to the dentist in about 1/2 an hour. I'm going to run by the post office on the way and post my Christmas cards; don't ever remember getting cards mailed this early but also don't remember having the house decorated this early either...LOL.
> 
> Love how excited Elizabeth was about her pink cake with the doll on top. I'm sure she had a wonderful time. Happy Belated Birthday wishes from me to E! I look forward to hearing more about her antics and growth in the coming year.
> 
> I've got knitting group almost immediately after my dental appointment so I need to pull together what I'm taking to work on. Day before yesterday I knit a very, very basic Christmas stocking. I was so surprised at how quickly it went together. It was a Craftsy pattern and used bulky yarn. I am thinking of doing another one today at knitting group or at least starting it. We chatter so much I've finally learned not to try to do anything that takes much thought while there.


Have fun at knit group! The stocking looks great! I was thinking last night that I was going to need a stocking for Jennie, then it dawned on me that I have the one I knit last year that needs a home, so I'll just duplicate stitch her name on it, and it's all good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Earlier today I was reading a book (very simple knitting) and 3 detectives were going to meet a man in a restaurant. They wanted someone else there to observe. Walked in and saw here sitting at the table reading a baby magazine- and knitting with white yarn and not watching the knitting. Who would have thought they said? Guess her gun is hidden under the yarn.
> Particularly interesting as I was sitting there reading and knitting (though a book not a magazine).


Lol! 
I was sitting outside work early one morning about 4 am waiting for the manager to come open the door, and reading the Talisman by Stephen King and Peter Straub, and when I got to the part with the earthquake, we had an earthquake, I put that book down for a bit. lol It was rather disquieting.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

grandma sherry said:


> Gwennie - wow, you look wonderful!
> 
> Happy Birthday Elizabeth, and belated wishes to Lynette and Daralene!


Thank you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> I have a cardigan on as well- though mainly becuase it is cold outside and I've just got home-just a bit warm on inside. Actually I don't now- decided I was too hot with it on.
> Elizabeth seemed to enjoy her birthday. Had a cake at childcare. The cook is full-time and it is a small centre so she knows the kids. So knows Elizabeth's favourite colour is pink and loves dolls so made a bright pink cake with a doll on it for her. Which Elizabeth told me about. Vick just shared a video of her bouncing up and down waving her arms excitedly saying cake, cake, cake. Also a photo of the cake- very attractive. Not so tasty Vicky said as they put very little sugar in and make them healthy for the kids-which is a good thing of course.


Happy belated birthday to Elizabeth, sounds as though she had a wonderful day.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That's what happened the first time I had the issue. Worked for a few days and had them back. Notified them again and a few days later went away. Now I get them once in a while.


Was just checking the main digest and almost immediately got the ad again. So far so good on KTP tho


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning to all! Slept like a rock last night and will head to the dentist in about 1/2 an hour. I'm going to run by the post office on the way and post my Christmas cards; don't ever remember getting cards mailed this early but also don't remember having the house decorated this early either...LOL.
> 
> Love how excited Elizabeth was about her pink cake with the doll on top. I'm sure she had a wonderful time. Happy Belated Birthday wishes from me to E! I look forward to hearing more about her antics and growth in the coming year.
> 
> I've got knitting group almost immediately after my dental appointment so I need to pull together what I'm taking to work on. Day before yesterday I knit a very, very basic Christmas stocking. I was so surprised at how quickly it went together. It was a Craftsy pattern and used bulky yarn. I am thinking of doing another one today at knitting group or at least starting it. We chatter so much I've finally learned not to try to do anything that takes much thought while there.


Christmas stocking looks great Gwen hope everything went well at the dentist , I'm dragging my feet as usual about making an appointment for a check up


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, good luck with crown. I’m having one done in Jan. Love the stocking.
KayeJo, that would be unsettling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David decided to take the bathroom door down and get it fixed so that it will close and open properly as it sticks badly once you get it closed, cross your fingers that I have a bathroom door by the end of the day. :sm16: He's not exactly a handyman. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, good luck with crown. I'm having one done in Jan. Love the stocking.
> KayeJo, that would be unsettling.


Yes, I thought maybe God was trying to tell me something. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!!! He got it fixed! 
And I fixed the front door latch, the face plate just needed pulling out a bit. At least now, Jennie won't get any surprises by the cats just pushing the door open on her. lol Bruno thinks if you're sitting in the loo, you should be petting a cat. lol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well David decided to take the bathroom door down and get it fixed so that it will close and open properly as it sticks badly once you get it closed, cross your fingers that I have a bathroom door by the end of the day. :sm16: He's not exactly a handyman. :sm12:


My SIL's father once took off a door to trim the bottom as it was sticking on the new carpet, hung it again and he had trimmed a bit off the top! He decided to swap it for the cupboard door, trimmed it and, you guessed it, he did the same thing again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My SIL's father once took off a door to trim the bottom as it was sticking on the new carpet, hung it again and he had trimmed a bit off the top! He decided to swap it for the cupboard door, trimmed it and, you guessed it, he did the same thing again!


Oh dear!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!
> I was sitting outside work early one morning about 4 am waiting for the manager to come open the door, and reading the Talisman by Stephen King and Peter Straub, and when I got to the part with the earthquake, we had an earthquake, I put that book down for a bit. lol It was rather disquieting.


I'll bet is was! There was a 4.1 earthquake in Deleware yesterday afternoon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well David decided to take the bathroom door down and get it fixed so that it will close and open properly as it sticks badly once you get it closed, cross your fingers that I have a bathroom door by the end of the day. :sm16: He's not exactly a handyman. :sm12:


If not, put up a tension rod with a sheet on it! Hopefully you will have a door on it by the time Jennie gets there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!! He got it fixed!
> And I fixed the front door latch, the face plate just needed pulling out a bit. At least now, Jennie won't get any surprises by the cats just pushing the door open on her. lol Bruno thinks if you're sitting in the loo, you should be petting a cat. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am not having a good day. Grr. I went to the chiropractor for a badly needed adjustment, which went well, and I feel much better. After I was finished, I called Amber to see if she was still going to meet me at the quilt shop for advice for the Crown Royal lap quilts we want to do for her S/O and my DH. She had forgotten, and Arriana wanted no part of leaving the house. She has taken to not wanting to go to school. I think it's just that she wants to stay home to do what she wants, rather than any issues at school, as she has fun once she is there. So while they got dressed and out of the house, I went to the post office. I went to check my phone for messages when I got done sending a package, and it won't turn on. It had 91% charge on it when I left the house this morning. I have tried turning it on, as if from having actually turned it off, and nothing. I do not have the cloud back up turned on, as most of the memory is full, and I don't want to pay extra for it. I have the google photos app for backing up the photos, but don't have the phone numbers backed up, or my notes app. I have it connected to the laptop hoping I can back it up, but it doesn't even show that it's there. Add to that, my balance has been off all week, not dizzy, no vertigo, just off balance. Yesterday I looked at a sheet of tiny grid graph paper and instantly got sick. No pain, just nauseous, and almost like my eyes hurt, but not really painful, no headache. Today at the quilt shop, I couldn't look at any fabric with print in it. I am thinking occular migraine? I am light sensitive all the time, but yesterday and today more so. I am sitting in the living room, no extra lights on, with my sunglasses on. And may have to get off the computer, also. 

On a better note, we have a gorgeous sun shiney day! About 45°F.

Whine over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not having a good day. Grr. I went to the chiropractor for a badly needed adjustment, which went well, and I feel much better. After I was finished, I called Amber to see if she was still going to meet me at the quilt shop for advice for the Crown Royal lap quilts we want to do for her S/O and my DH. She had forgotten, and Arriana wanted no part of leaving the house. She has taken to not wanting to go to school. I think it's just that she wants to stay home to do what she wants, rather than any issues at school, as she has fun once she is there. So while they got dressed and out of the house, I went to the post office. I went to check my phone for messages when I got done sending a package, and it won't turn on. It had 91% charge on it when I left the house this morning. I have tried turning it on, as if from having actually turned it off, and nothing. I do not have the cloud back up turned on, as most of the memory is full, and I don't want to pay extra for it. I have the google photos app for backing up the photos, but don't have the phone numbers backed up, or my notes app. I have it connected to the laptop hoping I can back it up, but it doesn't even show that it's there. Add to that, my balance has been off all week, not dizzy, no vertigo, just off balance. Yesterday I looked at a sheet of tiny grid graph paper and instantly got sick. No pain, just nauseous, and almost like my eyes hurt, but not really painful, no headache. Today at the quilt shop, I couldn't look at any fabric with print in it. I am thinking occular migraine? I am light sensitive all the time, but yesterday and today more so. I am sitting in the living room, no extra lights on, with my sunglasses on. And may have to get off the computer, also.
> 
> On a better note, we have a gorgeous sun shiney day! About 45°F.
> 
> Whine over.


I am sorry to hear this, Tami.
Gorgeous sun shiny day here, but warm with it- as it should be- second day of summer!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I'm officially cream crackered but I've got downstairs cleaned up and half the christmas decorations up , the spare room is filled with empty boxes but as long as the door is closed I dont know they are there ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not having a good day. Grr. I went to the chiropractor for a badly needed adjustment, which went well, and I feel much better. After I was finished, I called Amber to see if she was still going to meet me at the quilt shop for advice for the Crown Royal lap quilts we want to do for her S/O and my DH. She had forgotten, and Arriana wanted no part of leaving the house. She has taken to not wanting to go to school. I think it's just that she wants to stay home to do what she wants, rather than any issues at school, as she has fun once she is there. So while they got dressed and out of the house, I went to the post office. I went to check my phone for messages when I got done sending a package, and it won't turn on. It had 91% charge on it when I left the house this morning. I have tried turning it on, as if from having actually turned it off, and nothing. I do not have the cloud back up turned on, as most of the memory is full, and I don't want to pay extra for it. I have the google photos app for backing up the photos, but don't have the phone numbers backed up, or my notes app. I have it connected to the laptop hoping I can back it up, but it doesn't even show that it's there. Add to that, my balance has been off all week, not dizzy, no vertigo, just off balance. Yesterday I looked at a sheet of tiny grid graph paper and instantly got sick. No pain, just nauseous, and almost like my eyes hurt, but not really painful, no headache. Today at the quilt shop, I couldn't look at any fabric with print in it. I am thinking occular migraine? I am light sensitive all the time, but yesterday and today more so. I am sitting in the living room, no extra lights on, with my sunglasses on. And may have to get off the computer, also.
> 
> On a better note, we have a gorgeous sun shiney day! About 45°F.
> 
> Whine over.


Tami, that doesn't sound good. You should probably go to the doctor and have him check you out. It must be such an awful feeling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just watched a clip on the Island of Sark. Has anyone been there? It looks beautiful and quaint.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!! He got it fixed!
> And I fixed the front door latch, the face plate just needed pulling out a bit. At least now, Jennie won't get any surprises by the cats just pushing the door open on her. lol Bruno thinks if you're sitting in the loo, you should be petting a cat. lol


That's great , definitley need the door to shut properly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My SIL's father once took off a door to trim the bottom as it was sticking on the new carpet, hung it again and he had trimmed a bit off the top! He decided to swap it for the cupboard door, trimmed it and, you guessed it, he did the same thing again!


Oops ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If not, put up a tension rod with a sheet on it! Hopefully you will have a door on it by the time Jennie gets there!


....and make sure you whistle while you're in there! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not having a good day. Grr. I went to the chiropractor for a badly needed adjustment, which went well, and I feel much better. After I was finished, I called Amber to see if she was still going to meet me at the quilt shop for advice for the Crown Royal lap quilts we want to do for her S/O and my DH. She had forgotten, and Arriana wanted no part of leaving the house. She has taken to not wanting to go to school. I think it's just that she wants to stay home to do what she wants, rather than any issues at school, as she has fun once she is there. So while they got dressed and out of the house, I went to the post office. I went to check my phone for messages when I got done sending a package, and it won't turn on. It had 91% charge on it when I left the house this morning. I have tried turning it on, as if from having actually turned it off, and nothing. I do not have the cloud back up turned on, as most of the memory is full, and I don't want to pay extra for it. I have the google photos app for backing up the photos, but don't have the phone numbers backed up, or my notes app. I have it connected to the laptop hoping I can back it up, but it doesn't even show that it's there. Add to that, my balance has been off all week, not dizzy, no vertigo, just off balance. Yesterday I looked at a sheet of tiny grid graph paper and instantly got sick. No pain, just nauseous, and almost like my eyes hurt, but not really painful, no headache. Today at the quilt shop, I couldn't look at any fabric with print in it. I am thinking occular migraine? I am light sensitive all the time, but yesterday and today more so. I am sitting in the living room, no extra lights on, with my sunglasses on. And may have to get off the computer, also.
> 
> On a better note, we have a gorgeous sun shiney day! About 45°F.
> 
> Whine over.


Sorry to hear about bad day Tami and your balance problem , hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just watched a clip on the Island of Sark. Has anyone been there? It looks beautiful and quaint.


I imagine Lin, TNS will have been there, as it is one of the Channel Islands- at least she is more likely than any other of us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My SIL's father once took off a door to trim the bottom as it was sticking on the new carpet, hung it again and he had trimmed a bit off the top! He decided to swap it for the cupboard door, trimmed it and, you guessed it, he did the same thing again!


 :sm06: 
LOL!
Christopher is going to come over and work on getting the front door lifted up so that the deadbolt will work again, David can't find the battery for his power driver, and he went fishing. lol Go figure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely daralene - should of had a bit of snow on the ground to go with it. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just outside and captured this special moment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear this, Tami.
> Gorgeous sun shiny day here, but warm with it- as it should be- second day of summer!


glad you are having nice weather. bills are paid on line with no sunglasses on. still no phone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Tami, that doesn't sound good. You should probably go to the doctor and have him check you out. It must be such an awful feeling.


Have an appointment monday morning just feels weird mostly little bit of a headache now, probably from working on the computer. neurologist wouldnt be surprised told me not all migraines are the typical extreme pain everyone expects and some cane be pain free


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> glad you are having nice weather. bills are paid on line with no sunglasses on. still no phone.


Thank you Tami, I do hope all comes right quickly for you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have an appointment monday morning just feels weird mostly little bit of a headache now, probably from working on the computer. neurologist wouldnt be surprised told me not all migraines are the typical extreme pain everyone expects and some cane be pain free


I have a couple of friends with the no-pain migraines. They have some strange vision stuff with them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine Lin, TNS will have been there, as it is one of the Channel Islands- at least she is more likely than any other of us.


I've been to Jersey, but none of the other islands. Sark is the one where there are no cars allowed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Tami, I do hope all comes right quickly for you.


Me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've been to Jersey, but none of the other islands. Sark is the one where there are no cars allowed.


 :sm24: And until recently was pretty medieval.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is lovely daralene - should of had a bit of snow on the ground to go with it. --- sam


Oh no...I'll take the warm, beautiful weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Have an appointment monday morning just feels weird mostly little bit of a headache now, probably from working on the computer. neurologist wouldnt be surprised told me not all migraines are the typical extreme pain everyone expects and some cane be pain free


Sorry about the problem Tami. I've been suffering too, but thanks to my meds, I'm ok. Feel better soon.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not having a good day. Grr. I went to the chiropractor for a badly needed adjustment, which went well, and I feel much better. After I was finished, I called Amber to see if she was still going to meet me at the quilt shop for advice for the Crown Royal lap quilts we want to do for her S/O and my DH. She had forgotten, and Arriana wanted no part of leaving the house. She has taken to not wanting to go to school. I think it's just that she wants to stay home to do what she wants, rather than any issues at school, as she has fun once she is there. So while they got dressed and out of the house, I went to the post office. I went to check my phone for messages when I got done sending a package, and it won't turn on. It had 91% charge on it when I left the house this morning. I have tried turning it on, as if from having actually turned it off, and nothing. I do not have the cloud back up turned on, as most of the memory is full, and I don't want to pay extra for it. I have the google photos app for backing up the photos, but don't have the phone numbers backed up, or my notes app. I have it connected to the laptop hoping I can back it up, but it doesn't even show that it's there. Add to that, my balance has been off all week, not dizzy, no vertigo, just off balance. Yesterday I looked at a sheet of tiny grid graph paper and instantly got sick. No pain, just nauseous, and almost like my eyes hurt, but not really painful, no headache. Today at the quilt shop, I couldn't look at any fabric with print in it. I am thinking occular migraine? I am light sensitive all the time, but yesterday and today more so. I am sitting in the living room, no extra lights on, with my sunglasses on. And may have to get off the computer, also.
> 
> On a better note, we have a gorgeous sun shiney day! About 45°F.
> 
> Whine over.


Tami you need to see a doctor asap.. Yes, it could be an ocular migraine, but also a transient ischemic attack or worse, the prodromal sign of an impending stroke or a brain tumor. In short, call your doctor asap. Your symptoms are worrisome and until you rule out these other bad things, you need to be properly diagnosed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-510088-1.html#11688440


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> I have a couple of friends with the no-pain migraines. They have some strange vision stuff with them.


It has been a strange few days!

On a better note, DH did the same thing I have tried all day with my phone and it is working!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'll bet is was! There was a 4.1 earthquake in Deleware yesterday afternoon.


Oh wow, I hope it didn't cause damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If not, put up a tension rod with a sheet on it! Hopefully you will have a door on it by the time Jennie gets there!


LOL! I had that vision as he too the door off. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not having a good day. Grr. I went to the chiropractor for a badly needed adjustment, which went well, and I feel much better. After I was finished, I called Amber to see if she was still going to meet me at the quilt shop for advice for the Crown Royal lap quilts we want to do for her S/O and my DH. She had forgotten, and Arriana wanted no part of leaving the house. She has taken to not wanting to go to school. I think it's just that she wants to stay home to do what she wants, rather than any issues at school, as she has fun once she is there. So while they got dressed and out of the house, I went to the post office. I went to check my phone for messages when I got done sending a package, and it won't turn on. It had 91% charge on it when I left the house this morning. I have tried turning it on, as if from having actually turned it off, and nothing. I do not have the cloud back up turned on, as most of the memory is full, and I don't want to pay extra for it. I have the google photos app for backing up the photos, but don't have the phone numbers backed up, or my notes app. I have it connected to the laptop hoping I can back it up, but it doesn't even show that it's there. Add to that, my balance has been off all week, not dizzy, no vertigo, just off balance. Yesterday I looked at a sheet of tiny grid graph paper and instantly got sick. No pain, just nauseous, and almost like my eyes hurt, but not really painful, no headache. Today at the quilt shop, I couldn't look at any fabric with print in it. I am thinking occular migraine? I am light sensitive all the time, but yesterday and today more so. I am sitting in the living room, no extra lights on, with my sunglasses on. And may have to get off the computer, also.
> 
> On a better note, we have a gorgeous sun shiney day! About 45°F.
> 
> Whine over.


I hope that your day has gotten better, that is not a good reaction to graph or patterned fabric, I hope it's just something minor causing difficulties.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's great , definitley need the door to shut properly


Yes, it's definitely helpful. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> ....and make sure you whistle while you're in there! :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> I just watched a clip on the Island of Sark. Has anyone been there? It looks beautiful and quaint.


Just dropped by and saw this. Sark is part of the Bailiwick of Guernsey, and is just a boat ride away! It's a very different place, with quite old fashioned rules eg no cars (but tractors allowed for farm transport) There have been recent changes to what were historical feudal laws, brought in as a result of court cases brought by the Barclay Brothers, twins form England who bought the smaller island of Brechou which is part of Sark's land. They also bought a lot of the hotels in Sark itself and modernised them but in doing so made them too expensive for the average visitors so most only go as day visitors. As a result they are not economical so most have been closed. They also ploughed up much of the land they took over and planted grapes, which upset some of the farmers who used to graze their cattle there - but this year they've grubbed up all the vineyards...... all very pointless and does nothing but cause a lot of aggravation in what used to be a very calm if old fashioned place. 
As a visitor you will not necessarily be aware of all this bad atmosphere, as the island is a beautiful retreat from modern day hassle with no cars, just tractors, horse carriages and lots of bicycles. There's a wonderful Folk Festival which I've been to twice, and the stargazing is perfect as there's very little light pollution - no street lighting at night. You can walk all around the coast and watch a variety of seabirds, and the wildflowers are abundant too. The artist and author of Ghormengast, Mervyn Peak lived in Sark for a while, and it was co occupied by the Germans in WW2. I'll look out some photos when I'm home if I remember.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It has been a strange few days!
> 
> On a better note, DH did the same thing I have tried all day with my phone and it is working!


Whoohoo!!!! On your phone working. 
Now off to the new TP.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just dropped by and saw this. Sark is part of the Bailiwick of Guernsey, and is just a boat ride away! It's a very different place, with quite old fashioned rules eg no cars (but tractors allowed for farm transport) There have been recent changes to what were historical feudal laws, brought in as a result of court cases brought by the Barclay Brothers, twins form England who bought the smaller island of Brechou which is part of Sark's land. They also bought a lot of the hotels in Sark itself and modernised them but in doing so made them too expensive for the average visitors so most only go as day visitors. As a result they are not economical so most have been closed. They also ploughed up much of the land they took over and planted grapes, which upset some of the farmers who used to graze their cattle there - but this year they've grubbed up all the vineyards...... all very pointless and does nothing but cause a lot of aggravation in what used to be a very calm if old fashioned place.
> As a visitor you will not necessarily be aware of all this bad atmosphere, as the island is a beautiful retreat from modern day hassle with no cars, just tractors, horse carriages and lots of bicycles. There's a wonderful Folk Festival which I've been to twice, and the stargazing is perfect as there's very little light pollution - no street lighting at night. You can walk all around the coast and watch a variety of seabirds, and the wildflowers are abundant too. The artist and author of Ghormengast, Mervyn Peak lived in Sark for a while, and it was co occupied by the Germans in WW2. I'll look out some photos when I'm home if I remember.


Wow that sounds like a wonderful getaway from the modern stressful world!????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you get weather like us, if you don't like what you've got, wait an hour????


Melbourne- about an hour from Cathy is the city in Australia we say has 4 seasons in one day. And we all claim to know that it will rain there straight after Christmas. There is a major cricket match that starts Boxing Day (26th) and we always 'know' there will be rain to stop play. Says me as I sit here listening to the rain falling- with one of the major cricket matches due to start here in 4 hours (at least it is starting later than in the past otherwise it would not be starting on time as it would have started in 1/2 hours time. Just as well the crustless quiche I am cooking wasn't ready or I would have been out walking. Was going to take it out the BBQ and head straight out. And the temperature dropped by the feel of things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!
> I was sitting outside work early one morning about 4 am waiting for the manager to come open the door, and reading the Talisman by Stephen King and Peter Straub, and when I got to the part with the earthquake, we had an earthquake, I put that book down for a bit. lol It was rather disquieting.


It would be- just for a while I'm sure you thought it was imagination!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Christmas stocking looks great Gwen hope everything went well at the dentist , I'm dragging my feet as usual about making an appointment for a check up


I make the appointment for my next checkup when I am there- even if I need to change it as I need to cancel more likely to make the next one when I contact them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well David decided to take the bathroom door down and get it fixed so that it will close and open properly as it sticks badly once you get it closed, cross your fingers that I have a bathroom door by the end of the day. :sm16: He's not exactly a handyman. :sm12:


Well mine is but the one thing I can guarantee is that I would not have the door back on by the end of the day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!! He got it fixed!
> And I fixed the front door latch, the face plate just needed pulling out a bit. At least now, Jennie won't get any surprises by the cats just pushing the door open on her. lol Bruno thinks if you're sitting in the loo, you should be petting a cat. lol


Well he's better than my David!
And while you can manage without a not well working door with just the two of you not the same once Jennie arrives


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that your day has gotten better, that is not a good reaction to graph or patterned fabric, I hope it's just something minor causing difficulties.


It is by no means the first time it has happened. Better now. Sunglasses are off. Phone is working.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My SIL's father once took off a door to trim the bottom as it was sticking on the new carpet, hung it again and he had trimmed a bit off the top! He decided to swap it for the cupboard door, trimmed it and, you guessed it, he did the same thing again!


You would think he would have learnt after the first time. But how many times do we frog and redo what we just did and then have to frog again?
Rain has stopped- wonder if I can go out now? If I don't go very soon won't get out as have the end of year Guild meeting. Shared lunch- but don't think I will be eating too much of anyone else's stuff. But my nice looking Crustless Quiche works for me (I will take a couple of pieces seperate) and I will take a couple of shop bought biscuits suitable. And I guess some milk if I want coffee!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so sorry you are having continued problems. An ice pack on back of neck helps with ocular migrains. Hope computer problems straighten out. Have you seen internist about balance and vision problems? Just a thought but stress (such as day you have had) added to FM can cause balance and vision problems. Also store lights can cause vision problems with FM. I know all the above can flare with me. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not having a good day. Grr. I went to the chiropractor for a badly needed adjustment, which went well, and I feel much better. After I was finished, I called Amber to see if she was still going to meet me at the quilt shop for advice for the Crown Royal lap quilts we want to do for her S/O and my DH. She had forgotten, and Arriana wanted no part of leaving the house. She has taken to not wanting to go to school. I think it's just that she wants to stay home to do what she wants, rather than any issues at school, as she has fun once she is there. So while they got dressed and out of the house, I went to the post office. I went to check my phone for messages when I got done sending a package, and it won't turn on. It had 91% charge on it when I left the house this morning. I have tried turning it on, as if from having actually turned it off, and nothing. I do not have the cloud back up turned on, as most of the memory is full, and I don't want to pay extra for it. I have the google photos app for backing up the photos, but don't have the phone numbers backed up, or my notes app. I have it connected to the laptop hoping I can back it up, but it doesn't even show that it's there. Add to that, my balance has been off all week, not dizzy, no vertigo, just off balance. Yesterday I looked at a sheet of tiny grid graph paper and instantly got sick. No pain, just nauseous, and almost like my eyes hurt, but not really painful, no headache. Today at the quilt shop, I couldn't look at any fabric with print in it. I am thinking occular migraine? I am light sensitive all the time, but yesterday and today more so. I am sitting in the living room, no extra lights on, with my sunglasses on. And may have to get off the computer, also.
> 
> On a better note, we have a gorgeous sun shiney day! About 45°F.
> 
> Whine over.


What a pain of a day.
I would go and get checked with those eye symptoms. Likely an ocular migraine but as it something new should be checked. And mention that you had just had an adjustment done as well.
Sure hope you can the phone sorted out- even if just enough to get everything downloaded from it.

Phone sorted I see.
And you said the eye issue isn't new. And now I will go for a walk and then onto the new TP at some time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have an appointment monday morning just feels weird mostly little bit of a headache now, probably from working on the computer. neurologist wouldnt be surprised told me not all migraines are the typical extreme pain everyone expects and some cane be pain free


The headache with my migraines isn't too severe. It's the fogginess with it that knocks me. And day 2 rarely have any headache left but still very foggy. If it was just the headache I could keep going through them with no issues.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have an appointment monday morning just feels weird mostly little bit of a headache now, probably from working on the computer. neurologist wouldnt be surprised told me not all migraines are the typical extreme pain everyone expects and some cane be pain free


I hope he can help you resolve this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: And until recently was pretty medieval.


It does look it but sure is lovely. I would assume the only way to get there is by boat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just dropped by and saw this. Sark is part of the Bailiwick of Guernsey, and is just a boat ride away! It's a very different place, with quite old fashioned rules eg no cars (but tractors allowed for farm transport) There have been recent changes to what were historical feudal laws, brought in as a result of court cases brought by the Barclay Brothers, twins form England who bought the smaller island of Brechou which is part of Sark's land. They also bought a lot of the hotels in Sark itself and modernised them but in doing so made them too expensive for the average visitors so most only go as day visitors. As a result they are not economical so most have been closed. They also ploughed up much of the land they took over and planted grapes, which upset some of the farmers who used to graze their cattle there - but this year they've grubbed up all the vineyards...... all very pointless and does nothing but cause a lot of aggravation in what used to be a very calm if old fashioned place.
> As a visitor you will not necessarily be aware of all this bad atmosphere, as the island is a beautiful retreat from modern day hassle with no cars, just tractors, horse carriages and lots of bicycles. There's a wonderful Folk Festival which I've been to twice, and the stargazing is perfect as there's very little light pollution - no street lighting at night. You can walk all around the coast and watch a variety of seabirds, and the wildflowers are abundant too. The artist and author of Ghormengast, Mervyn Peak lived in Sark for a while, and it was co occupied by the Germans in WW2. I'll look out some photos when I'm home if I remember.


I did see some of the star photos. They are amazing. It's too bad all the captions were in another language.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Tami you need to see a doctor asap.. Yes, it could be an ocular migraine, but also a transient ischemic attack or worse, the prodromal sign of an impending stroke or a brain tumor. In short, call your doctor asap. Your symptoms are worrisome and until you rule out these other bad things, you need to be properly diagnosed.


Thank God for our medical KTP members. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It does look it but sure is lovely. I would assume the only way to get there is by boat.


 :sm24: Lin would know the answer to that, but I would assume no aircraft.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just watched a clip on the Island of Sark. Has anyone been there? It looks beautiful and quaint.


I would love to go there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning to all! Slept like a rock last night and will head to the dentist in about 1/2 an hour. I'm going to run by the post office on the way and post my Christmas cards; don't ever remember getting cards mailed this early but also don't remember having the house decorated this early either...LOL.
> 
> Love how excited Elizabeth was about her pink cake with the doll on top. I'm sure she had a wonderful time. Happy Belated Birthday wishes from me to E! I look forward to hearing more about her antics and growth in the coming year.
> 
> I've got knitting group almost immediately after my dental appointment so I need to pull together what I'm taking to work on. Day before yesterday I knit a very, very basic Christmas stocking. I was so surprised at how quickly it went together. It was a Craftsy pattern and used bulky yarn. I am thinking of doing another one today at knitting group or at least starting it. We chatter so much I've finally learned not to try to do anything that takes much thought while there.


Good job Gwen! I know what you mean about the chatting... the group I volunteer to run are the same. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you get weather like us, if you don't like what you've got, wait an hour????


Yep, that's it pretty much! Today we dont have any rain here but in northern Victoria they are still getting a lashing of it. What a mess. It is windy here and only 14.5c at 3.30pm. I am cold! This is crazy. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about bad day Tami and your balance problem , hope you feel better soon


From me too.. :sm19:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not having a good day. Grr. I went to the chiropractor for a badly needed adjustment, which went well, and I feel much better. After I was finished, I called Amber to see if she was still going to meet me at the quilt shop for advice for the Crown Royal lap quilts we want to do for her S/O and my DH. She had forgotten, and Arriana wanted no part of leaving the house. She has taken to not wanting to go to school. I think it's just that she wants to stay home to do what she wants, rather than any issues at school, as she has fun once she is there. So while they got dressed and out of the house, I went to the post office. I went to check my phone for messages when I got done sending a package, and it won't turn on. It had 91% charge on it when I left the house this morning. I have tried turning it on, as if from having actually turned it off, and nothing. I do not have the cloud back up turned on, as most of the memory is full, and I don't want to pay extra for it. I have the google photos app for backing up the photos, but don't have the phone numbers backed up, or my notes app. I have it connected to the laptop hoping I can back it up, but it doesn't even show that it's there. Add to that, my balance has been off all week, not dizzy, no vertigo, just off balance. Yesterday I looked at a sheet of tiny grid graph paper and instantly got sick. No pain, just nauseous, and almost like my eyes hurt, but not really painful, no headache. Today at the quilt shop, I couldn't look at any fabric with print in it. I am thinking occular migraine? I am light sensitive all the time, but yesterday and today more so. I am sitting in the living room, no extra lights on, with my sunglasses on. And may have to get off the computer, also.
> 
> On a better note, we have a gorgeous sun shiney day! About 45°F.
> 
> Whine over.


I'm sort, hope you feel better soon. What a nuisance about your phone!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm officially cream crackered but I've got downstairs cleaned up and half the christmas decorations up , the spare room is filled with empty boxes but as long as the door is closed I dont know they are there ????


Yay! Good for you! I got a few up yesterday also....not sure how much more I will do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, that's it pretty much! Today we dont have any rain here but in northern Victoria they are still getting a lashing of it. What a mess. It is windy here and only 14.5c at 3.30pm. I am cold! This is crazy. LOL


If I remember correctly, you were getting flooding, so good there is no more rain. We've had such a problem with people living along Lake Ontario with flooding and in the lower lying areas of the Finger Lakes. Don't believe there have been any deaths but the damage to homes has been repeated over and over. When we drive back from Buffalo because of the fingerprinting it is supposed to be horrible. Not thrilled about that. Hope you get some warm weather soon since you are going into summer without the hurricanes (cyclones).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Frustrating, the insurance company is restricting the doctor as to my migraine medication. I remember the days when the doctor prescribed the medicine and the amount. They now control that and tell the doctor what a patient can have. I went to order my migraine medication as I don't like to run out but insurance is only allowing so much medication per month. I hope they have to live with a migraine and no medication. Last time I had one with no medication it was like being in Hell. Might help too if they didn't charge almost $700 a month just for the meds. Then perhaps they wouldn't mind paying if it was a decent cost. Of course I could buy more if I paid the $700. :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so sorry you are having continued problems. An ice pack on back of neck helps with ocular migrains. Hope computer problems straighten out. Have you seen internist about balance and vision problems? Just a thought but stress (such as day you have had) added to FM can cause balance and vision problems. Also store lights can cause vision problems with FM. I know all the above can flare with me. Hugs.


Thank you. Phone is working. Other the the usual slight balance issues I am fine again. See regular dr and reumetologist tomorrow and neurologist next Monday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a pain of a day.
> I would go and get checked with those eye symptoms. Likely an ocular migraine but as it something new should be checked. And mention that you had just had an adjustment done as well.
> Sure hope you can the phone sorted out- even if just enough to get everything downloaded from it.
> 
> ...


Had my annual eye exam this past Monday. All was good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Phone is working. Other the the usual slight balance issues I am fine again. See regular dr and reumetologist tomorrow and neurologist next Monday.


Glad the phone is working and sure hope you get some help from these doctors. Balance issues make one feel so unsure. I know you must have to be very careful to keep from taking falls. Hugs and hope they can help with all the symptoms and find out why.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Frustrating, the insurance company is restricting the doctor as to my migraine medication. I remember the days when the doctor prescribed the medicine and the amount. They now control that and tell the doctor what a patient can have. I went to order my migraine medication as I don't like to run out but insurance is only allowing so much medication per month. I hope they have to live with a migraine and no medication. Last time I had one with no medication it was like being in Hell. Might help too if they didn't charge almost $700 a month just for the meds. Then perhaps they wouldn't mind paying if it was a decent cost. Of course I could buy more if I paid the $700. :sm06:


The pharmacist can get an over-ride on the "refill too soon" message that the system is telling him. The x# of pills per month limit is put in for controlled substances and is going to become more prevalent with the opioid crisis. While you can't get a full month of your drug, you may be able to get a "vacation advance". Call the Dr.'s office (or pharmacy) to get a few extra to carry you over.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Merry Christmas Everyone, I know it's been a long time since I've been on. I had a lot going on and to be honest have been depressed because of all the pain, family things and such. My son Tim ( in the Navy ) he came home to drop his truck off a week ago and we were finally able to see him the boys and you know who. She was true to her usual nastiness. We went to dinner then Ethel M's Chocolate Factory Tree lights Garden. It is truly beautiful the cactus ( all types ) were lite up they had Santa, skating rink. They had reindeer displays awesome. If I knew Tim wanted to go there we would have brought my wheelchair and camera. Chantel ( witch wife ) when I mentioned I wish he let us know he wanted to go there we would have brought my wheelchair so DH and I could stay longer, that is when she popped off and let everyone around us here her rant about she didn't know about anything that was going on eating out or the Garden. I don't want to tell you how she treated me in the restaurant ,shameful. Why do people have to be so hateful. Didn't she know he wanted to see his parents once before he left? he left today Sat. He This time and last he spent his time fixing thing and cleaning. Oh well.

I wish everyone a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year. Many Hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry for your troubles. Merry Christmas as best you can.

Join us here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-514312-8.html#11780665


----------

